# The Scrog Club



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

This is a new thread(im sure there's old ones) where I would like to see what and how everyone does their Scrog's. Lots of pics would be the goal and helping people with different training techniques and advice. So come on all you flat plant growers.

Here's a chronological slide show of my grows. I have been growing for almost a year now. Had all sorts of problems but still ended up with some real good herb.

1st plant ever flowered White Widow(pheno3)
Grown in Potting soil(only soil I would do)
Flowered for 12 weeks
Final Harvest 1.75oz

First Day of flower





Week 11 Flower






Second Grow
White Widow (1&2 Pheno)
Flowered 11 weeks
Harvest Weight 9.75oz(5 plants total)

Day 7 of flower





Week 11 of Flower






Third Grow
Blue Kush(Failed Grow, all plants killed in week 6)
This grow was full of problems. First on the list was a hell of a spider mite infestation. I was also trying to run organic hydro for the first time and the plants weren't as healthy as I was used to. And the Final Killer was adding General Organics cal/mag and Bio Root. Plants were alive when it went in, and 8 hours later were dead. Grusome pics, not for the light at heart.

First day of flower





A couple of days before the Bio Root incident





A few Hours after Bio Root added






4th Grow
Mango
Flowered for 9 weeks
Final Harvest weight 1.5oz.
I was trying to see what I could get from a single, fairly large plant, but this grow was full of spider mites still nad didnt go very well.

First Day of Flower





Last week of flower






And this is my current grow
Blue kush
9 week Flower
Final Harvest???
This is my current grow and my best by far. I upgraded from a single 400w to dual 600w's and my screen went from 3'x3' to 3'x8'. I have only harvested the left half of the screen and will be harvesting the right side in a few weeks. I will post the weights when I know them.

First Day of Flower





Day 7 flower for the right side





Week 8 Flower Left Side


----------



## suleman (Apr 5, 2010)

nice. i need to hurry up and make a screen. been wanting to try it but shit just keeps happening.


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 5, 2010)

high and scribed 
I love scrogs but my space is better suited for a soil sog imo, but I was thinking about setting up a dwc scrog similar to yours in the near future. could you post a shot of the totes you use?


----------



## suleman (Apr 5, 2010)

oh yeah, forgot to mention: there's a Scroggers thread probably on the same page as this one.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 5, 2010)

Beginning of flower.







Towards the end of flower







1 600W HPS, 3 Plants, 3 weeks Veg, Humboldt Nutrients Master A&B. 4x4 Hydro Hut.

God's Gift, Charles Kush, White Queen.

Expected Yield, between 14-18 OZ


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

The final weigh in is done. I was pretty suprised with the outcome. so heres the low down.
3 Blue Kush Clones
Flowered 9 weeks
Bud=451 grams(16oz3grams)
Hash=29grams


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> high and scribed
> I love scrogs but my space is better suited for a soil sog imo, but I was thinking about setting up a dwc scrog similar to yours in the near future. could you post a shot of the totes you use?


Here you go. I use wide shallow Serilite 16qt tubs that can only hold 5 gallons of nutrients. I use 6 6" air discs hooked up to 2 GH air pumps.
Here's the tubs










and here's the pumps


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Beginning of flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Shrub. Should be some great some after your harvest.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 5, 2010)

It's an apprentice of mines grow. I just enjoy showing it off 

I also enjoy smoking the product.


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks for posting those man. you can turn each set of barbs on/off on those pumps yea? so you more or less use one and a half pumps per tote? 
and can you explain how you refill each tote while your plants are all caught up in the scrog? I see you have the waste valve but then you just refill with the tote top still on through one of the open container slots? 
sorry for the noob questions, but Im so green when it comes to anything hydro haha, so much thanks for the responses


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> thanks for posting those man. you can turn each set of barbs on/off on those pumps yea? so you more or less use one and a half pumps per tote?
> and can you explain how you refill each tote while your plants are all caught up in the scrog? I see you have the waste valve but then you just refill with the tote top still on through one of the open container slots?
> sorry for the noob questions, but Im so green when it comes to anything hydro haha, so much thanks for the responses


No problem. I like to help. I actually use both pumps with all the valaves open. if you look closely at the tub pic, I run 6 discs and 2 12" air sticks. 





As far as changing the res, its a lot easier than it looks. You can see the drain valve on the bottom right of the tub. I simply hook my inline pump uo to that with an empty 5 gal bucket on the other end. Then I just pump it empty by lifting up the opposite corner of the tub and putting a roll of duct tape under it to make it all go towards the valve. Before I drain it, I mix up a fresh batch of nutrients in a different 5 gallon bucket with a valve on the bottom of it.





So once the tub had been drained, I just hook tubing from the 5 gallon bucket to the res and let gravity fill it for me. The whole process takes about 20min. Any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 5, 2010)

CHa CHinG...you know im in..integra u da man..16?!?!?!?!great job..sorry bout the one plant or deal. im doing the same..i hope ta get at least 8-9 off my og kush..vegged for 5 weeks..then placed under a 4x2 screen and vegged 2 more weeks...now in flower for 7 days...600watt hps 6'' inline' carbon scrubber a few ocillators dwc/top feed usen gh floranva full line with big bud added...integ wassup buddy am i aimin too high for the one kush plant??oh yea addin co2 in a few weeks..heres a few shots


----------



## mystikal (Apr 6, 2010)

lookin good guys im suscribing this thread 4 sure

this will be a good reference for future growing using scrog


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 6, 2010)

GreenBully said:


> CHa CHinG...you know im in..integra u da man..16?!?!?!?!great job..sorry bout the one plant or deal. im doing the same..i hope ta get at least 8-9 off my og kush..vegged for 5 weeks..then placed under a 4x2 screen and vegged 2 more weeks...now in flower for 7 days...600watt hps 6'' inline' carbon scrubber a few ocillators dwc/top feed usen gh floranva full line with big bud added...integ wassup buddy am i aimin too high for the one kush plant??oh yea addin co2 in a few weeks..heres a few shots


Now that I've gotten a chance to see it, Id say thats a good guess, and depending on how high of a yield that strain averages and how much more she's gona stretch, it might even be a little more.


mystikal said:


> lookin good guys im suscribing this thread 4 sure
> 
> this will be a good reference for future growing using scrog


Good, thats what I was hoping for. Hoping to get a lot of useful knowledge and examples of all the different ways to do scrogs in here.


----------



## quickrip (Apr 6, 2010)

Wuzzup integra I just read most of your journal last night trying to learn about dwc. And then ended up goin thru Cropalotapot's journal with the flood and drain tables and saw that you were followin that last year. He sure does nice work. Im goin dwc after a few runs with the current setup. It really looks like the highest yielding method . 

Anyway congrats on a sweet scrog you just finished. Im running a scrog right now in the back yard shed. Just started my third week of flower on my first run. Im doing a 3'x6.5' flood and drain table with a 1/2 inch pvc frame attached to it to hold my screen. I have two air cooled digital hps 1000s for lighting, and rockwool for my medium. I had a lot of problems thru veg from root rot to nute burn but it was a good learning experience and they look pretty good now. Heres a few pics from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 6, 2010)

damn quick rip!!love the set up...my wife would never get me outa there..and integ the first pic was veg and the last to are flower..the one og kush has a 3.75 ft canopy at this point and og is a lanky in my opinion unless trained otherwise


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 6, 2010)

i noticed alot of powdery mildew on one of your pics, could it be your room isnt dialed in properly?-and youre posting in an advanced growing section?-unsuscribed!


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 6, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Wuzzup integra I just read most of your journal last night trying to learn about dwc. And then ended up goin thru Cropalotapot's journal with the flood and drain tables and saw that you were followin that last year. He sure does nice work. Im goin dwc after a few runs with the current setup. It really looks like the highest yielding method .
> 
> Anyway congrats on a sweet scrog you just finished. Im running a scrog right now in the back yard shed. Just started my third week of flower on my first run. Im doing a 3'x6.5' flood and drain table with a 1/2 inch pvc frame attached to it to hold my screen. I have two air cooled digital hps 1000s for lighting, and rockwool for my medium. I had a lot of problems thru veg from root rot to nute burn but it was a good learning experience and they look pretty good now. Heres a few pics from 2 weeks ago.


 Your rooms look desirable and its good to see someone who pays attention and doesnt kill plants! Good job to your wife and you-smoke a couple you make me proud!


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks for the detailed description of the whole process integra 
really helped get a better idea


----------



## zigzag6 (Apr 7, 2010)

I dont quite understand the scrog method even after reading tuto's ... Can someone explain me in easy words for +REP


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 9, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Wuzzup integra I just read most of your journal last night trying to learn about dwc. And then ended up goin thru Cropalotapot's journal with the flood and drain tables and saw that you were followin that last year. He sure does nice work. Im goin dwc after a few runs with the current setup. It really looks like the highest yielding method .
> 
> Anyway congrats on a sweet scrog you just finished. Im running a scrog right now in the back yard shed. Just started my third week of flower on my first run. Im doing a 3'x6.5' flood and drain table with a 1/2 inch pvc frame attached to it to hold my screen. I have two air cooled digital hps 1000s for lighting, and rockwool for my medium. I had a lot of problems thru veg from root rot to nute burn but it was a good learning experience and they look pretty good now. Heres a few pics from 2 weeks ago.


Lookss like it is coming along great, and mistakes are no big deal as long as you learn from them. Keep it up, I want to see that shen filled with a carpet of buds.


GreenBully said:


> damn quick rip!!love the set up...my wife would never get me outa there..and integ the first pic was veg and the last to are flower..the one og kush has a 3.75 ft canopy at this point and og is a lanky in my opinion unless trained otherwise


sounds like it should do great, but there's only one way to really find out, so keep her sideways and keep the pics coming.


spagettiheady420 said:


> i noticed alot of powdery mildew on one of your pics, could it be your room isnt dialed in properly?-and youre posting in an advanced growing section?-unsuscribed!


Is this guy talking to me? I have never had powdery mildew, and I post my good and bad grows so people can learn. Im glad you are leaving this thread with that kind of attitude. 


spagettiheady420 said:


> Your rooms look desirable and its good to see someone who pays attention and doesnt kill plants! Good job to your wife and you-smoke a couple you make me proud!





notoriousb said:


> thanks for the detailed description of the whole process integra
> really helped get a better idea


Glad it helped, If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


zigzag6 said:


> I dont quite understand the scrog method even after reading tuto's ... Can someone explain me in easy words for +REP


All a scrog is is a grid used to keep your plants growing horizontally in and organized and even fashion. It is generally done by letting the tip of a branch grow through the screen by a few inches and then it is pulled back through to the bottom and move over a slot away from the original slot and then the plant grows up threw the next one. You just repeat this process with every branch with an end goal of having every slot on the screen filled with a nice bud.


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 9, 2010)

brand new ruger sr9c 9mm 19..got the all black full size on da way..nice piece...and a saiga .223 tapco colapsable tactical stock and grip


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 9, 2010)

o yea 2nd week down in flowerin..starting Kushie Kush feedings this week..any ony use this stufff..i know its all bout marketing but thas up ta me to decide if i se a sizeable difference..if not..to the DUMP wit the shit.....


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking good Green. I hope you didnt get your Ruger too sticky for that pic.


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 9, 2010)

hahah thanx...nah not yet...you cut side two yet??im waitn on da yeilds my man...


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 9, 2010)

No I havent cut the right side yet, Probly in a couple of weeks. By the looks of it, It will be a little less weight than the right. I already posted the weight of the left side but incase you missed it, I got 16oz.3grams. Not bad for 3 plants.


----------



## Brycec (Apr 9, 2010)

My system is similar and all I do is refill it thru the planters. It can be a bitch when the plants get huge, but a long ended watering can works great.


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 9, 2010)

hell no thatss GREAT!! im hopen that some how by the graces of the kush gods the at least 12...medication is vital


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 9, 2010)

This is my Aurora Indica Scrog, I vegged for 7 weeks flowered so far for 5 weeks. I got my seeds from Nirvana and they are feminized. I am using a 400 watt HPS/MH light, and I am using Fox Farm nutes. I have my plant in a 3 gallon pot and I use Black gold organic potting mix. I also use Humboldt county's own Bushmaster, Gravity, and Snowstorm ultra.
For more info on my grow check out my journal @ https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303844-aurora-indica-scrog-screen-green.html
I'm subbed!


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 9, 2010)

hey integra, on page one, third pic, i think you made a mistake. it says day seven of flower, but there ain't no way! that's more like 2 weeks or more. check it out....


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 9, 2010)

nice one wolf..whats ur screen size


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 10, 2010)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> hey integra, on page one, third pic, i think you made a mistake. it says day seven of flower, but there ain't no way! that's more like 2 weeks or more. check it out....


I should have explained that pic better. The plant in the fron middle is a WW1 clone I used to sex the mother and I figured why pull it out. The other 5 plants around it are on day 7 though. The sexing one is on week 3 or 4.

And that is a sweet ass single plant scrog wolf. Good work.


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 10, 2010)

hey wolf where u find that table??looks premade and perfect for that plant..and im willin ta be you got wheels on it huh??? thats great dont u jus LOVE the creative thinking that comes with cultivating


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 10, 2010)

hey integ..i posted this in the co2 thread but not seemin ta get an answer so ima ask you..bc i think you mentioned you use co2 correct..well i am planning on joining the co2 enrichment team but i was wondering how to caculate my rruuning times to get 1100-1500 ppm in my 64cu. ft. space..they had a calculator but i only made it half way thru the formula and was stuck so....1st question do do yyou think i cud use a 5lb tank for at least 3weeks at a time in this space b4 refills or go for the 20lb and runni it the entire flowr period??? or what about boost bucket??they say they last 90 days with ppms up to 1300ppm/?? +rep for info thanx bud


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 10, 2010)

GreenBully said:


> hey integ..i posted this in the co2 thread but not seemin ta get an answer so ima ask you..bc i think you mentioned you use co2 correct..well i am planning on joining the co2 enrichment team but i was wondering how to caculate my rruuning times to get 1100-1500 ppm in my 64cu. ft. space..they had a calculator but i only made it half way thru the formula and was stuck so....1st question do do yyou think i cud use a 5lb tank for at least 3weeks at a time in this space b4 refills or go for the 20lb and runni it the entire flowr period??? or what about boost bucket??they say they last 90 days with ppms up to 1300ppm/?? +rep for info thanx bud


CO2 enrichment works great, but it is very hard to dial in correctly on a timer. Your best bet is to save up and do it right the first time and just get a co2 controller. They are fairly expensive, but the cheapest one that is worth buying is the one mad by Hydro Innovations. Here's a link for that one.
http://www.growlightexpress.com/carbon-dioxide-co2-31/hydrogen-co2-monitor-997.html
It saves you all the calculating(which is almost impossible to get right) because it is very hard to calculate accurately since most rooms arent completely sealed. Mine for example, I did everything I could to make sure it is sealed, and I still have a leak somehow. Having the controller helps you know that as long as you bottle isnt empty, your co2 ppms are perfect.
As far as the bottle, they dont last long at all. In an average sized tent 4'x4' a 20lb bottle usually lasts 1-1.5 weeks. They are also kind of a pain to get filled on a regular bases, and might raise suspicion if you're in there getting it filled every week. If you can have the space for if a co2 generator is far more efficient. I use the Hydrogen MiniGen and water cool it, but the water part is optional. here's a link for that...
http://www.growlightexpress.com/carbon-dioxide-co2-31/minigen-co2-generator-907.html
It is very small and does a great job. It also geenerates a very small amount of heat(when not water cooled) that is easily manageable. And for the efficiency side, a 20lb propane bottle lasts me 3-3.5 weeks and can be exchanged anywhere(gas station at 2am if need be) and is slightly sheaper to fill than co2. Thats my 2 sents. Even if you can get the generator, you should still use the controller on the bottled stuff and cook up a good excuse as to why you need to get it filled every week or so, for example you use it in an aquarium for underwater plants, but you may have to do a little research on underwater plants because when I used that excuse I had the luck of having someone with interests in that and he started asking questions about how I like to set up the filters on my tank because his suck and he wanted to change it.


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 10, 2010)

My screen is about 2 foot by 3 foot. I am using a portable cheap green house, i just took the plastic off of it. It was a 4 tier green house, I just had it hanging around. It was a day or two after I did some research on scrogs, as soon as I looked at it I was like SCROG I'm doing it. LOL I have seen the same greenhouse for sale on ebay for $35 . And yes, I do love the creative thinking that come with gardening! Thanks everyone for your complements!
Ohh yea , and no wheels on the green house, but that is a good idea.....I'll have to come up with something!


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 10, 2010)

thanx again integ u been a big help... wut do thnk about one of these http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-SMS122-pH-Controller-for-CO2-Dosing-Monitor_W0QQitemZ230409277617QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a57690b1 not sure if its the type monitor u mean..i saw the ones for 200 and up but if this werks ima grab this one...cuz they got the regulator combo for 189$ and i got my eye on a 15lb tank for 30$..wut you think..cuz obviously in a scrog sceneincrease is allways a must!!!


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 10, 2010)

and it definatley seems to be doin you justice....


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 10, 2010)

That link is for a ph meter, just has an output to hook to a co2 controller. The one I left a link to is about as cheap as a controller get before they become worthless, inaccurate crap. That is one of the few parts you dont want to skimp on to much.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 10, 2010)

i scrogged bubba kush last year and this year i am scrogging super silver haze....as she grows uncontrollably out of fashion!

first picture is ssh vegging taken today

second third and fourth are bubba kush flower. weeks 7-8


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's this weeks update from my grow log


Blue Kush Week 9
Rm Temp 80F
CO2 ppm 1500
RH 52%
PH 5.99
PPM 750
Res Temp 73F













































And here's the widow


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 10, 2010)

Integra, why is your feeding ppm at 750? ever experience with going around 1200?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 10, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Integra, why is your feeding ppm at 750? ever experience with going around 1200?


I dont know if its my meter(calibrates right though) or the strain, but my plants start gettin bad nutrient burn with anything higher that 900ppm and feed lighter later in flower. So I keep them at 850-900 for the first 6 weeks then drop down to 750 for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 10, 2010)

oh i see....yes weaning down late in flower is a good thing...i forgot about this. they have calibration solution for under a dollar or so at ebay.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thats why I said in quotes above that I put it in the solution and its right where I need it to be.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 10, 2010)

oh ok misunderstood.


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 10, 2010)

i figured as much integ. too good to be true.. think ima just wait and get the good one and try and calculate as best as possible for now..if i can matain at leadt 110 between the tank and me blowin my breath in the room all the time..i should be ok..lol thanx


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 10, 2010)

i mean 1100 ppm


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 10, 2010)

so when you plan on given the blue the axe??is it still lookin shy of the 1lb???looks super dank ta me..,,,,..lookin GRRREAT...


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 11, 2010)

Im guessing that it wont quite weigh out to another lb. I dont have any buds as big as on the other 3, but the ones that are there are more dense than the other plants. My guess is around 12-14oz.


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 11, 2010)

thats still prety damn good..GREAT even..and as far as tha o2 i figure that iits gonna cost about(not including monitor) $453 ta runn it for my flower cycle..so do you think it could produe up to 2-3 onces more if used properly in your opinion??if so this may be worth th investment..1oz extra want cut it for the cast of co2.


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 11, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/The-CO2-Mini-Blackbox-Generator-Odor-Control-System_W0QQitemZ330421004829QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFertilizer_Soil_Amendments?hash=item4ceea06a1d ???sufficent or another waste of time???


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 12, 2010)

I had high hopes for it until I watched the video. The flame is so small. Mine is meant for small spaces, less than 10'x10', and the flame hast to be 4-6 times larger than the one in there.(size of the flame determins co2 output) I think you'd be better off spending the $100 more and getting the minigen. You can put those on timers(especially a cycling timer) for something like 7min on, 10min off. Thats about what mine runs for.


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 12, 2010)

yea i was pretty hype myself i just dont know much about the propane type co2..looks alot cheap as far as prpanbe life...shit i prolly could make one..but the minigen is startin to sound like the way to go..i wud + rep ya but i gotta spread da love... so does the so does the mini gen have to sit in the room or is there tubing or sumn?? if so how much heat? if too much i dont wanna put it near ithe closet wer i exuast and keeep my blallast..it get hot enuff in ther but can handle a few degreez more...oh yea they do got those black boxes with double burners but i figure if they chargrn that much for sumn so simple then why not pay the same price for a peice off equipment that you you can dial in to ur liken?>?> itll be harvest before i inject my first cubic foot of o2 i swear!!!lol


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 12, 2010)

oh yea my space is only 4x2x8 dont know ur dimensions but maybe a smaller flame is needed


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 12, 2010)

What do your temps sit at now and does your room have an exhaust? If so, is the exhaust always on? In a room that small, you could have a much shorter cycle, which would keep the heat down(even though it doesnt make much heat). A better cycly time would be like 2min on and 15off. A propane tank would probly last you a month or more.


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 12, 2010)

Check out this thread!! I am doing a Micro-SCROG in my desk. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/319782-northeast-growers-thread-show-em.html


----------



## spliffmeupscotty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey, i know its not a great scrog, but checkout my pc scrog, from turbo diesel, its about 3 weeks into flower. The buds on this one seem way under developed compared to my other plant, but im sure it will catch up.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking pretty good. Like seeing different scrogs. You can feel to bad, the guys that came up with the method used it for optimum output from theur florecent lights. Looks like you might end up with a nice few negs from such a small and simple grow. Keep posting, Im interested.


----------



## spliffmeupscotty (Apr 13, 2010)

I have one larger plant growing too, straight up under 4 23w cfls and 3 11w cfls under the main cola, so I should be able to get enough to tide me over


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok. Finally as promised. Its time for the harvest update. The first pics were taken the day before chop, and the jarred pic is from today, about a week and a half after chop. The harvest weight from this side was 15oz 27 grams. It would have been closer to 18oz, but the widow runted out compared to the others and only put out 24 grams. So between the 2 harvests(the whole screen) I got 32oz and 2 grams. These weights are of actual buds only. I ended up with about 4.5oz of popcorn fluff. I used some to make my last batch of butter, but the rest is going into the upcomming bubblehash I'll be making. I'll post how that goes when its done. I have kind of high expectations though since the last round of bubble gave me over an oz. So, on to the pics, I hope you all enjoy, and any comments or questions are welcome.

























And here's the widow, you cant tell in the pic, but it ended up about 50% purple





and here's my jars of goodies. This herb is fantastic. It has an incredibly strong smell and taste and a high that really knocks you on your ass. Everyone who had the pleasure of smoking it said it was the best herb they have ever had. I cant even describe either the taste or smell, dont really have words for it other than strong and great.





And before anyone says it, this stuff could have gone another week or two, but it had to come down before the big 420 party I had at my house because the smell was so strong.


----------



## 0scar mayer (Apr 28, 2010)

does scroging work in a stealth cab or pc box grow?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 28, 2010)

It works anywhere, and especially well in small and confined spaces. I dont know how people make it work without one.


----------



## 0scar mayer (Apr 28, 2010)

okay thanks, i think i have the idea of scroging down, but im not to sure. you move the node/branch into a whole you want it to be in once it gorws through the screen right?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 29, 2010)

yep, and if it it is still in the stretch, you just keep moving them to keep all the branches at the desired height until the stretch stops.


----------



## azoo (Apr 29, 2010)

i was told that i needed a male to produce bud on the female??? can some one message me about this pls


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 29, 2010)

very nice integra!


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 29, 2010)

azoo said:


> i was told that i needed a male to produce bud on the female??? can some one message me about this pls


 Not even close to true. If you read around, you will see you want your girls out of contact from males from start to finish, if they get pollen on them you will get seeds and the quality and potency will go way down. Only use males for breeding not growing herb to smoke.


----------



## 0scar mayer (Apr 29, 2010)

ok so lets say thiss it my screen

_________________________
|A /
| / B
| / am i supposed to move it from A to B or a diff way?


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 30, 2010)

you simply just move the branches away from the main stalk. The whole process is a branch tip grow up through the screen by a couple of inches. You pull the tip down back under the screen through the hole its currently in, move it over a slot or two as nessasary away from the main stalk, then push it back up through the screen in its new position. Repeat on all branches until just before the flowering stretch stops. Your goal is to have a nice even canopy of branches about 5-10" tall when the stretch is over. Dont expect to get it perfect on the first run, but you should be able to get a real good idea of how to do it and mke it really good still. and the next run will probly be close to perfect.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Only use males for breeding not growing herb to smoke.


well, in actuality, you could pollenate a selected/marked branch for the purpose of making yourself some f2's. the quality of the smoke wouldn't be diminished. and if it were, it would be negligible.


----------



## 0scar mayer (Apr 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> you simply just move the branches away from the main stalk. The whole process is a branch tip grow up through the screen by a couple of inches. You pull the tip down back under the screen through the hole its currently in, move it over a slot or two as nessasary away from the main stalk, then push it back up through the screen in its new position. Repeat on all branches until just before the flowering stretch stops. Your goal is to have a nice even canopy of branches about 5-10" tall when the stretch is over. Dont expect to get it perfect on the first run, but you should be able to get a real good idea of how to do it and mke it really good still. and the next run will probly be close to perfect.


thanks man, yeah i dont think ill get it perfect on the first run


----------



## Integra21 (May 1, 2010)

0scar mayer said:


> thanks man, yeah i dont think ill get it perfect on the first run


 Dont be discouraged though, it is really a lot sipler and easy than it seems right now. You might be suprised how well the first might turn out.


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 1, 2010)

Is it just me or are most of those jars filled too full? Or is that a bit after drying and curing that picture was taken?


----------



## Integra21 (May 1, 2010)

The jars are a little fuller than I usually fill them, but its not packed and pressed in there. They were fully dry when placed in them, so Im too worried about mold or anything. But I have been making sure to burpo them for longer than normal when I do it and mix them up good when I do.


----------



## Heads Up (May 1, 2010)

Shrubs, are those smart pots you are using and if so how about a review? Thanks.


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 1, 2010)

I hear smart pots are out of production this year because the company can'y use the same material, and they decided that the size of the holes were too specie specific. They have the Superoots Air Pots which might not be as good (still better than normal pots), but they look nifty and you can reuse them more.


----------



## Heads Up (May 1, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> CO2 enrichment works great, but it is very hard to dial in correctly on a timer. Your best bet is to save up and do it right the first time and just get a co2 controller. They are fairly expensive, but the cheapest one that is worth buying is the one mad by Hydro Innovations. Here's a link for that one.
> http://www.growlightexpress.com/carbon-dioxide-co2-31/hydrogen-co2-monitor-997.html
> It saves you all the calculating(which is almost impossible to get right) because it is very hard to calculate accurately since most rooms arent completely sealed. Mine for example, I did everything I could to make sure it is sealed, and I still have a leak somehow. Having the controller helps you know that as long as you bottle isnt empty, your co2 ppms are perfect.
> As far as the bottle, they dont last long at all. In an average sized tent 4'x4' a 20lb bottle usually lasts 1-1.5 weeks. They are also kind of a pain to get filled on a regular bases, and might raise suspicion if you're in there getting it filled every week. If you can have the space for if a co2 generator is far more efficient. I use the Hydrogen MiniGen and water cool it, but the water part is optional. here's a link for that...
> ...


That little story of the underwater plants gave me a good rip roaring laugh, only because I can see myself thinking up some obscure reason as to why I need this particular thing only to find out it's an avid orchid grower I'm dealing with. Thanks for the good laugh


----------



## Heads Up (May 1, 2010)

Yeah I have a question for you integra, would you please in picture format show us how you go about making your hash? I have the trim from my partners grow in my freezer and next weekend I'll be chopping my girls. I'm also wondering, his girls were mainly indica, mine are mainly sativa. Would you mix the trim or make separate hash from each? Any opinion on that thought?


----------



## Integra21 (May 1, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Yeah I have a question for you integra, would you please in picture format show us how you go about making your hash? I have the trim from my partners grow in my freezer and next weekend I'll be chopping my girls. I'm also wondering, his girls were mainly indica, mine are mainly sativa. Would you mix the trim or make separate hash from each? Any opinion on that thought?


 Yeah, I have two garbage bags of trim and popcoorn buds in my freezer. So when I make hash(somethime this week) Ill make a pic tut just for you. Its very easy to do. Just takes a long time from start to finish if you have a lot of trim. Im sure a lot of people will give me crap for saying this, but if it were me, Id mix the shit out of them. Should make some killer hash that gives you a nice combination of head high and couch lock. I bet that shit would fuck you up royaly as long as the herb its from is decent.


----------



## Heads Up (May 2, 2010)

Integra my dear sir, as long as the herb it's from is decent? Now I know my grows are not up to yours, few are, but as long as the herb is decent? Are you implying I'm growing dirt weed? If you're ever in florida on vacation, give me a heads up, I'll be happy to share some of my smoke with you, it would be a pleasure.

OK, onto the serious side. I'm only kidding integra, I would really appreciate a pic tutorial for the hash, a little description with the pics would be great. Also, I am going to blend the two together, I don't really plan on doing much of anything after smoking some good hashish. Really, I was kidding around in the beginning there.


----------



## Integra21 (May 2, 2010)

yeah, That comment wasnt aimed at you, Ive seen your shit and it looks good, I was refering to the unknown sativa from your buddy. Might start it tomorrow. You have bubble bags right?


----------



## Heads Up (May 2, 2010)

Yes, I have bubble bags. I got the five bag, five gallon set.


----------



## StaySmokin206 (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys really interested in ScrOG setup and was wondering if it is worth it/possible to make ScrOG setup in a 2.5x2.5 closet growspace? Thanks


----------



## WolfScott (May 3, 2010)

I would for sure! My scrOG is only 2 foot x 3 foot works great for me! I would use 2-4 plants next time though, this time I only used one plant and the veg time was 7 weeks! Good luck!


----------



## Promitius (May 3, 2010)

Here's my first grow. Not using a SCROG per se, but im using several plant grow through supports.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/316634-dwc-elephant-bud-600w-1st-4.html


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2010)

how do you guys harvest? 

do you clip off each bud from above the screen?


----------



## WolfScott (May 3, 2010)

lol I'm about to harvest my first scrog and I was wondering the same thing. I was thinking of hanging the whole thing up screen and all !


----------



## Integra21 (May 5, 2010)

When I harvest, I simply cut the branch right below the screen and lift that branch/bud out. I usually cut 6-10 at a time and trim and hang them, then go back and cut 10 more. Its not much different than a regular harvest.


----------



## Heads Up (May 13, 2010)

Integra, I'm planning on using a four foot wide by six foot long screen for my first scrog. I'll be attempting to grow a neville's haze and a hawaiian snow, both are supposed to be huge plants capable of reaching seven foot indoors. I'm going to be using ten gallon grow bags rolled down so they are not real deep but very broad for the roots to branch out. Do you top your plants or just let them keep growing a main stem in your scrogs? Do you think two huge plants will be enough or do you think I would need a third to fill in the screen? Any opinion would be appreciated.


----------



## Integra21 (May 14, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Integra, I'm planning on using a four foot wide by six foot long screen for my first scrog. I'll be attempting to grow a neville's haze and a hawaiian snow, both are supposed to be huge plants capable of reaching seven foot indoors. I'm going to be using ten gallon grow bags rolled down so they are not real deep but very broad for the roots to branch out. Do you top your plants or just let them keep growing a main stem in your scrogs? Do you think two huge plants will be enough or do you think I would need a third to fill in the screen? Any opinion would be appreciated.


 Unless they're monsters when your putting them in, I would go with three. I do not top any of my plants, its pretty much counter productive to do so. As soon as the tip hits the screen and the tip is trained sideways, all of the other branches will bedin to grow like crazy, giving you the same hormone shift that topping does, but without loosing a tip in the process. Any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Heads Up (May 16, 2010)

OK, thanks for the answer. Next question. How long do you usually veg your plants before flipping them into flower? Do you go more by time or more by how much of your screen is filled in before flowering? How much of your screen do you fill in before flowering?


----------



## Integra21 (May 16, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> OK, thanks for the answer. Next question. How long do you usually veg your plants before flipping them into flower? Do you go more by time or more by how much of your screen is filled in before flowering? How much of your screen do you fill in before flowering?


 I veg my plants for 3-5 weeks. Thats From the days they're cut, not catual veg time. I use 6 small clones appro 6-8" tall to fill out my 3'x4' screen area, or I use 3 16"-20" larger clones to fill the same area. I veg in a different room, so when they go into flower, its their first day in the screen. The usually fill out about half the screen with the larger girls, and Are about the same with the smaller ones, but usually they are just beneath the screen or only have an branch or 2 above it when they get put in. Plants grow pretty fast and fill out the screen well, unless you have a 100% indica, which I would stick with the 6 at about 12" when flowered to fill out a 3'x4' area.


----------



## Heads Up (May 16, 2010)

Well I'll be growing from seed. The beans are feminized so I'm pretty confident they'll turn out female. I'm thinking of putting a laughing buddha into the mix to insure a full screen which will be four foot wide, five or six feet long. I'm not really concerned about the veg time, I would actually prefer to veg them long enough they are showing pistals before flipping them into 12/12. Figuring these sativa dominant strains will double in size after the flip, should I only fill the screen half full when I do flip to 12/12?


----------



## Integra21 (May 22, 2010)

Heres a small update. Getting the room all fired back up. I running 4 Piss clones(the strain I grew outdoors) on the left side, and I'll be putting some more Blue Kush clones in on the the right soon. I put the piss in and left the lights on 24hrs to let the girls get used to their new environment and recover from the root damage they suffered trough getting from my clone tub to the flower tub. I'll have more info on the next update when both sides have plants and the light cycle has started















And here are some shots of the Blue Kush after it has been curing for about a month. Truely killer herb. An incredibly strong Taste and smell that is musky and sweet with an almost citris hint but not really fruity. Burns your nostrils a little when breathed deeply. The Kigh is a good balance of a strong high with a strong but uplifting boddy buzz. A true pleasure to smoke.


----------



## Grizzdude (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone here scrog outdoors? I was thinking to give it a try?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 23, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Does anyone here scrog outdoors? I was thinking to give it a try?



depending on ur space it could b a great idea. especially to keep things lowkey (below fence line etc)
just make sure u understand the summers soltice and when flowering begins in ur region. and if u have sativa or indica or hybrid etc.




Integra- how u liking the Hanna meter? i have their combo meter stick but was considering upgrading to the hanna 24/7 reader like wat ure runnin.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 23, 2010)

maybe i should include sum pix of wat im experimenting with as well...































construction









first day of flower;


----------



## Grizzdude (May 23, 2010)

When do I stop training along the screen? Like 2 weeks before flower or what?


----------



## Integra21 (May 23, 2010)

That shit looks sick Boomer. Nice setup, I had dreamed of doing more and my idea looked a lot like your room, but I am very limited on space right now. I liked your old sig pic better. As far as the meters, I grabbed them because I was sick of waiting for the readings ever day, but the give very different readings on my nutrients than the old meters. I calibrated both the old and new, and the old was reading what it always read(calibrated normal)but the new leave in one was showing the ph .4 higher than the old meter, and the ppm 250 higher than the old one. I checked both new leave ins and they had the same readings, but the old ones were still completely off. So Im kinda trusting the old ones since they did me right in the past, and I wating to see if I want to recalibrate the new ones to the old ones or go with the new readings. Otherwise the probes seem of decent quality, the lcd is backlit but very dim, so Im not to worried about it. The blue lab meter is a green backlight and the hanna is kind of orange, so that is in a better spectrum, I give a btter report when Im not so high and I have a little more experience with them.


----------



## Integra21 (May 23, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> When do I stop training along the screen? Like 2 weeks before flower or what?


 I stop training myne right before the flower stretch stops. Usually 2.5-3.5 weeks, but that changes with strain. But you basically want to stop training them when the growth slow dramatically and bud growth takes off.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 23, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> That shit looks sick Boomer. Nice setup, I had dreamed of doing more and my idea looked a lot like your room, but I am very limited on space right now. I liked your old sig pic better. As far as the meters, I grabbed them because I was sick of waiting for the readings ever day, but the give very different readings on my nutrients than the old meters. I calibrated both the old and new, and the old was reading what it always read(calibrated normal)but the new leave in one was showing the ph .4 higher than the old meter, and the ppm 250 higher than the old one. I checked both new leave ins and they had the same readings, but the old ones were still completely off. So Im kinda trusting the old ones since they did me right in the past, and I wating to see if I want to recalibrate the new ones to the old ones or go with the new readings. Otherwise the probes seem of decent quality, the lcd is backlit but very dim, so Im not to worried about it. The blue lab meter is a green backlight and the hanna is kind of orange, so that is in a better spectrum, I give a btter report when Im not so high and I have a little more experience with them.



ya space is usually the limiting factor for most. ull get there one day... until then i think its a fun challenge to yield the most u can with wat space u got. my new space is a warehouse and now the space isnt the issue, its lights and money haha.

but about the meters i find that very interesting. 250ppm off is a huge diff to me. considering i run RO system just to make sure i start with 50ppm and not tap waters 300ppm... so that could b devasting to sensitive strains and real hydro setups with no buffer. IE; rockwool

im gonna do sum more research about that discrepency and see wat comes up. maybe others have seen this. def leave a feedbak on the diff when u get more experienced. worth sharing with everyone. or at least me haha.
grow on brotha


----------



## Integra21 (May 23, 2010)

They seem accurate, its just when I calibrate there is that huge difference. But once I got them figured out, I be sure to let you know.


----------



## micro.grower (May 25, 2010)

so what about scrogging a close to pure indica... i only have a bout15 inches of flower height...should i let it bush out till it fills my screen before switching to 12/12? i am also vegging for 14/15 hours of light... due to other complications... is it even possible to fill up a screen using these hours to veg?


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 25, 2010)

micro.grower said:


> so what about scrogging a close to pure indica... i only have a bout15 inches of flower height...should i let it bush out till it fills my screen before switching to 12/12? i am also vegging for 14/15 hours of light... due to other complications... is it even possible to fill up a screen using these hours to veg?


interesting to veg for those hours. u mean like 14/10 or 15/9 photoperiods? id veg 18-24hrs and no less. u could hermi the plant or just stress it out hard.

pure indicas dont scrog well from wat i understand but i havent tried it yet. my master bubba kush is mostly indica and a buddy who scrogged it said the netting was more just for support. u dont really get the weave scrog effect. but either way the screen will work great. hopefully peeps on here got sum better feedbak for u


----------



## Integra21 (May 26, 2010)

micro.grower said:


> so what about scrogging a close to pure indica... i only have a bout15 inches of flower height...should i let it bush out till it fills my screen before switching to 12/12? i am also vegging for 14/15 hours of light... due to other complications... is it even possible to fill up a screen using these hours to veg?


 I agree with Boomer, You should really try to lengthen your veg light cycle. For 100% indicas or close, you simply up the numbers or veg longer. For example I use 3-6 hybrid plants to fill in my 3'x4' screen(depending on clone size), but if I were running strait up indica I would run 8 roughly 12" clones to fill the same space. But as soon as you scrog your strain once, you'll have a much better idea on the numbers and size you'll need to run. Hope this helps, and if you have any other questions, feel free to ask, on a side not, If you're running those shorten light cycles because of heat, Just use a couple of cfl's for the last couple of hours and it shouldnt be a problem, and if you cant do that, then you have other issues to work on(exhaust, other cooling, ect.)


----------



## micro.grower (May 26, 2010)

i was running those light hours for 2 reasons... first reason is to see how long i can veg in those hours without showing sex... i know that plant growth is subsided due to the hours... but that leads to my second reason... i dont want my shit running unless i am home... dont really trust my chick too much when it comes to being ninja like...


----------



## micro.grower (May 26, 2010)

other words... she is not stealthful and i dont think it can stay kept secret unless i am there... i am all about experimenting on plants to see what works for me pretty much...

prolly end up vegging for a couple of months just to get it to bush out like i'd like... but if i can, then that is all i am concerned about... i do appreciate the advice... guess i will have to let my experiment run itself to get a full answer...


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 26, 2010)

micro.grower said:


> other words... she is not stealthful and i dont think it can stay kept secret unless i am there... i am all about experimenting on plants to see what works for me pretty much...
> 
> prolly end up vegging for a couple of months just to get it to bush out like i'd like... but if i can, then that is all i am concerned about... i do appreciate the advice... guess i will have to let my experiment run itself to get a full answer...


bahaha "ninja like"
love it. seriously made me laugh. idk if uve seen/heard of "Jo Koy" but hes a comedian and in one of his stand ups, he makes a ninja comment in his story. anyways im all for experimenting and say more power to u. ive never tried those photoperiods and dunno if id ever have the chance to. but u understand wats goin on and the possibilites so fuk it right? u got legit reasons anyways, security is always #1. no security, no crop. grow on brotha!


----------



## micro.grower (May 27, 2010)

def security number 1...lol... never heard of the comedian, but will check them out... good news is when i tried to stop vertical growth by pinching off new growth with unsterile tweezers, i get 4 new shoots out of it...


----------



## WolfScott (May 27, 2010)

This time I'm doing a two plant scrog, I'm using strains Aurora Indica and Wonder Women, both from Nirvana. This is my second scrog grow, on my first grow I used one Aurora Indica plant and I yielded 100 grams dry weight. I can't wait to see what I can do with two plants ans double the screen space!


----------



## Integra21 (May 27, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> This time I'm doing a two plant scrog, I'm using strains Aurora Indica and Wonder Women, both from Nirvana. This is my second scrog grow, on my first grow I used one Aurora Indica plant and I yielded 100 grams dry weight. I can't wait to see what I can do with two plants ans double the screen space!


 Sould turn out prety good. Looks like they are off to a great start. Keep posting updates so we can follow.


----------



## Alice42069 (Jun 2, 2010)

hey everyone great thread i have 2- 6x2 rooms(only using a 2x4ft screen) one veg one flower. and the flower has 6 bagseed plants for my first grow. but the veg has 2 aurora indicas and 2 bubblelicious fems from nirvana about 7 inches tall am going to try a scrog on this babies. they are 3 weeks since sprouting. getting ready to place my chicken wire about 8 1/2 inches above the tops of my pots. the soil is sungrom mix#4 and am using advanced nuts grow and bloom nothing else(shit aint cheap). lights are 8- 48inch t-5 6500k flouro veg and 600w hps flower. the bag seed is blowing my mine right now it has been candy coated even on the fans since week 3 of flowering. in week 6 now. so hear is my big question all this is leading up to. CROPPING?????? yes or no. how many? how soon? and where how should i place the pots? table is 2x3.5ft screen is 2x4ft. help me! help me! also how often should i give then nuts flower and veg. sorry iam a noob and need lots of help. have read a couple different books (cervantez and med grow bible bla bla)but cant get very specific answers that way. thank you very much all.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 2, 2010)

Alice42069 said:


> hey everyone great thread i have 2- 6x2 rooms(only using a 2x4ft screen) one veg one flower. and the flower has 6 bagseed plants for my first grow. but the veg has 2 aurora indicas and 2 bubblelicious fems from nirvana about 7 inches tall am going to try a scrog on this babies. they are 3 weeks since sprouting. getting ready to place my chicken wire about 8 1/2 inches above the tops of my pots. the soil is sungrom mix#4 and am using advanced nuts grow and bloom nothing else(shit aint cheap). lights are 8- 48inch t-5 6500k flouro veg and 600w hps flower. the bag seed is blowing my mine right now it has been candy coated even on the fans since week 3 of flowering. in week 6 now. so hear is my big question all this is leading up to. CROPPING?????? yes or no. how many? how soon? and where how should i place the pots? table is 2x3.5ft screen is 2x4ft. help me! help me! also how often should i give then nuts flower and veg. sorry iam a noob and need lots of help. have read a couple different books (cervantez and med grow bible bla bla)but cant get very specific answers that way. thank you very much all.


 With a scrog, there is generally no need to crop. As soon as the main top branch is layed down from the screen a hormone shift will occur that will make side branch growth take off. Just gently spread the branches out and work the tips of them thhrough the screen. After the branches get a couple of inches through the screen, pull them back down through the screen and move them over a slot away from the plant, with the goal of keeping the canopy evenly spaced and level. You want to do this for the first 2-4 weeks(depending on the strain). You pretty much stop moving and training the branches right before the flower stretch stops. You want to place your pots spaced evenly out under the screen. Generally 2 rows of 2 or 3. As far as feeding, in soil, you just stick to the pattern feed, water, water, feed, and most people dont have problems. Just make sure your nutrients arent too strong. It is a lot easier to fix a nutrient deficiency than a nutrient burn. If you have any other questions or I missed one, feel free to ask. Good luck on your first scrog run, it is a lot easier than it seems.


----------



## abefroman35 (Jun 2, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> This is my Aurora Indica Scrog, I vegged for 7 weeks flowered so far for 5 weeks. I got my seeds from Nirvana and they are feminized. I am using a 400 watt HPS/MH light, and I am using Fox Farm nutes. I have my plant in a 3 gallon pot and I use Black gold organic potting mix. I also use Humboldt county's own Bushmaster, Gravity, and Snowstorm ultra.
> For more info on my grow check out my journal @ https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303844-aurora-indica-scrog-screen-green.html
> I'm subbed!



DUDEEE CRAZY BRANCHING WOLFSCOTT!!! good job seriously -- you have made my day because i was wondering if i made my screen to small... thank Christ for technology and picture and the internet and RIU and all of you guys because if it was not for you all i would definitely not be in the position i am now! thank you everyone. and thanks again wolfscott, seriously! you gave me hopes and dreams to aspire towards! haha, thanks man.


----------



## WolfScott (Jun 2, 2010)

abefroman35 said:


> DUDEEE CRAZY BRANCHING WOLFSCOTT!!! good job seriously -- you have made my day because i was wondering if i made my screen to small... thank Christ for technology and picture and the internet and RIU and all of you guys because if it was not for you all i would definitely not be in the position i am now! thank you everyone. and thanks again wolfscott, seriously! you gave me hopes and dreams to aspire towards! haha, thanks man.


I'm just glad I could help. I learned almost everything I know about growing right here on RIU, There the real ones who need to be thanked! Thank you RIU

I also thought I would add That I only have 4 1/2 inches between the soil and the screen!

Here are a few updated pics!


----------



## Alice42069 (Jun 3, 2010)

i first decided to scrog after seeing the 3.5oz single aurora plant you grew on youtube. That is badass
So I veg til the screen gets 70% to 80% then move to flower and they should fill the rest of the way in?
Any strain specific advise would be great. I see lots of people like aurora and bubblelicious for scrog.
They are around the 7 to 8 inch mark and am going to put up my screen soon. Can someone hold my 
Hand for a minute?


----------



## WolfScott (Jun 3, 2010)

yep, I let the screen get almost all the way full the switch to 12/12. Then continue to pull the tops back through, for about another week or so, you will notice the tops stop stretching. Also for the first week or two of flowering I continue to feed my plants veg Nutes. AS far as strain specific advice, I've only done the one scrog so far, but I've heard that Sativa Strains work best! A lot of people use Indica strains because of the short flower time, A Sativa strain will take about a month longer to flower. If you have not already I suggest you check out this thread https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html I learned everything I know about Scrog in this thread. You can also post messages/questions in my current journal @ https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/332108-aurora-indica-wonder-women-2-a.html Good Luck!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 3, 2010)

heres another example for u guys with my ladies filled in a little more.

vegged for 5 weeks. til 12" 
i FIMmed and Supercropped sum that needed it.

still learning to even the canopy out completely for best light distribution but like integra mentioned its based on ur strain how much itll stretch during flower.


----------



## WolfScott (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice set up Boomer! + rep 4 U


----------



## Alice42069 (Jun 9, 2010)

thats what i was talkin about wolf strain specific for aurora because thats what im growing now. 2 of those and 2 bubblelicious. they are looking great at the moment. will try to get some pics for better advise soon.


----------



## Alice42069 (Jun 9, 2010)

also sorry a bit off topic but i just thought of it after seeing that boomer uses co2. has anyone tried using yeast and sugar to add co2 to a grow room. like i said before my rooms are 2ftx6ftand 8ft high. any ideas on if this is worth a try and if so any idea how much a room that size would need?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 9, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Very nice set up Boomer! + rep 4 U


thank u very much brother. hope it helps! more detials in my journal. hit the link in my sig


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 9, 2010)

Alice42069 said:


> also sorry a bit off topic but i just thought of it after seeing that boomer uses co2. has anyone tried using yeast and sugar to add co2 to a grow room. like i said before my rooms are 2ftx6ftand 8ft high. any ideas on if this is worth a try and if so any idea how much a room that size would need?


i use a commercial c02 generator but for a closet setup or small space u can use a c02 tank. havent heard/tried the method ure talking about but dry ice is another easy but labor/sumwat expensive option. kinda impractical to me. especially for security reasons... unless u own an icecream truck then ure fine.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 10, 2010)

Got my room up and running again. I am running a local strain called Piss on the left side and Blue Kush again on the right. Here are a few pics from my update.















And here's the hash I made this weekend from the popcorn trim from the last round, it turned out pretty good


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 14, 2010)

This threads been a littlle dead lately so I figured I throw my update from tonight up.
Another new update. Girls are doing well, I'd say even better than last time, but its pretty close. The piss have stretched like nuts over the last week. The Blue Kush finally finished greening up and growth has also exploded noticeably. They have been eating about 150ppm work of nutrients each day, which is a little higher that the last couple. I found this a little strange due to the fact the the c o2 generator has been out of commission sine 3 days before flower. I have it all torn apart and diagnosed, just a piece of teflon tape stuck in the gas line, but im still figuring out how to get it out, really wish I had a compressor in the garage. But enough rambaling, on with the update.

Piss & Blue Kush 10th day of 12/12
PH 5.9
PPM 750-775
Res Temp 71F
Rm Temp 79F
RH 48%
CO2 PPM 660




















Piss Close-ups






























Blue Kush Close-ups


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 29, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 24 of 12/12
CO2 PPM 550
Rm Temp 79F
RH 50%
PH 5.8-6.1
PPM 750
Res Temp 71F


























































































Some of you might notice that the saw tips on the leaves are a little more curled than last week, this was from me putting 4ml of SnowStorm Ultra into my 5gal res. It had no other advers effects on the plants, but did make those tips curl more than they were. Is this the begening of a K burn? I have had it in small ammounts on every grow of mine so far. As always, if you have any questions or comments, feel free to post them here.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 29, 2010)

shit is lookin good integra. ill throw up my last week of flower and harvest report from my scrog. gotta get the room prepped for the next round which will be OG BUBBA Kush. i need to model my canopy after urs. shit filled out and looks great even. i still need to work on that


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, every round I do I get a little better at it. By the end of the year, I am going to try to get into doing arena Scrogs.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 29, 2010)

thatyll be sick and interesting. ure gonna be the scrog king soon haha.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 6, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 32 of 12/12
Rm Temp 80F
CO2 ppm 550
RH 50%
Res Temp 71F
PH 5.7-6.1
PPM 730


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Plants are doing great. The Blue Kush isnt growing as good as last time but Im going to give it some time to see if they turn around. I think it was caused by the Snow Storm Ultra. I got clones from each mom in the room sexing and so far I have 2 males, 2 females, and 2 undetermined. I am going to move the Kolossus out and continue to flower it so I can collect pollen for my first breeding experiment. If its ready in time, Im going to breed it with the Blue Kush and the Piss. And now onto the update, I hope you guys like bud porn...

Piss & Blue Kush day 41 of 12/12
Rm Temp 79F
CO2 ppm 600
RH 50%
PH 5.8-6.1
PPM 350-700
Res Temp 68-71F






















































































































































And here's the sexing clones, The Kolossus has been my most vigorous healthy plant of the 6 seeds I planted and Im really looking forward to breeding with Hi. The plant Also has excelent structure and flowered fasterthan any of the others.


----------



## RavenMochi (Jul 19, 2010)

gorgeous grow...  LOL it looks so professional, I feel ashamed...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 19, 2010)

def looki bomb bro. straight outta hightimes shots. haha keep it up bro. havent seen u over at thcfarmer.com maybe cruise by check it out. thats where my grow journals are now


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 19, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> def looki bomb bro. straight outta hightimes shots. haha keep it up bro. havent seen u over at thcfarmer.com maybe cruise by check it out. thats where my grow journals are now


 I am already on 2 sites and have a large roup of people that follow my grows. I wouldnt want to leave them hangin, and I dont think I want to handle 3 sites at once. I tried before and was starting to post on the IC Mag forums but just ended up abandoning my threads there. I will swing by and check out what the got though. Do you have a link to your journal there?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 19, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I am already on 2 sites and have a large roup of people that follow my grows. I wouldnt want to leave them hangin, and I dont think I want to handle 3 sites at once. I tried before and was starting to post on the IC Mag forums but just ended up abandoning my threads there. I will swing by and check out what the got though. Do you have a link to your journal there?


i totally understand bro. i was on both forums for a year now and RIU longer but made the final switch to just stay posting over there for now. im still followin grows on here tho. the link is actually in my sig below. takes u to the other site.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

I got the link and I'll stop by later when I get a chance. Thanks boomer.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 52 of 12/12
Rm Temp 79F
RH 55%
CO2 PPM 1450
Res Temp 68-71F
PH 5.5-6.2
PPM's 350-700





















Blue Kush Bud Porn

























Piss Bud Porn

































































If you didnt notice, Im starting to get a little purple on the Piss. I dont know if its from the strain or the snowstorm.The buds feel super dense, like really rock hard. I am keeping an eye on the trichs, and I expect the Piss to finish up in the next about 2 weeks. The Blue Kush is finally starting to put on the weight a little. For refrence its about 2 weeks behind the Piss. Hope you enjoyed the pics and if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 26, 2010)

pulled sum good weight there bro glad it worked out for u. i never even looked close enough to realize ure running dwc until u mentioned it over at thcfarmer. ill be waitin to see the next run


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats funny. A lot of people miss that with my journal, I guess I should start posting root porn again and that usually makes it more obvious.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 26, 2010)

ya im always down for root porn. even the under canopy shot is good to see how it should look to achieve the results above...


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 26, 2010)

How the hell have I been missing this thread? Dayum!!!!

BooMeR242,

I'l give ya props on your set up, Nicely done! You sir, have it wired. Congrats.

IT21, howdy.

But hey, back to scrogging. i love it. No, really, I LOVE to SCROG! Got a bunch of grows under my chromed dome but I love to keep learning about this PLANT.

I have tried my best to give my girls a clean, healthy environment. And I'm a real bastard about it.

OCD to nth degree times pi. Plus 2. Get it? OCD. Only mine is a disease not a disorder.

Getting ready to lay some girls down this week. I have to tickle the Flower Lab just a bit more. A lil' bit. Nothing serious. Trust me.

This is my lil' bit of Heaven on Earth. It grounds me. Keeps my minds twirling with ideas.
Relaxes the inner beast that is only one layer of skin away from busting out. It heals me inside.

I'll be posting more as I lay em down,,,,,,

Nice thread,,,,,,,


BoomerBloomer57

and i'm still yearning to
FTP.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 27, 2010)

let us OCD growers unite haha. thanks bro i do try to be as overkill clean/organized as i can. being a scorpio and OCD def helps my grows...

ure setup is def original in design. ive been on two diff forums for almost two years and never seen that concepts u got goin here. im impressed. 

u runnin chillers or u use the icechests with RO ice of sum sort to keep temps down? or does the insulation help keep the water temp down below the room temp? my issue is my rezs in my rooms and can get to 80 degree without an issue (which i hate) so im gettin chillers now to resolve the issue. 

PS; nice handle name haha. never thought id ever run into another boomer; especially on a grow forum


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh stop it! Please. Yer making me blush

Res temps, the bane of dwc..........

Igloo Coolers and 2 inch styrofoam insulation, Foil Ducting tape top, bottom, sides,,,,,,,,,

Drop a 3/4 full, frozen 1 liter soda bottle in and it brings it right on down. The igloos are a 5 day cooler. And trust me when I tell ya, truth in advertising, finally.

These damn Labs come from a disturbed brainpan. I have spent years putting it together and will 
spend more years getting it the way I like it. Yeah, this is as original as it gets. I hope.

So I had to figure all the aspects of the 12x12x12. Heck, I can run the veg room 1000 watt light without the A/C. That was kinda easy. For the Flower Lab I had to dig deep and really work some archaic numbers to get the right airflows, intake, exhaust, filtration, temp control, so for 9 months out of the year I do not need to run the A/C units. It's only during the peak of the summer months that I need to kick in the A/C units. 

Keep in mind I'm an old dirtbagger. The Plant can be grown just about anywhere, and as we see on these here boards, just about any way. It can be simple. Or it can be complicated. I like the challenges of both. But the results from the Labs is hands down the decision maker.

I have a smaller shed in the corner of the property. It's full of gear that I have yet to set up. One step, stage at a time. But it is going to get real freaky in those Labs. That's a promise from a twisted mind.

Yeah, an OCD is a good idea, take it and run with it, I'll be the first reply.

Keep up the most excellent efforts my fellow OCD'er. 

Can you imagine what the two of us could do to a grow room together?

DAYYYUMMMM, that would turn people upside fricking down!!!!!!

bb57^

ftp


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 27, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Oh stop it! Please. Yer making me blush
> 
> Res temps, the bane of dwc..........
> 
> ...


def sum preplanned and well thought out design.concepts.

u have a lot of room to work with unlike my room is crammed full of shit. IMO im learning aircooling ur hoods is waste of time and money. my dad does HVAC for a living and if u do ur room right (like u mentioned) u can keep it cool or just mathematically match btu/watts being used and they neutralize. shit when using c02 all u need is 85* temps anyways. but for a closet grow, sure air cool the one/two lamps. but in a large room or using 30x1000w haha a large enough AC is the way to go.

idk how i always get off topic but watever maybe sumone will take the advice and run with it. 

wats ur GPW if u know? just curious


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy shit! My ol' man had a HVAC company! That's where I learned a lot! Worked in that place from Jr. High until the Corp's. The shop was right down the road from both Jr. and Sr. High. And I made some good money once I learned enough to punch the clock. Slave wages up until that point.

The 12x12x12 taught me I needed more room. 25Lx15Wx10H worked out to be better. But it's still not what I'm looking to do. I have the room for one more structure. And I'm thinking two stories this time. It'll cost me plenty but it may finally quiet the voices in the noggin. 

I'm at 2 working on 3 and reaching for 4.
And I'll get there,,,,,,,, I always know that #!

Good growing bud, keepr clean........


bb57^

ftp


----------



## Grizzdude (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope you dont mind but I'd like to rep them outdoor growers





The first pic is Extrema (HerijuanaXChemD), the second pic shows a Cheeseberry (UK CheeseX DJ shorts Blueberry) in the back.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 27, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Hope you dont mind but I'd like to rep them outdoor growers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to rep em. Hey Grizzd, I did the same outdoors when I was out there, but I use the Livestock Fencing, that dang chickin wire
is a pain in the eggs.

Nice outdoor dealio.
And i do love me some GOOD dirt girls once in a while,,,,,


bb57^

ftp


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 27, 2010)

glad to see sum outdoor growers. my first two grows were outdoors and grew monsters and got clipped by my neighbor cuz it was almost 10' tall. then i learned scrog from indoor game and would rec using it for any outdoor grower, legal or not. helps max the bud weight and top colas and keepin a low profile.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jul 27, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Holy shit! My ol' man had a HVAC company! That's where I learned a lot! Worked in that place from Jr. High until the Corp's. The shop was right down the road from both Jr. and Sr. High. And I made some good money once I learned enough to punch the clock. Slave wages up until that point.
> 
> The 12x12x12 taught me I needed more room. 25Lx15Wx10H worked out to be better. But it's still not what I'm looking to do. I have the room for one more structure. And I'm thinking two stories this time. It'll cost me plenty but it may finally quiet the voices in the noggin.
> 
> ...


ya def helps having him around for all permit work for the AC and elect


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 27, 2010)

Permits? We going fishing or are we overgrowing the feds? Permits. Phhhhhtttttttt.
I did it myself, meter man came by and complimented me on my handiwork.
Same guy for what, 5 years or more. I just feed this guy Homemade Beef Jerky
and some of my BBQ sauce. He may have his ideas of what I'm doing but has never eluded to it
in any way shape or form. He has never seen any of my equipment and I don't leave things laying out.
CYA.

What you won't see in the pics is the wife with a 34" Louisville Slugger, she said just
in case I grabbed a wrong wire. I have my suspicions though,,,,,,,,

Pop's are a good thing to have around, give him a hug and tell him ya love him.
Hugging air sucks.
Lost mine two years ago.

bb57^

ftp


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey,

What about the OCD Thread? You want to start it or should we?

bb57^


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)

Can i join??


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 28, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> Can i join??


 Oh yeah. Every scrog is welcome here. Nice to see the uses in the great outdoors. The girls look great. Kepp the pics coming when you update.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 30, 2010)

Screen is down and secure, no breakage. Weave is started and looks like a nice spread will develop.

Light is up to 750 watts.
Room temp now 75.2
No A/C on 

Drawing in air through filters in the under floor venting system.
Exhaust on for 20 off 40 mins on timer every hour.

2 more girls go down in two weeks and every two weeks after that until the Lab is full.

g'night


bb57^


ftp


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 30, 2010)

Working that grow like yer namesake,,,,,,,


Nice.

Very Cheetah-esque!
Cheetah-ish?

bb57^


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 30, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Screen is down and secure, no breakage. Weave is started and looks like a nice spread will develop.
> 
> Light is up to 750 watts.
> Room temp now 75.2
> ...


 Looks Sweet BoomerB. Didnt realize we had so much of the same equipment. Glad someone likes to put as much air to the roots as me. I run 2 of the same pumps per tub with mine. I have the same ec/tds meter too. Thanks for posting, I'll be watching for sure.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 2, 2010)

update. enjoy


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 2, 2010)

Take the Cheetah out of the jungle and what does he do?

Builds his own,,,,,

stealthy sumabusturd,,,,,

bb and madds like that


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 2, 2010)

Forgive me for asking whats probably a noob question, but could you get the same even canopy effect from training the individual plants, or is there a particular benefit to using the net...or is it just the same thing, the net being easier to use...cause I have I'd say roughly a week to make the call...


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm training individual girls to be woven into the screen and stretched.
Not just placing a screen over them and letting them poke through.

Weaving takes patience and a bit of sativa properties to grow through
and develop bud sites. The more bud sites the better. An indica is to robust and unforgiving for the way I do it.
Got some bushy teens coming that don't get scrogged. May do something wild if I get the timing right.


Do the scrog correctly and the results are huge, even canopies 
of nice large buds.


----------



## Flo Grow (Aug 3, 2010)

*Scrogged these 3 last Winter.*
*2 gal Smart Pots*
*Veg for 30 days prior to 12/12 I believe*
*Screen 2in x 2in SQUARE PVC netting from Lowes & 8in above pots*
*1in PVC frame w/ tray 7in above ground for drip trays to catch run-off*
*Net was 20in x 20in *
*Harvested at 8 weeks and approx 2oz per plant*

*Notice the first pic. That's how you're supposed to clean under the net, AFTER THE STRETCH IS OVER (2-3 wks)*
*Anything left below is a waste of energy and time, that could go into BUDS above the net*
*Also invites disease and bugs if too much dead plant material is down there*

*I had 3 Gorilla's but got one male and used him to pollinate these 3 ladies:*
*2 Gorilla Grapes & diff phenos (100 F2's from each now)*
*1 Magic Merlin (120 F1's ) aka MAGIC MONKEY>>>growing now in DWC Igloo and 12/12 from seed---4 plants.*


----------



## Flo Grow (Aug 3, 2010)

*The rest of the photos.*
*2 couchlock strains (1 Gorilla Grape & the Magic Merlin) both sweet, grapey and SUPER STICKY*
*1 happy sat dom pheno Gorilla Grape w/ spicey undertones*


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 3, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> Forgive me for asking whats probably a noob question, but could you get the same even canopy effect from training the individual plants, or is there a particular benefit to using the net...or is it just the same thing, the net being easier to use...cause I have I'd say roughly a week to make the call...


 You can get the same effect with tying, but that is a lot more work and noticably harder to get an even, level canopy. Screen is the way to go. Preferably with around 2"x2" holes.


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 3, 2010)

excellent  Thank you.... 

Have to ask, forgive me, but is that integra, as in integra helsing? or integra vehicle?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 3, 2010)

hahhahah im thinkin its the integra vehicle


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 3, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> excellent  Thank you....
> 
> Have to ask, forgive me, but is that integra, as in integra helsing? or integra vehicle?


 Cheeta had it right. Acura Integra. Been a bit of a ricer for several years now and thats my weapon of choice.


----------



## poon cup (Aug 3, 2010)

wow first post finally after months of browsing these forums. Anyway im 4 weeks into my first grow it has 2 150w hps lights in a home depot cabinet thats divded into 2 different chambers. one im growing in regular potting soil and on other side im growing hydro. So far i havnt had any luck with the dro till now because my first plants in the dro were all clones which died, along with my soil clones to, and the second time my water got to hot and algae grew everywhere so i got a new 10 gallon tub from walmart.

ANyway to the point of my post my grow area is only 5 feet tall and the walmart 10 gallon tub is a foot tall. so i was wondering where u got the 5 gallon tubs because they dont look that tall and i think they would do great in my grow room for my next crop. Sorry if u said where the tubs were from in post and i didnt notice.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 3, 2010)

poon cup said:


> wow first post finally after months of browsing these forums. Anyway im 4 weeks into my first grow it has 2 150w hps lights in a home depot cabinet thats divded into 2 different chambers. one im growing in regular potting soil and on other side im growing hydro. So far i havnt had any luck with the dro till now because my first plants in the dro were all clones which died, along with my soil clones to, and the second time my water got to hot and algae grew everywhere so i got a new 10 gallon tub from walmart.
> 
> ANyway to the point of my post my grow area is only 5 feet tall and the walmart 10 gallon tub is a foot tall. so i was wondering where u got the 5 gallon tubs because they dont look that tall and i think they would do great in my grow room for my next crop. Sorry if u said where the tubs were from in post and i didnt notice.


 I got my tubs at Meijers, a store around me but I dont know if they are everywhere. The are actually 8 gal tubs, but I only fill them with 5gal. They are only 6in tall but are almost 3ft wide. They are rubbermaids and cost about $8 each. Hope this helps, any other questions feel free to ask. With a scrog, your height really doesnt matter, I went with my shallow tubs because my room is only 3ft4in tall. You could probly get away with taller ones.


----------



## coupe (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all sorry for jumpn in like this but im new to this and i have a question for all you scrog gurus...i have a tent 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m , 600 hps , 1 whitewidow & a #1 skunk around 35cm into veg , now my problem is when should i flower these babys ?& what height should i put my screen ? obviously i would like a full tent when harvest can i do this with just 2 plants ?.....any help would be much appretiated


----------



## Flo Grow (Aug 4, 2010)

*Poon - Reg 5gal buckets are also 12in tall. So is my Homebox Large tent. I get good grows from it. If I dont scrog and grow trees, I have to bloom when they are 12in MAX. Assuming a 2-3x stretch. Or you can keep it low and wide like Integra b/c either way, you'll end up growing YOUR OWN DANK ! lol*

*Coupe - Think about how you will handle your drainage. Then keep in mind you'll be moving, reaching, bending all in and around your scrog. I give myself 8in from the TOP of the pot to the BOTTOM of the net. Unless your hella skinny, I wouldn't go less than 6in. So once they hit the 8in height, lets say, then you can put the netting in place. You want a bud site in practically ever hole. I prefer 2in x 2in netting. A cola will grow above it and the stems won't be 2in thick. Bend a branch and those growing off of it, under the net as they grow. When the tip begins to poke up an inch or so thru the next hole, tuck it under the net again. You can begin in the middle and work your way out, or begin from the outside and work your way in. When you get 25% - 30% of your netting filled, begin 12/12. Assuming a 2-3x's strech, that comes to 50% - 90% of your net filled after the stretch is over. Once you learn your strains growth (Indica, Sativa,Hydrid) and dial it in, those original % numbers will change. You want an even, as possible, canopy of buds/colas growing. After the 2-3 week stretch from beginning 12/12, you want to cut ALL branches off the MAIN STEM that do not have a budsite in the netting above. These will become a waste of energy for the plant to provide for since they wont receive any lighting from above. Eventually it will die off anyway, and dead plant matter is an invite to some pests and disease. Scrog's are good too b/c you can keep the lights close with an even canopy. I get my 400W Horti HPS 6 inches from my tops.*


----------



## coupe (Aug 4, 2010)

thnx Flo Grow for your help . I will get some pics here soon so you can have a good purve on the ladys


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 4, 2010)

coupe said:


> Hi all sorry for jumpn in like this but im new to this and i have a question for all you scrog gurus...i have a tent 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m , 600 hps , 1 whitewidow & a #1 skunk around 35cm into veg , now my problem is when should i flower these babys ?& what height should i put my screen ? obviously i would like a full tent when harvest can i do this with just 2 plants ?.....any help would be much appretiated


 hello mate, wellcome to riu!  2 plants are just about enough to fill 1.2x1.2 screen. u gotta flower them when the screen is about 80% filled. screen should be puted about 25-30 cm above the pots. have u trained ur plants? it can help much when u install the screen. happy growin and GL!
Cheetah


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is one way of scroggin,,,,

all depends on strain you choose


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 4, 2010)

some nice example from mr. bloomer


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree with boomer. I have tested and showed it several times, as long as you have a strain with a regular or above flower stretch, you can put barely rooted clones in that dont even touch the screen and have it completely filled out by the flower stretch or even overfilled if you're not careful. The link of long veg being associated with scrogs is just 1 way of doing it.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

]Piss & Blue Kush Day 61 of 12/12
Rm Temp 80F
CO2 ppm 1500
RH 50%
PH 5.5-6.3
PPMs 350-700
Res Temp 67-71F





















Some Blue Kush Bud Porn























































The Piss Bud Porn
















































































And as promised, Here's the ghetto flower room I built to flower my males,










The Kolossus Male





The Madonna clone for sexing/breeding





And the Killing Kush





Just for refrence, I did almost no upkeep on the ghetto room. I never ph'ed or checked ppms. I just put them in there, checked on them every 3-4 days, collected pollen twice, and refilled the res once. So for no maintenance in a hydro setup, I think they are doing pretty well..


----------



## coupe (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Mr Cheetah , Bloomer and Integra thnx for the help .. I better get in tranning


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 4, 2010)

integra, ur my idol


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 5, 2010)

coupe said:


> Hi Mr Cheetah , Bloomer and Integra thnx for the help .. I better get in tranning


yer' welcome


----------



## coupe (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi all here r some pics skunk on left and whitewidow on right....they aint lookn the greatest today


----------



## coupe (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 5, 2010)

omg delete ur post man i can see ur name, so the dea too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 5, 2010)

they look a bit heat stressed to me btw. whats ur temps?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 6, 2010)

hello??? all cool?


----------



## coupe (Aug 6, 2010)

yeah thanx Mr cheetah i told u i was new to this ...lol....and with the temps my fan wasnt pluged in for some reason


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 6, 2010)

well plug the bastard in


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's my harvest pics. Just finished an figured I'd share. Took 7 hours for 3 people to trim. The buds are the most dense I've ever grown. Solid as rocks. I ended up with almost a full 13gal garbage bag full of leaf trim and I am cutting down all of the lower growth in a few days and will make more hash with it and the leaf trim. From past experiance it looks to be around the same amount of herb(roughly a pound) and I should get about 2.5oz of hash from all the trim and popcorn buds. Keep in mind this is only the Piss harvest(half the room). The Blue Kush will be harvested in about 4 weeks.


----------



## iscrog4food (Aug 9, 2010)

GreenBully said:


> brand new ruger sr9c 9mm 19..got the all black full size on da way..nice piece...and a saiga .223 tapco colapsable tactical stock and grip


Ill take my saiga 12 gauge w/ drum thanks! Nice pieces though, i always wanted a .223 but i just worry about colateral damage if you have to use it indoors.


----------



## iscrog4food (Aug 9, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Here's my harvest pics. Just finished an figured I'd share. Took 7 hours for 3 people to trim. The buds are the most dense I've ever grown. Solid as rocks. I ended up with almost a full 13gal garbage bag full of leaf trim and I am cutting down all of the lower growth in a few days and will make more hash with it and the leaf trim. From past experiance it looks to be around the same amount of herb(roughly a pound) and I should get about 2.5oz of hash from all the trim and popcorn buds. Keep in mind this is only the Piss harvest(half the room). The Blue Kush will be harvested in about 4 weeks
> 
> well done good sir well done


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn IT21

Nice. Very nice.


bb57


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah, ur da man! congratulations on the harvest.


----------



## conepuller2299 (Aug 10, 2010)

holy fuck guys, holy fuck.....
i just spent nearly 2 hours reading threw this entire thread and i am 100% convinced

i will be starting my grow soon and i rekon SCROG is the way to go, i dont really want to hijack this thread so ill make a new one about it, will basically just be asking questions about scrog
and you guys seem to know your shit so PLEASE check out my thread and let me know sum shit

i just posted my thread and it is pready long, but i am SOOOO keen to get into scrog, so if u guys could check it out and have a read and help me out, that would be FANTASTIC

heres the link - https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/356520-scrog.html#post4497745


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 10, 2010)

conepuller2299 said:


> holy fuck guys, holy fuck.....
> i just spent nearly 2 hours reading threw this entire thread and i am 100% convinced
> 
> i will be starting my grow soon and i rekon SCROG is the way to go, i dont really want to hijack this thread so ill make a new one about it, will basically just be asking questions about scrog
> ...


 Thats the reason I made this thread, so you could come in and get the opinions and advice of every scroger the frequents this thread. Feel free to ask any questions you'd like, it can only help you and others.


----------



## conepuller2299 (Aug 11, 2010)

well my main question is, how do i begin the scrog, im going to be using a 42cm X 36cm screen with one plant.
would i start it in a corner and make it go diagonally across?

or what i was htinking is more, start it in the middle and top it so theres like 2 or 3 nodes, so like 4 or 6 branches and make one go out in each direction?!?!


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't scrog the right side?


4 more cooler to go. 2 scrog stations up. 1 running. 2 more girls in scrog on friday.

Not sure what to do with them bushy girls on the right though,,,,

sog, fim, lst? 

oh the options,,,,,

bb57^
madds^

ftp


----------



## BooMeR242 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> I don't scrog the right side?
> 
> 
> 4 more cooler to go. 2 scrog stations up. 1 running. 2 more girls in scrog on friday.
> ...


booted!  haha jk man itll be interesting to see the diff results tho


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2010)

Side by sides with different techs are always nice to see.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 11, 2010)

ok ppl heres the update  i really love them ladies


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> ok ppl heres the update  i really love them ladies


 Sweet ass roof scrog. Its really starting to fill out nicely.


----------



## amnbannert (Aug 12, 2010)

What do yall think about growin LST in addition to SCROG? I plan on a two month veg while I LST and then let scrog do its work while flowering. looking at 20 gallon pot for each plant all organic.got lots of room/rooms so i want to utilize itwant to process one pound a month with 6 flowering plants cycling 2 plants every month. And 12 veg that will be cycled through the same way. Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2010)

amnbannert said:


> What do yall think about growin LST in addition to SCROG? I plan on a two month veg while I LST and then let scrog do its work while flowering. looking at 20 gallon pot for each plant all organic.got lots of room/rooms so i want to utilize itwant to process one pound a month with 6 flowering plants cycling 2 plants every month. And 12 veg that will be cycled through the same way. Comments? Suggestions?


Sounds like a plan of attack. I do basically the same thing as far as perpetual, but I do very short veg times and use the flower stretch to fill out the screen. So no taining of any kind before flower for me. I have done it in the past with good results though. If you look in the begenning of my journal, you can see where I trained my white widow clones with tying before putting them in flower and it worked out very well.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I will be joining your club soon bro. subd


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 13, 2010)

Go build your screen and get some pics up. Now! jk, I hope you have as good of luck with it as I have, I dont know if I'd want to grow any other way.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Go build your screen and get some pics up. Now! jk, I hope you have as good of luck with it as I have, I dont know if I'd want to grow any other way.


This will be my first time running hydro and first time doing scrog. Im reading reading and reading some more. For my first run I think I'll do a dwc vert scrog in one corner of my room. I already have the complete FF line just lying around and might go with that to save money unless someone ells has a formula that works good. I searched your journal for about an hr and didnt find your nute line-up..... I know its there but cant find it!!!! 
any who, I'm very excited about my new ventures into hydro and scrog and vertical growing to boot and I'm sure this thread is going to help allot. 
Thanks in advance to everyone that helps me out. 
Oh and this is my room I just harvested in soil.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 13, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> This will be my first time running hydro and first time doing scrog. Im reading reading and reading some more. For my first run I think I'll do a dwc vert scrog in one corner of my room. I already have the complete FF line just lying around and might go with that to save money unless someone ells has a formula that works good. I searched your journal for about an hr and didnt find your nute line-up..... I know its there but cant find it!!!!
> any who, I'm very excited about my new ventures into hydro and scrog and vertical growing to boot and I'm sure this thread is going to help allot.
> Thanks in advance to everyone that helps me out.
> Oh and this is my room I just harvested in soil.


I use the full Technaflora line up(BC Boost, BC Bloom, Thrive Alive Red, Awesome Blossom, Magical, and Sugar Daddy) Ialso started using Humboldt SnowStorm Ultra and Gravity.. If you want to try this lineup(works much better in hydro than FF) let me know and I'll give you my custom recipe. I've seen pleanty of people do good grows with FF, but my experience with it in hydro was terrible. Smelled bad, plants always seemed in poor health, and they settled out to the bottom and burned the roots and that was with a pump circulating them.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> I use the full Technaflora line up(BC Boost, BC Bloom, Thrive Alive Red, Awesome Blossom, Magical, and Sugar Daddy) Ialso started using Humboldt SnowStorm Ultra and Gravity.. If you want to try this lineup(works much better in hydro than FF) let me know and I'll give you my custom recipe. I've seen pleanty of people do good grows with FF, but my experience with it in hydro was terrible. Smelled bad, plants always seemed in poor health, and they settled out to the bottom and burned the roots and that was with a pump circulating them.


Yeh the FF are leftovers from about a year ago and I wont use them anymore, just thought Id ask.
I would love your recipe!!! I cant wait to have my organic next to some hydro.


----------



## onomado (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey all, relatively new to hydro and to growing at all, but my first harvest in an E&G system netted me 1lb, 10oz from my 8 plants consisting of 3 trainwreck, 1 casey jones, 1 blue dream, 1 maui, 1 durga mata, and one ak48. I was very happy, and used a combination of staking, tying, and supercropping. I am now ready to give the scrog method a shot, but with my ebb and grow buckets, would it be best for me to make individual screens for each of the buckets, or maybe make rows of screen to go down a line of say, 5 buckets per row? I am not using a table, so I cant elevate off the floor really. I also want to know if I have pre-flowers showing (about 2 weeks into flower) if I can still trellis these girls in and use the stretch from flowering to fill the screen? I have an empty veg room now (had to sterilize it after a nasty spder mite infest) and ive got a bunch of clones from the strains I ran that are finishing up rooting now, and will be ready to veg in the system in abt a week. I typically do short veg times and move them to bloom after 3 weeks. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok,

The Next Phase.


bb57^



ftp

schlepping with the fishes


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2010)

onomado said:


> I also want to know if I have pre-flowers showing (about 2 weeks into flower) if I can still trellis these girls in and use the stretch from flowering to fill the screen?


Yeh I think integra does little to no veg time and trains all the stretching from flower so I guess you should be OK. I dont think you should do any toping or suppercroping though now that your 2 weeks in. Just mho...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Ok,
> 
> The Next Phase.
> 
> ...


LOL what is that your working on???


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 14, 2010)

All the way to the bank.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok, 

Here they are. Almost to the end of the lid. 2 weeks into flower.


all the Goldfish are alive and swimming.

bb57


----------



## GPlanter (Aug 15, 2010)

Very usefull is there any book about scrog?


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 15, 2010)

More info here on riu than any books.

Check out scrog posts. Lot of good scroggers in here.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok, 

I'm done. Scrog Station #2 is Done,

Lowering the screen 2" an hour till level.


bb57

Does this put us back in the Scrog Club's good graces?

ftp


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 15, 2010)

Silly basterd. You were never out of them. Them bitches look a little hungry?


----------



## JHCHARGER (Aug 15, 2010)

are you supposed to kinda "weave" your tips in and out of the screen during veg, or do you just put each tip in its own hole and let photosynthesis do its thing and make sure the canopy stays even? i dont see how you could scrog w/o LST or some sort of topping/fim'n? plz correct me where im wrong


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 15, 2010)

JHCHARGER said:


> are you supposed to kinda "weave" your tips in and out of the screen during veg, or do you just put each tip in its own hole and let photosynthesis do its thing and make sure the canopy stays even? i dont see how you could scrog w/o LST or some sort of topping/fim'n? plz correct me where im wrong


Some weave, others use the one branch per hole method. I personally use the one branch per hole, no weaving, and use the flower stretch to fill out the screen. No veg time in it. I also do nothing but canopy control, no fim,, topping, or supercropping. It has worked pretty good for me so far, check the link in my sig if you'd like to see.


----------



## tinyplumber246 (Aug 15, 2010)

GREAT pics! I was hoping you had any info on screen size? I'm currently set up with a 1" screen and was wondering if that is too small of an opening! This is my first SCROG, so any info would be GREAT!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 15, 2010)

2 inch screen is better imo


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 16, 2010)

Crap I'm tired of busting that nad.

Fish are still alive and swimming.

mvf is p/o again, never fricking happy and it's getting thin round here,,,,,



I'm finished. Couple of weeks and I start the C02.

Weave em in, more bud sites.

Livestock fence from lowes.


bb57^
mvf_


ftp


----------



## wheeelman (Aug 16, 2010)

Soon I will join the SCROG CLUB!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 17, 2010)

tinyplumber246 said:


> GREAT pics! I was hoping you had any info on screen size? I'm currently set up with a 1" screen and was wondering if that is too small of an opening! This is my first SCROG, so any info would be GREAT!


 A little bigger is better. I use 2"x3". Got it at home depot in the garden fencing outside. 


wheeelman said:


> Soon I will join the SCROG CLUB!!!


 Cool, get some pics up once you get it all setup.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Integra21,

My pics are coming out better and better. Thanks to you.

Check out the Aquaponics thread. I'm adding Raptors.

I'll post 1 pic here.

tomorrow they will both be up and lower


bb57


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool, I'll check it out when I get back home.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 18, 2010)

just feeded my ladies with the usual fish mix and added some bat shit on the surface of the soil. hope they will love it


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> just feeded my ladies with the usual fish mix and added some bat shit on the surface of the soil. hope they will love it


Now you've done it, done gone and went batfish crazy,,,,,,,,,

And they say we're nucking futts for using Goldfish.

Hey, Mr. Cheetah, just razzing a lil'. Them gals lookin real purdy.

bb57


----------



## coupe (Aug 19, 2010)

pics not great but here is an update of me ladies


----------



## BlueFossil (Aug 19, 2010)

WOw this thread has really impressed me. I have heard of scrog for a while and have been reading but this thread shows it's real beauty. 

Integra I love your setup you pull some really nice buds out of there.

I have just recently started growing myself. I am in the first week of flower. i just added my screen the day after I put them into flower and it is really starting to fill out nice. I am hoping to get a nice yield from these girls. Right now I am running 4 different strains (white widow, afghan kush, burmese kush, and iranian g13). Please enjoy the pics. Keep in mind these are about a week old right when I put the screen on them. My light is out now so I will have to take new ones tomorrow. 


~Peace


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 20, 2010)

coupe said:


> pics not great but here is an update of me ladies


 Girls are looking bushy as hell, do you keep them under the screen on purpose or are they just not tall enough to grow through it? Keep up the good work and keep the pics coming as they progress. Thanks for the post.


BlueFossil said:


> WOw this thread has really impressed me. I have heard of scrog for a while and have been reading but this thread shows it's real beauty.
> 
> Integra I love your setup you pull some really nice buds out of there.
> 
> ...


Looks like you got it set up pretty nice. If you add about a 2ft tall border/wall around the screen with mylar or something highly reflective over it, that will really help your outer buds get nice and big since the reflected light will hit the side of the bud that gets no direct light. And for flushing purposes in soil it is a good idea to find a way to elevate your pots off of the floor so you can just pour water through and have a bucket or tub underneath them to catch it all since you cannot remove the plants from the screen for the final flush. If you can't do that this round, let me know and I can tell you what I did to get around it on my first run. With all that being said though, the grow looks like it's going to be a nice one. What size is your light? And keep us updated with fresh pics when you get them, I love seing how others Scrog's turn out.


----------



## BlueFossil (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah I am probably going just going to try to get by without having the pots elevated this time around. So your tip would come in handy. I had seen in other threads ppl elevating, but I sort of threw that room together really quick. 

A month ago I had no plants. I had been wanting to grow, but I didn't want to spend the money on the room. A friend found a good deal for me to get 4 - 4 week old clones from a caregiver for 100 bucks so I went ahead and picked em up. So then I had 4 plants with no room to grow them in. So I improvised the first couple nights then went ahead and spent the money to get the room up. 

I will keep in mind about your border idea. Maybe I can work something up soon, but I don't know. Maybe I could push the whole scrog back into the corner of the room and then put a border up on two sides. Cause I could see the outside bud sites only getting light form the inside and have a shadow on the outside so I know that would probably help tremendously. 

Right now I am running a 400 watt hps, but soon it will be replaced with a 1000 watt digital ballast. Probably about 2 weeks till that arrives. I was gonna take pics today but we have been really busy so it will probably have to wait a couple days. I myself am real excited to see how this scrog works out. If it turns out anything like what I have seen in this thread I will be one happy person. One thing that I love about my grow is it is 100% legal.  I love being a mmj patient!!! It makes life a lot easier.


----------



## coupe (Aug 20, 2010)

i just keep moving the branches outward away from center .....i was under the impresion this was the norm..should i be doin somethin else please help


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats what I do to. But I have known a couple of guys that have weaved it in.


----------



## mlad (Aug 21, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> If you can't do that this round, let me know and I can tell you what I did to get around it on my first run.


I'm interested to hear this, please. I've considered SCROGing my next grow but the flushing mechanics are something I have not thought about.


----------



## djrocketodd (Aug 22, 2010)

I am planning on doing a aeroponic grow with scrog I have read through most of the thread but probably missed some info while looking at the beautiful ladies!!! 

what kind of height above the screen do you need average? would 2 feet be enough? 
I noticed alot of you guys have 2 rooms, one for grow on for flower, it might be a dumb question but if your plants are all woven in the screen during veg how do they get moved without hurting them? 
what kind of square footage can you fill up with one plant? IE how far away should i space them? (1x1, 2x2 3x3 foot)

I realize some of the questions depend on what strain, lights, etc, but just as a ball park...


----------



## spesh123 (Aug 22, 2010)

nice just remember how much it still grows when flowering


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 22, 2010)

djrocketodd said:


> I am planning on doing a aeroponic grow with scrog I have read through most of the thread but probably missed some info while looking at the beautiful ladies!!!
> 
> what kind of height above the screen do you need average? would 2 feet be enough?
> I noticed alot of you guys have 2 rooms, one for grow on for flower, it might be a dumb question but if your plants are all woven in the screen during veg how do they get moved without hurting them?
> ...


 Average height for the screen to be above your girls is about 8"-12". I keep mine at the 8" mark. I also dont put my girls into the screen until flower time. And then I use the flower stretch to fill the screen out. Depending on how long you veg them and what the strain charactoristics are you can do just about any number of plants. I have seen a single plant fill out an entire screen, but thats a long veg time to pull that off. I prefer to use 3-6 small clones 6-18" to fill out my 3'x4' screen. The larger the clone, the smaller the numers of them. I just put 6 6"-8" clones into flower yesterday. They should fill out their 3'x4' screen pretty well, but this is just a guess because I have never flowered the strain. But it has worked for me every other time, so Im not too worried. If you want to see how this has worked for me, just click the link in my sig. It has all of my grows in it. The newest best ones are towads the end.


----------



## tony42086 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Integra this was a very informative post. Those plants are bad ass! So I just did my first grow and I managed to get through it without a lot of headaches. After reading this post I have made a decision to SCROG from here on out. I want to emulate your setup down to the smallest detail. Unfortunately from your pics it looks like a science fiction laboratory. I can't really tell wtf you got going on. What are your flowering and vegetative rooms comprised of? Do you have a link to another post of your flowering/veg setups or would you mind breaking them down in detail for me? Definitely +rep for this! Thanks.


----------



## coupe (Aug 22, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Thats what I do to. But I have known a couple of guys that have weaved it in.


should i be more methodical about it ..? i just kind of swoop my hand under the screen to move the branches out..lol...oh and im thinkn of switching them wat u tink


----------



## coupe (Aug 22, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Thats what I do to. But I have known a couple of guys that have weaved it in.


oh 1 more thing should i let them grow over the screen more so when i move them there still above the screen an inch or 2 ?
sorry about all the questions


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 23, 2010)

tony42086 said:


> Hey Integra this was a very informative post. Those plants are bad ass! So I just did my first grow and I managed to get through it without a lot of headaches. After reading this post I have made a decision to SCROG from here on out. I want to emulate your setup down to the smallest detail. Unfortunately from your pics it looks like a science fiction laboratory. I can't really tell wtf you got going on. What are your flowering and vegetative rooms comprised of? Do you have a link to another post of your flowering/veg setups or would you mind breaking them down in detail for me? Definitely +rep for this! Thanks.


 OK. Ill do the flower room first. I run two 600w Ushio OptiRed bulbs ins SuperSun II reflectors off of a Lumatek Dual 600w 240v dimable ballast. They are air cooled by a 6" CanFan. They are mounted 18"(from glass to screen)above my Scrog screen. The screen measures 3'x8'. It is made out of 1/2" pvc, 2"x3" garden fencing(From Home Depot), and white 8" zip ties. It is suspended above the floor by strings. 8" below that is my custom shallow dwc tubs. They are tubs that are about 3ft wide, about 14in deep, and 6" tall. I recommend larger tubs if you have the height to accommodate them. Each tub(I use 2) has eight 5.5" air discs running of 2 General Hydroponics Dual Diaphragm air pumps. There is no such ting as too much air, and the more you can get in there the better. Each res holds about 5 gal of nutrients. For nutrients, I use Technaflora's full lineup(BC Boost, BC Grow, BC Bloom, Thrive Alive Red, Awesome Blossom, Magical, and Sugar Daddy) with a custom recipe I have come up with. I also tried using Humbold County's SnowStorm Ultra and Gravity on the curren run and am unsure if it made a difference yet. If you get the same nutes and want my recipe, let me know, Id be happy to share. There are also two 8" oscillating fans on the girls on a timer for 15min on 45min off. For the veg I use three 2.5 gallon smaller tubs that are about the size of 2 shoe boxes put together. Each tub holds eight plants in 3.5" heavy duty netpots that the clones stay in for their entire lives. Each tub also has two 5.5" air discs in the bottom. The 3 tubs share a single GH Dual Diaphragm air pump. I use a different lght above each tub, a 100w 5700K CFL in a batwing reflector, a 100w MH Secutity light(From Home Depot), and two 42w cfls in a reflector that I made out of cardboard and mylar. The 100w mh has the fastest growth out of the 3. The mothers are on a shelf above that. Each one is in a 2gal bucket with a 5.5" air disc in the bottom and all 6 mothers share a GH Dual Diaphragm air pump. I have a 400w mh air cooled above them Here are a few pics to help visualize...

The Flower Room






























The Veg










Keep in mind these pics are about half a year old and they dont show everything, but I dont have up to date pics of it all. I hope this helps, and any other questions, feel free to ask. Heres a more recent flower room pic..












coupe said:


> should i be more methodical about it ..? i just kind of swoop my hand under the screen to move the branches out..lol...oh and im thinkn of switching them wat u tink





coupe said:


> oh 1 more thing should i let them grow over the screen more so when i move them there still above the screen an inch or 2 ?
> sorry about all the questions


 Not a problem. You dont want the entire plant under the screen. You want about 2" of every branch tip above the screen filling as many holes as possible during the stretch and about 6-10" above it when the stretch is done. The main goal is to get as many holes as possible filled in the screen and have them spaced as evenly as possible. If you can pull this off, you wont be dissapointed by the results(assuming you already know how to grow healthy plants) Hope this helps, anything else, feel free to ask.


----------



## tony42086 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey thanks a bunch integra! Ummm....here's a noob question: What does dwc mean? Also, do you mind explaining your reservoir setup some more? From the pics my guess is the plants stay in the net cups seated through the top hanging the roots into the nutrient solution at all times. Is this correct? Also, what's the circumference of those net cups your using? What substrate do you use in those cups? Grow rocks, clay pellets, etc, etc. What's your preference on the substrate you start your clones in, ie rockwool cubes, cocoa, etc, etc? Also, how goes the odor control with your setup? I really appreciate the info. +rep


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 24, 2010)

tony42086 said:


> Hey thanks a bunch integra! Ummm....here's a noob question: What does dwc mean? Also, do you mind explaining your reservoir setup some more? From the pics my guess is the plants stay in the net cups seated through the top hanging the roots into the nutrient solution at all times. Is this correct? Also, what's the circumference of those net cups your using? What substrate do you use in those cups? Grow rocks, clay pellets, etc, etc. What's your preference on the substrate you start your clones in, ie rockwool cubes, cocoa, etc, etc? Also, how goes the odor control with your setup? I really appreciate the info. +rep


 DWC stands for deep water culture and its the simplest hydro setup. Basically, I fill my tub 3/4 full. Then place the netpots in the lid, the water is about half way up the net pot. So half the cup and the roots are submerged in water the whole time.The net pots are the 3.5 inch heavy duty and I use little neoprene discs that fit in the top to put my clones in and they stay in them throughout their entire lives. There really is no medium, just the neoprene and its only about 1/2 an inch thick. My odor gets out of control because of my strains, but not outside the house, just the whole inside reeks.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 25, 2010)

hello fellas, been a while with no updates..... just to remind u that the net size is 2X1 meters 

so the skunk and the lil lsted prozak started makin hair tuffs bout a week ago. no signs of buds on the aks and the papaya.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Aug 26, 2010)

heres a picture of my first grow, 600w, purple kush x trainwreck, and trainwreck:



the screen got raised up slightly as i was out of town and my girlfriend lowered the screen too low. its cool, there was no major breakage had a little splitting happen in one spot but it appears to be patching itself up. taking clones in the next couple days, and switching to flower. heres where it gets interesting. link is in my sig. updated pictures tomorrow, and at least every few days.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking good, I like the setup, reminds me of mine. Never tried to move the screen with them all in it, glad it was easy.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Aug 26, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking good, I like the setup, reminds me of mine. Never tried to move the screen with them all in it, glad it was easy.


ive got some 4' trellis and some horizontal lines of polypropylene twine running every 2", kinda makes it alot easier to pull them in and out to move things, its sorta like having 2x4" holes with a lot of flexibility.... im kind of diggin it. looks like i may have some browning but i think its not a big problem on the roots of the center plant... gonna em with some h202 tonite, have res change tomorrow and will have enzymes and whatnots i dont want to kill in there... the temp of the water has been controlled so well it cant be heat, or light... then again it doesnt look too bad, possibly will clear up from h202, and when i res change tomorrow the cannazyme may help.... any questions, comments, or advice is very welcome in my journal, it is my first grow. and i always make sure to rep =-D


----------



## BlueFossil (Aug 26, 2010)

Alright here is a bit of an update. These pictures were taken at day 9 of 12/12. I already need to take some new pics because they look a lot better than these pictures right now. I am having some problems with nutrient deficiencies for some reason. I have been giving them the technaflora recipe for success following the instructions for flowering. The white widow looks the worst out of all of the plants. But none of them are the dark green color I would like them to be. They do have pre-flowers coming in now.

I ordered my 1000 watt light today along with a wall mount oscillating fan, and some other ventilation supplies. One thing being a 4" inline fan so I can get my little veg cab going, because I have 8 clones ready to be potted. Too bad my supplies won't be here till early next week and starting monday I have class again  

hey integra you never gave that tip out on how to take care of all the water after I flush my plants. They are just sitting on some plastic now so when the time comes I will definitely need to figure something out. I was thinking about going and picking up a wet vac, but that is the only idea I can come of. But anyways here's the pics enjoy.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like they're doing really good. Thanks for the post. Keep em coming.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Aug 26, 2010)

BlueFossil said:


> Alright here is a bit of an update. These pictures were taken at day 9 of 12/12. I already need to take some new pics because they look a lot better than these pictures right now. I am having some problems with nutrient deficiencies for some reason. I have been giving them the technaflora recipe for success following the instructions for flowering. The white widow looks the worst out of all of the plants. But none of them are the dark green color I would like them to be. They do have pre-flowers coming in now.
> 
> I ordered my 1000 watt light today along with a wall mount oscillating fan, and some other ventilation supplies. One thing being a 4" inline fan so I can get my little veg cab going, because I have 8 clones ready to be potted. Too bad my supplies won't be here till early next week and starting monday I have class again
> 
> hey integra you never gave that tip out on how to take care of all the water after I flush my plants. They are just sitting on some plastic now so when the time comes I will definitely need to figure something out. I was thinking about going and picking up a wet vac, but that is the only idea I can come of. But anyways here's the pics enjoy.


if you are having issues moving water get a cheap submersible pump and 50ft of hose, then you will be able to move water without any hassle.


----------



## Pure (Aug 26, 2010)

OK guys,

I'm freakin' perplexed. I've waited and searched but I've not been able to find the answer to a few questions so "uck fit" I'll just ask!
1. Someone asked about 4 pages ago how do you move from your veg room to the flowering if the branches are already trained on the vegging scrog? 
2. Do you scrog from the beginning of the grow or start at a certain period in the grow. I know intergr21 goes directly to flowering but he's using clones. I've noticed that BoomerBloomer57 vegged straight then broke them down into a scrog 2" per hour until they were horizontal. But then again intergr21used a training method in the beginning of his grows. So in this area I'm just lost!!
3. I have noticed that I think it was intergr21 that also in pumping water in the res. I guess so there is no stagnation, but wont a properly sized air pump with a big air diffuser do the same thing? 
4. No one is using LED's why? I've ordered the Illuminator 90W for my veg and flowering. 
5. NO ONE is using Advanced Nutrients! Why is that? I've read over the last week prior to investing in my grow. I even solicited the help of my wife (she's smarter than I am). We both concluded that ADv Nutes were 9 times out of 10 topping her comparison chart and the main point which consistently helped it win was the lack of PH adjustments and PPM monitoring, besides the fact that it ranked pretty high in properly targeting the nutrients for.... well i thought is was better for vegging than flowering, my wife says the flowering nutes are the same *basically *for all brands we researched ( 3 or 4) , it's the supplemental nutes sold separately which probably make more of the difference (if anything). Don't shoot us on this one we are not saying there is no difference but the difference is no t so major that one should make a difference over another. One has more of "A" & "B" and little of "C" while another has "B"&"C" and less of "A".
6. Will I be able to keep my plants in the Hydro pots I'm starting with? They are 2" deep x 3" Wide or 6cmx8cm wide..
7. Can I place the plants directly in the Hydroton balls in the hydro pots or must I place them in another type of support? 
8.Lastly Whats with everyone with a nice grow room having their res elevated?

That's all folks......
Pure


----------



## mrboots (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey, I'm subbed to this thread, but don't think I have ever posted on it, I just wanted to answer a couple of pure's questions. #1 the only way to move between rooms is to have a movable screen. I grow in soil and have an individual screen attached to each pot. If you wanted to move in dwc hydro, you would have to make the res and screen mobile. maybe you could put it on acart or something. That is probably why Integra an Boomer go straight in to flower. #2 I LST an top my plants before the go under the screen, just to get a lot of branching going, but thats just me. #4 I still haven't heard any rave reviews about leds, and some peoples set ups on here are pretty big, doing like boomer's or integra's set up with leds would be impractical and expensive. Like I said, I grow in soil, so I can't answer any hydro questions, but I know that a lot of people think advance nute are overpriced and that the guy who runs the company is a dick. They are a pretty big company and seem a little more corporate than some of the other nute companys (they sponsor Weeds on showtime). I think thats why a lot of people don't like them. They might make a great product though, I have no idea. Let us know how it turns out. And post more. How have you been on here for 2 years with 5 posts?
I'm sure one of these other guys can answer some hydro questions.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 27, 2010)

Pure said:


> OK guys,
> 
> I'm freakin' perplexed. I've waited and searched but I've not been able to find the answer to a few questions so "uck fit" I'll just ask!
> 1. Someone asked about 4 pages ago how do you move from your veg room to the flowering if the branches are already trained on the vegging scrog?
> ...


 Ok, you are right, I dont put them under the screen until the first day of flower and use the flower stretch to fill it out. Changing screens for veg and flower would be a dificult thing to do. You would be much better off training them into the screen they will be flowering into or do it like I do. 

As far as the pump, I only used it when I tried organic in the begenning, but havent used it since I switched back to chemical nutrients and no pump works very well for me.

I think people stay away from AN products more because of their prices, not anything to do at all with the actual product. I personally love Technafloras nutrients.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, sorry for the delay in an update, been super busy the last few weeks. Got the Piss all jarred and weighed, and lets say it was more than disappointing. For it staying in such great health throughout the grow and being the densest nugs I have grown, it came in lighter than my last round. To top all of that off, the finished buds are lacking on potency on an unexpected level. I never thought something so frosty could be so weak. But enough with the complaining.

Piss from 65 days of 12/12
Total Weight: 14oz 6g
Aroma: A very nice mix of oranges, citris, and musk. Has a little bite that almost burns your nose a little.
Taste: Getting closer to the small, definetly citris undertones, but needs more curing.
High: A weak but balanced high/stone, my guess is 10-12%thc
















And the Blue Kush is coming down this weekend. I already dehydrated a sample of that and that was as strong as the Blue Kush I have had jarring for 6 months. So Im pretty stoked about this chop. The Dehydrator always kills some potency(10-20%) and the fact that it was just as strong leads me to believe this run will be even stronger than the previous run, this may be due to the SnowStorm Ultra. I am glad its coming down to, I forgot how much the smell on this gorl get out of control towards the end of flower. 2 Cap1 ozone generators in the garage dont even make a dent in the smell. So here they are.

Blue Kush day 75 of 12/12
CO2 ppm: 1500
Rm Temp: 80F
RH: 45-55%
PH: 5.7-6.1
PPM's: 550-600
Res Temp: 67-70F


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 29, 2010)

looks amazing dude!


----------



## Pure (Aug 29, 2010)

Kudos Mate!! Good Job!! I can only wish the Goddess Mary Jane grace me with a yield as copious as yours....


----------



## mrboots (Aug 29, 2010)

That kush looks nice!


----------



## tony42086 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Integra, quick question, actually a couple: What's your opinion of SCROG from clone to veg to flower? Is it a better method to SCROG during flowering or is it just for ease, ie not having to remove your plants from one room to another? The reason I ask is i put my clones in the screen and they are in the veg phase. Also, can you give a daily breakdown of the process of positioning the tips? Maybe with some pics? From what I can grasp from your thread, the tallest tip starts in one hole and is moved daily until the under branches catch up. Then they are moved to holes. Is this correct? How about prunning the fan leaves that aren't what you would call tips (sorry don't know the correct term here)? Do these get pulled through the screen too or chopped? I know that more leaf mass makes photosynthesis easier here, but it seems like you would chop these rather than pull them through.


----------



## tony42086 (Aug 29, 2010)

Also, do you let the whole plant grow into the screen b4 u start moving things around?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 29, 2010)

i personally let the plant grow a few inches up the net and then i move the branch in the next square. it can take some time to fill the whole screen.


----------



## coupe (Sep 2, 2010)

well i was gonna show u some pics but for some reason i cant upload them
i will try later...im switching to 12/12 so todays pics r the last day of veg


----------



## coupe (Sep 2, 2010)

well that is just wierd ! it worked but it told me it didnt...lol


----------



## WolfScott (Sep 2, 2010)

anyone have any experience scrogging Full Moon?? I'm working on my first Sativa Full Moon scrog now! I've done several Indica but this is my first Sativa strain.


----------



## tony42086 (Sep 3, 2010)

So integra your setup has inspired me to SCROG. I'm using parts from my old setups so I'm still in the minor leagues. I've got a 2'x3' screen, ebb and flow system, 3 circular air stones, and a 250Watt MH/HPS conversion lamp. I want to see how this setup works b4 I step up to the big leagues lol. If this goes smooth, I'll have a bigger area and I'm going to mimic your setup down to the smallest detail. Also, I've been using General Hydroponics nutrients and I'm just about out. I'm going to have to go to my local hydro shop to re-up. I will be using the BC nutrient line instead. I would like to know the ratios you personally use for your setups. I'm growing a sativa based Jock Horror in case that matters. Oh yeah, one more thing, since I've got a sativa based strain, I've noticed from my last grow they still grow like a MF when they first start flowering (the stretch I guess it's called). Do you have a recommendation of how full my screen should be b4 I flower? I'm thinking like 60-70% since this dirty little whore spread all over the place during my last grow. I was really surprised on how much they take off in flowering. Any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 3, 2010)

tony42086 said:


> So integra your setup has inspired me to SCROG. I'm using parts from my old setups so I'm still in the minor leagues. I've got a 2'x3' screen, ebb and flow system, 3 circular air stones, and a 250Watt MH/HPS conversion lamp. I want to see how this setup works b4 I step up to the big leagues lol. If this goes smooth, I'll have a bigger area and I'm going to mimic your setup down to the smallest detail. Also, I've been using General Hydroponics nutrients and I'm just about out. I'm going to have to go to my local hydro shop to re-up. I will be using the BC nutrient line instead. I would like to know the ratios you personally use for your setups. I'm growing a sativa based Jock Horror in case that matters. Oh yeah, one more thing, since I've got a sativa based strain, I've noticed from my last grow they still grow like a MF when they first start flowering (the stretch I guess it's called). Do you have a recommendation of how full my screen should be b4 I flower? I'm thinking like 60-70% since this dirty little whore spread all over the place during my last grow. I was really surprised on how much they take off in flowering.  Any suggestions? Thanks!!


 Looks good on the mini-setup. Ill start off with my nutrient soup.

***Flower 5gal formula***
BC Boost 1tblsp(15ml)
BC Bloom 1tblsp(15ml)
Thrive Alive Red 1/2tsp(2.5ml)
Awesome Blossom 1tsp(5ml)
Magical 1tsp(5ml)
Sugar Daddy 2tblsp(30ml)
SnowStorm Ultra 1tsp(5ml)
Starting Week 5-6, stop at week 8-9 and flush for a week.
Gravity 1tsp(5ml)
I flush with 1tblsp(15ml) of Clearex in 5gal of ro water(10ppm or less) for 12 hours and then switch to strain ro water for 5-7 days

***Veg 5gal Formula***
BC Boost 2tblsp(30ml)
BC Grow 1tblsp(15ml)
Thrive Alive Red 1tsp(5ml)
Magical 1tblsp(15ml)
Sugar Daddy 1tblsp(15ml)

As for the screen fill, you have to experiment around a little to see whats best for your strain based on stretch. If you have a strain(like a Sativa) that stretches a lot, you should only need a very small portion of that screen filled. Something along the way of 5-20%. I personally use the flower stretch to fill out the entire screen. On my last run, I used 5 Blue Kush clones, about 6-10" tall, 3 10" ones and 2 6" ones. They are a fairly stretchy hybrid and almost over filled my 3'x4'screen. I would say keep a close eye on the girls you have under the screen now and if they're not in flower yet, flip the lights. Even if those are indica, they should have no problem filling that screen out. Hope this helps, and any other questions feel free to ask. I'll be posting my Blue Kush harvest update in a few days, so you'll have a better idea how that turned out in a little. Im hoping to beat my last run, but it's going to be real close.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm a few weeks into my second grow and I was wondering about topping or fimming. The plants are on their 5th set of leaves and are between 4 and 8 inches. I was wondering if I should be topping them before they reach the screen or after they break through. Thanks.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 4, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a few weeks into my second grow and I was wondering about topping or fimming. The plants are on their 5th set of leaves and are between 4 and 8 inches. I was wondering if I should be topping them before they reach the screen or after they break through. Thanks.


 With a scrog, toping is generally completely unnecassary. As soon as the first tip of the plant pokes through the screen a little, just make sure to put it back under the screen and let a side branch or two stick up higher than it. This will cause a hormone shift that will make side branch growth take off, which is the same effect as topping, but without losing a perfectly good budsite. Once the top isnt the tallest branch anymore, you will notice that explosive growth kick into gearr in less than a week and is far less stressful to the plant than topping.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 4, 2010)

Will I not yield more if I fim or top and then scrog though?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 4, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> Will I not yield more if I fim or top and then scrog though?


 No, the only reason peolple top and FIM is to cause the same hormone shit that getting the plant in the screen causes. So topping can only garuntee a smaller yied because you will be loosing a good bud site from each plant. There is no posative purpose to topping or fim when it comes to scrogs unless you are doing very long veg times without the plant in the screen. Do not top.


----------



## tony42086 (Sep 4, 2010)

So...off goes the MH and in with the HPS. Hey thanks a bunch for the pointers and a million thanks for your master concoction!!!!!! Any guess on how much this might yield? No Co2 and only 250w, but other than that, I'm on the ball with the pH, reservoir changing, etc, etc. Would a 1/4 lb be a decent guess here with this setup?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ive never used a 250w before and havent read much up on them, but based on half of my 400w harvest, I'd say that that is entirely possible with the setup.


----------



## BlueFossil (Sep 5, 2010)

Alright all of my equipment came in and I have it installed.

So now I am running a 1000 watt hps over my scrog that is hooked to the exhaust system which is also blowing out through a carbon scrubber. I am so surprised at how well the carbon scrubber is working. Outside of my grow room there is zero smell. It is nice to be able to have people over to my house again.

I am now a little over 3 weeks into flower and things are starting to look good. I am starting to see trichs on a lot of the flowers.

I am having some kind of nutrient or soil problem though. A lot of my leaves are looking like shit. Temps in the room range from 70 at night to about a high of 82 during the day. I have been using the recipe for success kit in ocean forest soil. I wasn't feeding much b/c I first thought this looked like nutrient burn, but my friend said I mgiht be starving my plants. So now I am just going to give nutes once a week which would be every other watering. 

I also have my veg cab up and running, or at least the bottom half. I still need a light for the cloning section. But I have the ventilation running for it and the temps are staying down low about 75F. Right now I am only using CFLs in the veg cabinet.

Please look to the pics below. Some of them turned out pretty nice. Any help on my plant problems would be appreciated.

Peace


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks to me like too fast of an increase in nutrients. I would recommend trying my mix from the post above, but give them a couple of waterings first. Other than that, it looks like they are off to a good start. As long as the problem gets fixed looks like a great harvest coming your way.


----------



## BlueFossil (Sep 7, 2010)

WEll yesterday I fed them again because it has been a week since i fed last. I went ahead and did half strength nutes again and they look worse this morning. I think I am done with the recipe for success kit that I received. Some of the bottles weren't completely full when I got them and I thought this was just the way they came. But I am starting to think that some nutrient had leaked out and maybe offset the amount of nutes per ml of fluid. 

I have the three fox farm nutes so I am gonna try those here in a bit. I am gonna give the plants a good flush for the next couple of waterings then start with the foxfarm nutes. Any advice on how much I should be feeding my plants with the fox farm.


----------



## mrboots (Sep 7, 2010)

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

That's fox farm's feeding schedual. I would start with half the dose they recomend and go from there.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Madonna(day 1 & Hericules(day 3)
Rm Temp 80F
RH 45%
CO2 ppm 1500
PH 5.7-6.1
PPM's 250-350
Res Temp 69-72F






























Despite a small nutrient burn during the first week, the Madonna's are doing great. I am hoping they will stretch a little bit more and fill out the screen a little better, but if not I know to just veg them for another 5-7 days. I have never had a strain eat so lightly. I just saw my first real drop in ppm's today. They went from 300 to 140 over night. Previously, they would go from 300 to 240 overnight. The Hericules went in smoothly and seems to be doing fine, I also hope they are a little more stretchy than the Madonnas if they are going to fill out my screen, but only time will tell. If there are an questions or comments, feel free to post them. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 8, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Madonna(day 1 & Hericules(day 3)
> Rm Temp 80F
> RH 45%
> CO2 ppm 1500
> ...


This question might have been asked somewhere in this thread, but come on, give me a break...
Integra do you top or super crop any of your scrogs?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Beansly said:


> This question might have been asked somewhere in this thread, but come on, give me a break...
> Integra do you top or super crop any of your scrogs?





Integra21 said:


> With a scrog, toping is generally completely unnecassary. As soon as the first tip of the plant pokes through the screen a little, just make sure to put it back under the screen and let a side branch or two stick up higher than it. This will cause a hormone shift that will make side branch growth take off, which is the same effect as topping, but without losing a perfectly good budsite. Once the top isnt the tallest branch anymore, you will notice that explosive growth kick into gearr in less than a week and is far less stressful to the plant than topping.





Integra21 said:


> No, the only reason peolple top and FIM is to cause the same hormone shit that getting the plant in the screen causes. So topping can only garuntee a smaller yied because you will be loosing a good bud site from each plant. There is no posative purpose to topping or fim when it comes to scrogs unless you are doing very long veg times without the plant in the screen. Do not top.


Not a problem, these posts are from the previous page. Hope this helps.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 8, 2010)

puff puff passing thru bro.. see u on the other side. hehe


----------



## Beansly (Sep 9, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Not a problem, these posts are from the previous page. Hope this helps.


Thanks integra. So you really see an increased yield as opposed to growing with other techniques such as FIM, LST or other "advanced" techniques (or just growing the plant straight up without topping or other growth manipulation mechanisms for that matter)?


----------



## mrboots (Sep 9, 2010)

Beansly said:


> Thanks integra. So you really see an increased yield as opposed to growing with other techniques such as FIM, LST or other "advanced" techniques (or just growing the plant straight up without topping or other growth manipulation mechanisms for that matter)?


The main advantage to a scrog, imo, is being able to control the size of the plants. I have a scrog in a cabinet that is only 30" tall. Integra's grow room is in some kind of small area under some stairs, if I remember correctly. You can get similar results with lst, but I think scrog is a better way to do it. Also, scrog avoids alot of wasted space in the canopy. If you look at people's normal grows there is alot of empty room around their main stems, if you look at a good scrog there is nothing but colas, and no wasted space. Hope that helps. 
Beansly, I see your in vegas too, I just saw on the news the feds raided all of the medical dispensaries around town last nite. Hope that doesn't affect you.


----------



## tony42086 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey integra I got a question for ya. So I've been gathering parts here for my new setup and I was wondering: how do you do your cloning? Rooting gel dip then into those foam discs then what? Thanks!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 10, 2010)

tony42086 said:


> Hey integra I got a question for ya. So I've been gathering parts here for my new setup and I was wondering: how do you do your cloning? Rooting gel dip then into those foam discs then what? Thanks!!!


 I made mini versions of my hydro tubs that hold 2 gal of water, 2 5.5" air discs, and 8 of my 3.5" net pots. I just put 1tsp of Clonex solution into the res, take a cutting, dip it in root tech cloning gel(cause I have a ton laying around) and then just put them in a neoprene disc and into the pots. I make sure the water level is high enough in the tub that 1/3-1/2 of the stem is submerged. I haddnt seen anyone else do it, but its DWC cloning. I usuallt have roots in 7-15 days.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 10, 2010)

mrboots said:


> The main advantage to a scrog, imo, is being able to control the size of the plants. I have a scrog in a cabinet that is only 30" tall. Integra's grow room is in some kind of small area under some stairs, if I remember correctly. You can get similar results with lst, but I think scrog is a better way to do it. Also, scrog avoids alot of wasted space in the canopy. If you look at people's normal grows there is alot of empty room around their main stems, if you look at a good scrog there is nothing but colas, and no wasted space. Hope that helps.
> Beansly, I see your in vegas too, I just saw on the news the feds raided all of the medical dispensaries around town last nite. Hope that doesn't affect you.


Thanks for the concern mboots, unfortunately getting a med card in las vegas is harder than in cali. Here, you actually _have to have_ something wrong with you lol. I think the most vague thing they give cards for here is "chronic pain". They dont give cards for psych problems yet or "sleeplessness" lol. Its still a little expensive, but im gonna try anyways. Ive been shot in the leg with a .45 and I truly think I have a mild case of undiagnosed depression/anxiety, and also i really do have trouble sleeping, still not enough here. The way theyre treating CC's here in vegas anyways is scary so Im kinda glad im not on the grid yet. 
Thanks for the scrog info too.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a shot of my little T5 scrog 5 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 12, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Here is a shot of my little T5 scrog 5 weeks into flowering.


 Nice scrog. Those buds look nice and frosty and there pretty big for t5's. Good work man, keep it up.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks bro!! I really appreciate that.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 12, 2010)

def looks bomb for t5s. props to u bro i never see a solid grow with t5s. let us know how the nugs turn out tho


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 12, 2010)

For sure!! I will be cutting most of the tops off in 2-3 weeks but the buds are stacked up like crazy so I am gonna do 2 harvests. Colas in 2-3 weeks and then give the rest of the buds a couple more weeks. Each light has a place and I have found out that a T5 will choke the shit out of a SCROG. I am a scrog guy anyway and love trying to get big yields from my little tent. The screen is 2x3 and I expect 8 oz. +. using just over 300 watts of gentle relatively cool light. The screen is flat and so is the light and I am not setting up turbine motors to cool my tent. It works for me.


----------



## BlueFossil (Sep 12, 2010)

Well my plants are a little over 4 weeks into flowering and I have to say that I'll be satisfied either way with this grow, especially being my first. They seem to be recovering from the nute burn problem. I stopped using my recipe for success kit and flushed really good with water. Now today I just started feeding Fox Farm nutes so I am excited to see how they react to that.

I think my next grow I am going to try 6 plants of all the same kind of weed under the screen and see how that works out. I would like to switch to a DWC under the scrog but I don't think I can afford that for a bit now since I just purchased my 1000 watt light. I also got a duct ran to the outdoors for the intake so my plants are stay at really good temps. 68 at night up to about 80 in the day.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 12, 2010)

What mix were you using with the Technaflora set? And what was your feed schedule like. As you could see from my formula above for it, I use a slightly modified 1gal formula in a 5gal bucket. And even with those low ppms, You should feed, water, and alternate like that.


----------



## BlueFossil (Sep 12, 2010)

I was just following the sheet they gave me and mix according to the flowering directions. I was feeding every other watering and I water twice a week so they were being fed once a week. Every time I gave the plants some nutes it looked like they were getting burned. I am hoping just using the 3 part fox farm mix will fix the problem. I used them on one of my bag seed grows that I did like 3 years ago and never had any kind of problems like I am having now. The plants just looked green and healthy the whole time. It thought I would try the technaflora nutes because I got them for free from one of their booths at a music fest this summer. I am thinking about getting the fox farm solubles to add to what fox farm nutes I do have for my next grow.

Other than the nute burn marks on the plants how do you think they look for 4 weeks into flower? I am hoping to get at least a qp from this. I am sure things wikll go a lot smoother my next run and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 12, 2010)

BlueFossil said:


> I was just following the sheet they gave me and mix according to the flowering directions. I was feeding every other watering and I water twice a week so they were being fed once a week. Every time I gave the plants some nutes it looked like they were getting burned. I am hoping just using the 3 part fox farm mix will fix the problem. I used them on one of my bag seed grows that I did like 3 years ago and never had any kind of problems like I am having now. The plants just looked green and healthy the whole time. It thought I would try the technaflora nutes because I got them for free from one of their booths at a music fest this summer. I am thinking about getting the fox farm solubles to add to what fox farm nutes I do have for my next grow.
> 
> Other than the nute burn marks on the plants how do you think they look for 4 weeks into flower? I am hoping to get at least a qp from this. I am sure things wikll go a lot smoother my next run and I am looking forward to it.


 I have burned plenty of plants myself, all part of figuring out how to read your plants. They should still yield pretty good as long as you fixed the problem. But you will definetly burn your plants like crazy if you were using the mix at the full strength on their mix chart. A general rule of thumb with any nutrient you use 1/3-1/2 the recommended strength and see how your plants respond. It is a lot easier for a plant to recover from a lack of nutrients than a burn. I currently use the same nutrients, but at a little less than 1/5 strength right at 300ppm and am having fantastic results. They really are great nutrients, and the high strenght of them really makes them last a noticable ammount longer.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 14, 2010)

Madonna Day 23 of 12/12(left side)& Hericules Day 9 of 12/12(right side)
Rm Temp: 79F
RH: 40%
co2 ppm:1500
ResTemp: 68-72F
Ph:5.4-6.7
ppm:180-350
ResChange:Every 24hrs.(daily)





Hericules




















Madonna
















































































And here is a final shot of the seed stash


----------



## tony42086 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey looking good integra. Quite the selection of seeds btw. So I finally got the BC nutes on my setup now and I've upgrade my 250 to 400. Everything's looking good so far. I guess I waited too long on when to flower, but oh well. Lesson learned. They have been flowering for 6 days but you can't really tell. I was using general hydroponics nute formula for the transition to bloom for too long(maybe not having the extra bloom ferts. slowed it down, IDK?). Finally changed it out with the BC nutes for flowering. Everything's looks healthy so far. Looks promising. Thanks again for the pointers integra.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I'm trying the scrog method for the first time. I did not top or fim my plants and they are pure indica so they are getting bushy. The screen was placed on them about 1.5 weeks ago and today is 4 weeks since seed. I'm having a few problems manipulating through the scrog as the fan leaves are massive on most of them. I would say 12 inches long or more. And because I upgraded my light the stems are very thick already. The tops are about 6 inches above the screen but I feel like I would have to break them to get them to bend under the screen... Also I'm not sure how full I should let the screen get before I flip them.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 17, 2010)

tony42086 said:


> Hey looking good integra. Quite the selection of seeds btw. So I finally got the BC nutes on my setup now and I've upgrade my 250 to 400. Everything's looking good so far. I guess I waited too long on when to flower, but oh well. Lesson learned. They have been flowering for 6 days but you can't really tell. I was using general hydroponics nute formula for the transition to bloom for too long(maybe not having the extra bloom ferts. slowed it down, IDK?). Finally changed it out with the BC nutes for flowering. Everything's looks healthy so far. Looks promising. Thanks again for the pointers integra.


 Sweet. They look like they are doing good. Glad I could help, hope the harvest is sweet, looks like it could be.


DankBudzzz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm trying the scrog method for the first time. I did not top or fim my plants and they are pure indica so they are getting bushy. The screen was placed on them about 1.5 weeks ago and today is 4 weeks since seed. I'm having a few problems manipulating through the scrog as the fan leaves are massive on most of them. I would say 12 inches long or more. And because I upgraded my light the stems are very thick already. The tops are about 6 inches above the screen but I feel like I would have to break them to get them to bend under the screen... Also I'm not sure how full I should let the screen get before I flip them.


If you can move them without breaking branches, it is better to leave them. But if you can move them it would be better. They should still be soft enough if you havent flowered yet to pull it off. You might have to raise the screen up or something to do so. When my branches get too tall, I grab them from underneat and gently curve them down and to the side and can usually move the most stubborn of branches by taking my time and being careful. Practicing how to do this will help you out a lot later on in future grows. With indica dom plants, usually ahout 50% full will do the trick, but it varies still from strain to strain. The only way to find out how much they'll stretch is to flower them.


----------



## BlueFossil (Sep 21, 2010)

alright another week has gone by and that puts me just a little bit closer to my first harvest.  I am starting to get excited. Next week will probably be my last week of nutes, depending on how they look. I started giving them some molasses at the rate of 1tsp per gallon and the buds have already shown improvement. I also built an aero/bubble cloner a couple days ago, and I plan on getting some clones in it as soon as possible so I have some rooted clones to go under the screen the week after I take down the plants.

I think I am gonna go hydro on my next grow and see how it runs. I don't really have the money for it, but if I don't do it now that is another 3 months or so before I'll be able to. So I would like to do bubbleponics in dwc. It seems the easiest way to go. I believe I am gonna get 2 large totes that can hold about 3 plants a piece. So that'll give me a total of 6 plants under my 4'x5' screen.

Integra- Do you have any problems with your totes over heating. I was thinking of doing coolers as my res, but totes are much cheaper and would rather do that if I don't have to use the coolers. I also want to make sure my totes are not too big as I don't want to have to fill it up with too much water. So I am still kind of brainstorming what exactly I should do. 

But here are some pics of my buds.


----------



## mrboots (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dude I would hit myself in the nuts with a hammer for that seed stash.


----------



## Pure (Sep 21, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Dude I would hit myself in the nuts with a hammer for that seed stash.


Oh god even that visual hurts!!!


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## ShowStopper (Sep 22, 2010)

I just found this thread, it is full of some great information.

You can check out my SCROG grow here - https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/368923-four-strain-cfl-scrog-grow.html


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Madonna Day 33 of 12/12(3 week Stretch)& Hercules Day 18 of 12/12(14 day stretch)
Rm Temp:80F
RH: 45-50%
co2 ppm:1500
Res Temp:68-73F
Ph:5.4-6.3
ppm: 180-350





*Hercules
*




















*Madonna*


----------



## ScrogThis (Sep 26, 2010)

WOW! Hope mine does 1/2 as well, I'd be tickled! Awesome grow, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ScrogThis (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally got my journal started, comments appreciated.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Sep 28, 2010)

did u use crest white strips on ur roots? thanks.


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 28, 2010)

hey guys i just started my first scrogg grow today im excited bout it so im glad i found this thread today.. im subscribed for sure. pics of my scogg will be up next week on my single cola journal below.. 

also hey integra them ladies are frikn incredible man!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, And no white strips, went strait for bleach.(Just Kidding, do not use bleach on your plants) Cant wait to see the pics up.


----------



## coupe (Oct 6, 2010)

nice 1 Integra lookn sweet as far as i know,but i know nothn, i was gonna update too but after seeing them babys im not so sure lol
mine are about a week older i will post pics tonight or tommow..ahh also i fried the tip of 1 bud should i snip it or just leave it ?
wat do u all reacon ? 
cheers


----------



## Pure (Oct 10, 2010)

Good Luck Intergra21!!! Dude keep your head up!!!Let us know how things turn out bro!


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## mrtycoon916 (Oct 19, 2010)

First scrog grow well first grow period tell me what yall think. Still in veg using advanced nutrients. 5 plants under screen in 18gal tote with 2 12" air stones and 2 5" air disch runnin off 1 gh dual pump. Strains are 2 dynamite (reg), purple haze (fem), kandy kush (fem), bcn diesel (fem) other tote will not b scroged due to the fact i started them late and first tote is ready for flower its pretty much filled and also found out in other tote had to auto flowers not sure if u can scrog those and those strains are cali haze (auto), deep purple (reg), onyx (auto), and mystery seed our of a bag of sum purple strain (reg). Any advice is appreciated thanx


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking good. They are going to fill in real nice with the flip. Keep posting, want to see how it goes.


----------



## mrtycoon916 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanx, will do. Goin to do a res change today so ill have more pix


----------



## Che Paddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Guys. Just read through all 32 pages of this thread. Doing my first scrog at the minute and picked up plenty of info. using 2 Strawberry Cough clones and a Shining Silver Haze under a 400 MH/HPS set up. Heres a few snaps.Wondering how long in 12/12 I should expect to keep training. Have a good bit of space above the screen to play with. Would love some 10in colas. Some feedback from Scrog Specific growers would be great

My set up

">">

About a week ago


"> 

Current Stage. Day 5 of 12/12.

">">


----------



## mrtycoon916 (Oct 20, 2010)

did water change on both res. scrog res at 5.8 ph and 1000 ppm and second res at 5.8 ph and 600 ppm using AN sensi grow a&b, hygrozyme, bud candy, superthrive, rhino skin, DM zone, and cal-mag. can anybody tell me y my roots grow outward more than they do going down is that normal? thinkin bout getting HG root excellurator or voodoo juice any suggestions? (on and the needle is for insulin dont get any crazy ideas lol)


----------



## mrtycoon916 (Oct 20, 2010)

Took some more pix today its like over night sensation lol. Also noticed some slim like substance on roots but it wasnt brown or anything u might be able to see a little bit in the pic. Also scrog tote ph went up to 6.7 for some odd reason adjusted back to 5.8 i think thats why she was starting to yellow a bit so i gotta keep a close eye on her. Second tote has been fimmed except the auto flowers and if u look hard u will see the bag seed plant i had is really odd lookin but oh well still going to grow her out


----------



## jlazalde97501 (Dec 2, 2010)

Very well done I'm about to do a Scrog in my 1400 watt 8x4 tent hope it does good as yours, on the far right under the 400 I'm gonna do 4 5 gallon pots and under the thousand I'm gonna do 4 10 gallon pots.. How does this sound? any experienced soil Scrog growers? Still have to pick a strain was thinking of doing a different strains under each light and harvest each strains every other month to have a harvest every month


Integra21 said:


> Ok. Finally as promised. Its time for the harvest update. The first pics were taken the day before chop, and the jarred pic is from today, about a week and a half after chop. The harvest weight from this side was 15oz 27 grams. It would have been closer to 18oz, but the widow runted out compared to the others and only put out 24 grams. So between the 2 harvests(the whole screen) I got 32oz and 2 grams. These weights are of actual buds only. I ended up with about 4.5oz of popcorn fluff. I used some to make my last batch of butter, but the rest is going into the upcomming bubblehash I'll be making. I'll post how that goes when its done. I have kind of high expectations though since the last round of bubble gave me over an oz. So, on to the pics, I hope you all enjoy, and any comments or questions are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kpac (Dec 11, 2010)

bump

Keep up the updates scrogers luv the info


----------



## kindone (Dec 11, 2010)

Today marks week #2 of flower for my OG #18 , any suggestions on training, should I train for another week or let her go?


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 11, 2010)

Lookin' great kindone. Well, ya got around one week left of stretch and it looks like your footprint could fill in just a little more width wise, so I'd just train them till they're done stretching.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys just found this thread as well, I'm posting from an iPhone atm so I can't post
Pics until after Xmas when I get a new laptop. So until then I'll be a reader and advice giver lol. 

So I've been growing for close to 4.5 years now alot of which was like most younger growers I used "ghetto tek" fluorescent tubes and what not. Recently I switched to ScrOG to maximize my yeild within my smaller flowering room. Currently I'm running an air cooled 600w HPS, using 6 plants under 3 seperate 2'x4.5' screens. This way I can arrange the screens the way I choose or only do 2 at a time whatev. At the same time I have 6 more plants in a separate veg room under fluorescents all of the veg plants are topped as soon as they root and are immediately LST'd to create as many branches as possible this also allows me to move the veg plants to the flowering room with ease and I don't have to worry about pulling the plant from the screens. 

I'm using all advanced nutrients at this time until I run out then I may switch to entirely using veganic nutrients. From what I've read this my be the next step in improving my grow technique. 

I hate posting w/o pics but I rather post up what I'm doing and get in the thread other than just saying I'm subbed lol

Just gotta get the comp working


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Just harvested my cheese. Vanilla kush and skunk berry still have another 7-10 days.
**



Skunk Berry - 1 week left




Vanilla Kush - 7-10 days left
*​


----------



## kindone (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks good man, that skunkberry is making my mouth water. I have been looking at bringing a cheese strain into my garden, I have never smoked one. Do you have mothers going of the cheese and skunkberry? If I remember correcttly you are from kzoo, my hometown. If you would be interested in swapping clones, I have OG # 18 now and SLH and grapefruit diesel that will be big enough to cut from in a few weeks. Let me know.


----------



## MinDimension (Feb 22, 2011)

Could someone show me pictures of where you need to top the plant exactly for SCROG? Or even give me some exact info, because i am not sure of where i need to do it exactly.

Also i was wondering if it was still worth it for me to do SCROG because i do not have a height problem but i do think it is a great idea to increase the quantity while you have great quality. So please let me know what you guys think.

Thanks


----------



## jdizzle22 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys I plan on going SCROG my next grow and I am wonder what the general/rules of thumb is concerning when to stop tucking/weaving around the switch to 12/12 (do must people stop a week before or after or the same day?)


----------



## i420 (Feb 23, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> Hey guys I plan on going SCROG my next grow and I am wonder what the general/rules of thumb is concerning when to stop tucking/weaving around the switch to 12/12 (do must people stop a week before or after or the same day?)


Depending on the strain and the amount of normal stretch. But as a general rule you want 80% of the screen filled. Some will fill completely and flip after a few inches of vert growth. You have to experiment with your strain and ability. The first grow will be a bit blind.

Peace


MinDimension said:


> Could someone show me pictures of where you need to top the plant exactly for SCROG? Or even give me some exact info, because i am not sure of where i need to do it exactly.
> 
> Also i was wondering if it was still worth it for me to do SCROG because i do not have a height problem but i do think it is a great idea to increase the quantity while you have great quality. So please let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Thanks


This should help out


----------



## MinDimension (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you very much i420


----------



## jdizzle22 (Feb 24, 2011)

Do most people actually weave the stems under and over the netting or just under?


----------



## mimsy (Feb 24, 2011)

Would SCROG get me a bigger yield in my wardrobe? Check it out I'm really curious to know! https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407692-my-new-wardrobe-grow-6.html#post5355819


----------



## Che Paddy (Feb 24, 2011)

mimsy said:


> Would SCROG get me a bigger yield in my wardrobe? Check it out I'm really curious to know! https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407692-my-new-wardrobe-grow-6.html#post5355819


Im doing a little test at the moment. My dysentery cough grow wa done in a stealth cabinet with scrog. Im currently doing a blackberry grow au natural but letting them get a little bigger. As for thenpost before. I've read that looping stems over and under can reduce the flow of water and nutes to the tips. Hope this helps


----------



## will sayoh (Feb 24, 2011)

new to the method of scrog and got a few questions...
1) do i top or fim before putting the scrog on?
2)do i add the scrog by pushing down on the top portion of the plant with the screen? or do i just let it grow on it?
3) is it possible to twine the plant into the holes during veg?


----------



## i420 (Feb 24, 2011)

will sayoh said:


> new to the method of scrog and got a few questions...
> 1) do i top or fim before putting the scrog on?
> I top my girls several times before going under. FIM all the time
> 2)do i add the scrog by pushing down on the top portion of the plant with the screen? or do i just let it grow on it?
> ...


I've seen the canopy lift screens. Train the girls and then let her grow into the screen.





jdizzle22 said:


> Do most people actually weave the stems under and over the netting or just under?


No .... I think most simply pull under. I have had to let stems weave but only because it was too well woven and I would just leave it. I just pull under and direct to an area.




mimsy said:


> Would SCROG get me a bigger yield in my wardrobe? Check it out I'm really curious to know! https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407692-my-new-wardrobe-grow-6.html#post5355819


 
This is a question with relativity written all over it. Scrog will change the shape and growth of your plant. It gives you more potential bud site and brings them all closer to the light source. However ..... you training and veg time will more determine the yield than the plant style. Than being said I relate the yield to the space and the time. Yes a scrog will yield more weight and more quality buds. This of course is determined by the veg and training time. 

Here is a crude example of the scrog technique and how it levels the filed for the entire plant. In the first example you see the basic shape of a plant. The bud site at the top has a huge advantage over the other bud sites and will block a good portion of light. In the second example you see what a plant would face when under a screen or trained. In this case ALL of the bud sites have exposure to light and are signaled by the plant to become the top cola. So they all take off trying to be the main cola ..... you can imagine the result.

I looked at your grow and I would use a screen in there. But .... I would also screen the side walls and scrog vert in there too. 
Good luck


----------



## will sayoh (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help i420 definitely needed it!!


----------



## BluBerry (Feb 27, 2011)

great thread. really wishing I had not topped mine and just let them grow. they would probably be farther along than they are.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Mar 31, 2011)

What's up guys. Just wanted to give this fine thread a bump. Click on Medical Scrog 2.0 below to check my current scrog. Vanilla Kush, Bubba Kush, Red Dragon, and a Chuck-D cross in two rooms under 3k


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 18, 2011)

What strains have you all found to do best in scrog?


----------



## lowdown80 (Jun 22, 2011)

i want to do a 4x8 foot screen how many plants would you recomend


----------



## irieie (Nov 17, 2011)

here is my scrog of blue cheese at week 7 under a 400w hps.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

bump.........


----------



## cues (Dec 19, 2012)

I love Barneys Violator Kush under scrog but the seeds are expensive. Clones easy though. GHS big bang also does well and is cheaper but not so good. I go for one plant per 2x2 area but I veg long and low plant count is important to me.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone. Looking to bring this thread back to life. Anybody with new pics? I'll be putting up some fresh shots soon and they're going to need some company...


----------



## Uniqueturk90 (May 12, 2013)

Luved going through everyones scrogs so i thought i would add mine 

Soil Scrog blue cheese first day of week 6 flowering sorry for the sh*ty pic lol .

gunja is the healing of the nation 

​


----------



## jojaxx (May 12, 2013)

Black Russian that i have in a 5gal bucket of MG soil. I'm usually hydro, but had her in soil to practice a few techniques. thru a screen on for spacing. i have clones going in my waterfarms....will post those when i drop the screen.

...also been using the 3 part flora .series that came with my waterfarms. i never used them before now....surprisingly with no problems in MG soil. in 3rd week of flower & also using bloombastic.


----------



## Integra21 (May 12, 2013)

Teaser Pic for upcoming update....


----------



## Uniqueturk90 (May 22, 2013)

love the smell of cheese in the morning


----------



## Integra21 (May 22, 2013)

Nice Canopy.


----------



## jojaxx (May 26, 2013)

Black russian.....View attachment 2673419View attachment 2673421


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 26, 2013)

Hello everyone first time posting on this page.well I'm waiting for my beans to come but I'll share what I'm working with.ok I'm in a 4*4 tent with a 1000watt light.ebb& drain system.I just bought a top for my 4*4 table and put 6 inch net pots. I not sure if I will be feeding with gh , h& g or fox farm for veg this time.home made trillis 16 plants each grow.I only grow kush lol I really like vanilla kush from barnys farm as for spider mites I want to share triple action fertiloom that really works well.ill post pics as I get closer thanks guys hope u got room for one more on this boat


----------



## Uniqueturk90 (Jun 2, 2013)

Last plant harvest


----------



## Uniqueturk90 (Jun 2, 2013)

GH is meant to be really easy my next grow is going to be GH flora nova 1 part bottle hassle free plus none of that a and b bollox lol.... It also buffers its self so no need to ph down Only problem is it's very thick but i don't care i don't mind mixing my solution for a bit longer.


----------



## Taviddude (Jun 2, 2013)

Uniqueturk90 said:


> GH is meant to be really easy my next grow is going to be GH flora nova 1 part bottle hassle free plus none of that a and b bollox lol.... *It also buffers its self so no need to ph down* Only problem is it's very thick but i don't care i don't mind mixing my solution for a bit longer.


I don't know where you got that information.
I use FloraNova Bloom all the way through, but you most DEFINITELY have to adjust ph down consistently as you would any other base nutrient.
It's not AN PH Perfect.
It's an awesome base nutrient, but does not buffer itself. 

Check out my grows. 
I just finished another 24 plant grow that I'll be putting up a log of done with FloraNova Bloom from start to finish. 
Currently just started another round and am sold on using only FloraNova for base nutrient. 

The only additives I use are Floraliscious Plus, and Liquid Koolbloom. 
Those two are pretty much essential for good quality bud, and lots of it. 

Peace.
Tav


----------



## Uniqueturk90 (Jun 20, 2013)

I ended up getting flora bloom + micro hard water... useing the lucus method 5ml micro 10 ml bloom per 4.5l they seem to love it stable ppm so far and I'm going to be using them boosters you mentioned sounds like it works.


----------



## Uniqueturk90 (Jun 20, 2013)

I got 1 kg off my last one. bone dry 2x600watt hps soil


----------



## ADTR (Sep 20, 2013)

Took me forever to get through all 36 pages. Great stuff guys. Bump...


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Sep 22, 2013)

Just went through it too. Good stuff! TTT


----------



## ADTR (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys, hope all is well. I hope some of you folks are still checking back here. I found these photos on the internet. The big one in the corner is Aurora Indica, the rest are wonder woman, both from nirvana and both are heavy Indicas. The screen is 4.5' square. Promix medium is being used. To flip or not to flip? That is the question .


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Sep 23, 2013)

I would fill out the screen a little more. Do they usually stretch a lot during flower?

Speaking of screens, I just put one together today using some 1/2 inch PVC, slip joints, self tapping screws, and some twine.


----------



## ADTR (Sep 23, 2013)

I couldn't say how much they stretch without having the experience with them. The light intensity isn't as intense toward the outer 6", so I figured the growth could be focused to the inner part of the screen. I figure they will double in size at the most, but that's just a guess. 
I'm hoping to get some solid suggestions from the indica scrog peoples. I figure I am getting close.


----------



## Illinois*Grower*309 (Sep 23, 2013)

So you can scrog when you start to flower? I have a plant I topped then lst it and its got almost 20 shoots that grew outta the stems. ( the main stems I made look like a plus sign)


----------



## ADTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Illinois*Grower*309 said:


> So you can scrog when you start to flower? I have a plant I topped then lst it and its got almost 20 shoots that grew outta the stems. ( the main stems I made look like a plus sign)


Yeah absolutely. Just build your screen to sit on top of the canopy, giving yourself 8-10" or so of space from the top of your medium to the bottom of the screen for watering and training room. Then train the tops through the first 2-3 week flower stretch. When the stretching stops, you just let them finish. You should have a nice even canopy.


----------



## chubby1989 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just curious, if you were running this method in a tent that was 4x2x5 would a 3' x 20" screen be about the right size? If so, how many plants should typically be run in that type of space. Growing in half and half FFOF and Happy Frog. 400w light with plenty of airflow. Love this thread by the way!!!


----------



## zfr (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm setting up my first tent at just over 4' by just under 2'. I ended up building 2 separate screens at just shy of 2'x2'. Just finished the screens today 



Here you can see how they fit size wize in the tent area. 


Just built them with 1/2" pvc, elbows, some self drilling screws I had around, and kitchen string.


----------



## dachrondon (Oct 1, 2013)

this post has been goin forever good job peeps with loads of info


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here is my WW. Whatever doesn't make it to the net by tomorrow will be cut away, and then a day or two later switch to 12/12.


----------



## ryansflights (Oct 10, 2013)

Shrubs First said:


> Towards the end of flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My setup is almost identical to this. I have a 3x3 tent with a 400w Hps/Mh. I dont know if i should scrog with one 15gal pot or 4 3 gal pots in my tent. Other suggestions?
Going soil by the way.


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

ryansflights said:


> My setup is almost identical to this. I have a 3x3 tent with a 400w Hps/Mh. I dont know if i should scrog with one 15gal pot or 4 3 gal pots in my tent. Other suggestions?
> Going soil by the way.
> 
> View attachment 2853278View attachment 2853279


If you're starting from scratch & vegging in the same space 4 3g's would be faster. And if you have a small space to veg separately you could take a few cuts a week or two into flower and stick them under some T5s. Then you can pick the best one and it will fill the 3x3 for the next round......perpetually.


----------



## ryansflights (Oct 11, 2013)

Kief Moon said:


> If you're starting from scratch & vegging in the same space 4 3g's would be faster. And if you have a small space to veg separately you could take a few cuts a week or two into flower and stick them under some T5s. Then you can pick the best one and it will fill the 3x3 for the next round......perpetually.


 Looks like im gonna build a little veg room for perpetuals. And going 4 3gals.
Thanks alot!


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 11, 2013)

ryansflights said:


> Looks like im gonna build a little veg room for perpetuals. And going 4 3gals.
> Thanks alot!


2

You're welcome. With topping & maybe some LSTing you could have a nice fat plant. I grew 4'ers in 2 months under an 8 tube 4' T5. Then vegged them under the screen for a week before 12/12. 2 plants per 4x4. But there are a million ways to do it.


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Oct 12, 2013)

Still may trim a little more later on. 12/12 starts tomorrow! 

View attachment 2855074


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Oct 14, 2013)

Digging the SCROG net so far.
Not going to bad for my first grow! Shit is  

View attachment 2857685


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Nov 3, 2013)

My last run that got hit hard due to ballast taking a shit  was a 4x5 screen. new build out is 4x7 screen with 1400 watts of hps and halide will post some pics of it later just flipped to 12/12 last night.These 2 pics are of last run second one is after i had to pull out scrog to get at lights.


----------



## captiankush (Nov 3, 2013)

Thought I'd join the party



CK


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 3, 2013)

View attachment 2881088View attachment 2881089my first step into to vertical scrog..


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Nov 3, 2013)

UPDATE! This is day 20 of 12/12. What you guys think? Not to bad for a first grow?


----------



## Wakin Bacon (Nov 5, 2013)

WOW, this thread has died. RIP


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just switched my veg to scrog... be switching my 12-12 area which is 4x8 in 3-4 weeks when the current 2 1/2 fters will come out. ...
.just wondering what i should expect and what some good ideas for me.

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jebcorlis (Mar 1, 2014)

Wakin Bacon said:


> WOW, this thread has died. RIP


Well let's revive it ..........defibulator.......clear .......bang!


----------



## jebcorlis (Mar 1, 2014)

View attachment 3009668View attachment 3009669View attachment 3009670guess my yield and win a beanie fuck it I'll throw in a bean of my skunky lemonhaze as well, plenty more pics check out my grow journal

www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/794937-1800-w-scrog-monster.html


----------



## jebcorlis (Mar 1, 2014)

Forgot to mention Pics are of day 44 of 12/12 so still a bit to go

www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/794937-1800-w-scrog-monster.html


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 3, 2014)

Theyre looking good brrotha
ill be blooming and scroging my tent in a few weeks ill be sure to keep tjis thread alive


----------



## Growan (Mar 3, 2014)

Long live the thread! I didn't read all that just for it to fade away....!


----------



## jebcorlis (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks mate , and yeah let's revive this mofo!

www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/794937-1800-w-scrog-monster.html


----------



## Uniqueturk90 (Mar 4, 2014)

amazing stuff matee subed 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## unlearnyourself (Mar 5, 2014)

I just did SCROG for the first time and love what I've seen so far. However, like with all things it can always be done better. One thing I'd like to achieve is more consistency of the height of the bud sites by the time they really start to bloom.

Am I better off turning them over to flowering when they are a few inches shorter than where the screen is, then let them 'grow into it' so to speak? Or am I better off vegging them till they are taller than the level of the screen, so when I apply the screen they are forced horizontally immediately (rather than needing to grow up a few inches, then be bent sideways?)

I did the former this time, and felt that by the time some of the bud sites on the arms reached the screen, the earlier bud sites were already growing vertically and beginning to mature slightly.

Sorry if this has been asked or answered, but its a question I've had in mind as I think of ways to improve on the next round.

Thanks!


----------



## texastiger707 (Mar 5, 2014)

captiankush said:


> Thought I'd join the party
> 
> 
> 
> CK


hello, what size tent is that?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 5, 2014)

unlearnyourself said:


> Am I better off turning them over to flowering when they are a few inches shorter than where the screen is, then let them 'grow into it' so to speak? Or am I better off vegging them till they are taller than the level of the screen, so when I apply the screen they are forced horizontally immediately (rather than needing to grow up a few inches, then be bent sideways?)
> I did the former this time, and felt that by the time some of the bud sites on the arms reached the screen, the earlier bud sites were already growing vertically and beginning to mature slightly. Sorry if this has been asked or answered, but its a question I've had in mind as I think of ways to improve on the next round


you should let them grow into the screen while you're in veg. keep pulling them under the screen till you're about 70% filled, then flip...


----------



## hondaman300 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, if everyone is posting pictures...day 7 flower


----------



## bloom101 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys IM new to the website and don't know how to goin the Scrog club.I also don't know how to post new msgs.so if you could please msg me and tell me how that would be great


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 7, 2014)

Good looking garden dude
im gonna be doing my first srog in a few days
just waiting on my tents corner fittings
how high above canopy should i set the trellis?
i plan on vegging for a few weeks till screen fills up a bit
but not sure how high to set the scrog..


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 9, 2014)

These are some shots of a SCROG I recently finished. It was a 2ft x 4 ft tent in ebb&flo with a 400W HPS. I was just trying to grow some large colas but my 6 plants got away from me after a couple of weeks in flower and tried to to kiss my light so I crimped the stems with pliers, bent the colas and SCROGGED 'em. 

*This was very high for a SCROG but it worked out great.*


*From the top.*


*This partially harvested pic shows the stems running under the screen.*


*These pics wouldn't be complete without at least one bud example.*


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 9, 2014)

Lookin good dude


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 9, 2014)

How high above canopy should the trellis be to scrog a bit during veg


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 9, 2014)

I set either my screen right on top of the canopy or if the grow goes wild or too tall I will supercrop (crimp and bend the stems) then set the screen on the tops of the stems. I like the screen to be 9 - 12 in or more over the pot so I can get my hand under for maintenance.

*Supercropping not only evens the height but it also strengthens the stems. It looks scary right after but the plants recover quickly.*


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 9, 2014)

So set it above canopg about 9" 
i plan to veg for another 3 weeks
should i set trellis now or wait till o flipp to bloom?


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 9, 2014)

I usually set the screen close to the flip but many growers like to fill on the screen before flipping. I would guess set it about a week before flipping. It all depends on on your particular grow and how much your plants will stretch. If your plants are growing slow you may want to start a little sooner. Remember that after 12/12 your plants can stretch 2 - 3 times the height. You can always add another trellis above the first just to keep the colas from falling over if they get too tall.

... and I meant at least 9 - 12 inches above the pot, not above the top of the canopy. The screen on my last scrog was set 18" over the pots after 24 days of 12/12. That wasn't ideal but I still got a great harvest and and didn't have to bend over as far to work with them.. There is no set rule. Read your plants.


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 9, 2014)

Cool thanks


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 11, 2014)

Almost time...RDWC...FloraNova Bloom from start to finish


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 12, 2014)

Lookin good Hob. I used Floranova bloom all the way once using Lucas formula and they turned out nice. My only gripe was that it was too thick to add straight to my res because of mixing.

Have you run the Novabloom all the way before? What do you think of it?


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok heres my setup
Just put up my tent and set trellis
im gonna flip in about 2 weeks


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 12, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Lookin good Hob. I used Floranova bloom all the way once using Lucas formula and they turned out nice. My only gripe was that it was too thick to add straight to my res because of mixing.
> 
> Have you run the Novabloom all the way before? What do you think of it?


One stop shopping my friend. i've used just bloom for a year or so and I love it. Short and fat plants, perfect for anyone looking to save money and still get the perks of GH. The buffers work great if you're in more than 5 or so gallons. I run with 11. 400ish in veg, 600ish in flower for RDWC...what more could one say.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 13, 2014)

Hobgoblit said:


> One stop shopping my friend. i've used just bloom for a year or so and I love it. Short and fat plants, perfect for anyone looking to save money and still get the perks of GH. The buffers work great if you're in more than 5 or so gallons. I run with 11. 400ish in veg, 600ish in flower for RDWC...what more could one say.


You are a wise grower. I have read too many post about sick plants with a list of 5 or more different additives they were using. They were clearly either burned or had nutrient lockout and most answers recommended adding something else to 'fix' it.

On my last grow I switched to GH micro(1 part) and GH bloom(2 parts) all the way and only added a little GH Coolbloom in flower. My plants were very robust and healthy. I would have stayed with the NovaBloom but I need to use a syringe to inject the nutes into my res and I couldn't with Nova since it is thick as molasses. 

Keep us posted please. I would like to see how your screen fills.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 13, 2014)

DankkAbuser said:


> Ok heres my setup
> Just put up my tent and set trellis
> im gonna flip in about 2 weeks


That looks mighty fine Dank! It looks like you're on your way to some fine buds! Keep us posted. I am between grows right now but I like to watch.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 13, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> You are a wise grower. I have read too many post about sick plants with a list of 5 or more different additives they were using. They were clearly either burned or had nutrient lockout and most answers recommended adding something else to 'fix' it.
> 
> On my last grow I switched to GH micro(1 part) and GH bloom(2 parts) all the way and only added a little GH Coolbloom in flower. My plants were very robust and healthy. I would have stayed with the NovaBloom but I need to use a syringe to inject the nutes into my res and I couldn't with Nova since it is thick as molasses.


Yeah, I tried using additives early on but had absolutely no luck...I use Nova Bloom, ZHO, and Aquashield...no issues, stable as can be. Whats funny, as soon as I add anything else it all goes haywire. I'll post a few when i get the screen filled.


----------



## bigbluesky (Mar 13, 2014)

March 10, 2014 (12/12 light deprivation on 2/1/2014) Picture from outside the greenhouse glass
March 2nd, 2014 
 3/2/2014
3/8/2014

Pics from my greenhouse SCROG. First time grow. Plants vegged Jan 1st to Jan 30st, then went to 12/12ish light deprivation on 2/1/2014. The canopy covers a 3' by 5' area of the trellis. 3 Strawberry Cough plants in soil.


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 13, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> That looks mighty fine Dank! It looks like you're on your way to some fine buds! Keep us posted. I am between grows right now but I like to watch.


thanks dude happy to heat im in the right path
this is my first grow.
No worries ill be updating again soon.
i tooka few clones when i was lollypopping , i plan on trying to grow 2 small plants hopefully atleast 1 makes it


----------



## Growan (Mar 13, 2014)

Nearly 2 weeks after 12/12. I miss the training. Gonna have to get another tent and go perpetual!


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 16, 2014)

Update:
Trellus is filling in nicely and training is looking uniform.
6days now in tent and under cooltube









i


----------



## Growan (Mar 16, 2014)

It starts to get interesting when they hit the screen. I couldn't leave them alone to poke through before tucking them back under. I just kep everything underneath as much as possible. Onow it's all coming through and flowering it looks mental!
Got about 5 weeks to wait til it's all over...


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 16, 2014)

This will be my first scrog...I played with my nutrients long enough to get comfortable in RDWC before putting a screen in and locking myself out of the pot. Anyway, here's a question i could probably answer myself but will ask anyhow. Why do some use string for the netting and others use wire?


----------



## DankkAbuser (Mar 16, 2014)

In my case "Prefrence" & easier to install


----------



## Growan (Mar 16, 2014)

I just used thr first thing that came to hand. Wooden frame and a ball of string. Here's what experience has taught me: plus sides of string are that you can move the squares somewhat to hold down awkward tops. It's quite 'soft' on the stems, I suspect using wire I would have done some damage by now.
Not so plus sides: sooner or later it's gonna snap! I stapled my string to the frame so when it snapped I only lost one length. Now Dank looks like he's used a much better quality string, poly or some synthic rather than natural fiber. Better for not harboring moisture/rot/disrase too.
After this run the screens getting a revamp. The local farmers co-op/garden center has some hard plastic netting stuff that looks perfect. The only thing I can't decide is whether to do individual screens mounted to sturdy plastic pots, or use one screen for all again. I'll probably have a better idea after this grow's finished, but I may be leaning towards individual units.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 16, 2014)

That's what I was thinking, it being forgiving. I can see I will have to be careful...I did the same, grabbing the first thing I thought of, and string sadly wasn't it. I may retool my screen before my next flowering cycle...I'm liking the string idea.


----------



## Growan (Mar 16, 2014)

I just had a quick google...

I thought I liked the idea of individual pots/screens so they could be moved from veg to flower easily, now I've seen a tent full of them i'm not sure. The single suspended screen just looks like less of an arse to work with.

I just thought of an excellent reason to use string rather than wire mesh or simelar, you can open a square up a bit and reach through from the top to work/ pick up your dropped watsit. My hands wouldn't fit through a 2x2 inch wire mesh...


----------



## Growan (Mar 16, 2014)

Dank used his string differently to me, too. Lots of lenths looped round each other to hold in place.
I started in one corner, went up and diwn accriss the screen with one length using staples to pin the string to the frame. When I was going left to right I went under then over alternately to make it one net rather than one layer of string over another. Again, no idea which will work out better, but I tecon my squares will more easily sgift about and become rectangles than Dank's which seems firmer set in place. I had to retension my string too once the plants pushed up on it. That's when a snapped the bastard.


----------



## Growan (Mar 16, 2014)

Did you spot any typo's in that post? I'm not dislopsic, just using a piddly touchscreen keyboard...


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 16, 2014)

I use heaver 2 X 3 in wire fencing. For me it was easier to do.... just clipped the fencing to the right size and bent about 2 in of each long edge to a 90 deg angle to stiffen it up, then tied it to my tent poles. When I tried string I found that it stretched too much making it hard to weave my plants and have them stay where I put them.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 16, 2014)

Mine is a 2X4 pvc frame with I guess you would call "large holed chicken wire" stretched over it. Its zip screwed to the tent poles with angle. I'll try and post a pic after the MH comes on.


----------



## Growan (Mar 16, 2014)

Large holed chicken wire? So... Turkey wire?


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 16, 2014)

Growan said:


> Large holed chicken wire? So... Turkey wire?


LOL, turkey wire? Is there a such thing? I think it's called 2 inch chicken wire...


----------



## Growan (Mar 16, 2014)

Maybe. Sounds like turkey wire to me. Goose maybe.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 16, 2014)

2" hexagon poultry wire...and yes, that includes turkeys.  2 days into flower.


----------



## Growan (Mar 17, 2014)

Very smart and tidy. I definately think pvc pipe is the way to go. I made my screen 100x100 in a 120x120 tent. Mostly because I was using an old 100x100 tent frame to support it. swaped that out for wooden legs anyway.
Next run will have be full size, pvc and better string. Either polyprop or that waxy feeling stuff. Something snap proof. I really could have used the extra space on the screen. It's bursting!


...poultry wire. Ok. Poultry wire it is...


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 17, 2014)

Growan said:


> I really could have used the extra space on the screen. It's bursting!


Looks that way, and we always need more, don't we?


----------



## aeafafwe (Mar 17, 2014)

So I'm doing my first scrog and I think they're ready to flower, but I'm not sure. Would you guys mind taking a look? Those burnt leaves are from hotspots, I had to make my tent an inch shorter to fit it in my closet and now the walls wont stay flat. I'm going to stick some 2x2s between the frame and fabric to keep the walls tight & flat. Also, that plant in the middle still hasn't reached the screen. I'm not sure what to do about that, I think I'll just leave it and see what happens. Last time I had a small plant like that it got moldy, but I have better air circulation in my tent now and this plant is a little bigger with more space between the nodes.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 17, 2014)

You can expect stretch the first couple of weeks during flowering. I'm sure you know this already...so, with them already touching the screen I'd say yes. Personally, I'd take one out because of space. But that's just me.  I think 2 in my 2X4 tent would be the max I'd try to pull off.


----------



## Growan (Mar 17, 2014)

Yup. Looks ready to me. I recon the one that hasn't quite got there will soon catch up. Just keep training for a week or so till it's all even


----------



## Growan (Mar 17, 2014)

Shit. 9:00. Time to visit the girls...


----------



## Growan (Mar 17, 2014)

maybe it's time to defoliate... :0


----------



## Growan (Mar 19, 2014)

Just had a stint culling a few shoots and sprouts that I didn't think would amount to much. Still plenty up top.
Starting to stink a bit too. Luuuurvely.


----------



## Growan (Mar 20, 2014)

These are some of the bits I deemed more drain than gain last night. Would have been nice to have grown some of it on, but my 'Clonerator' is full of the cuttings from a previous trim. So far my efforts in the lab have produced 1 vigorous seedling, full root system and all, and a lot of maybe's. I'm just playing this time round so it's not really an issue. Inconsistent results though...

...and a bud shot


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 20, 2014)

What strain is that?


----------



## Growan (Mar 20, 2014)

That's Original Sensible Seed's Chronic Lights. Supposedly a 50/50 sativa indica mix. I seem to have 2 phenos, one more heavily indica influenced. It's not as clear now a lot of the early leaves have been removed beneath the canopy. All the new growth is less distinct. The 'indica' has a more 'knuckly' stem though, almost bulbous around the base of the branches. I first put it down to this one having the most serious drowning during the first troublesome week, but I think now it's just a characteristic of the plant.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd like that I think...much more than the couch lock that comes with a pure indica. I wonder if I could scrog a pure sativa in my 2X4 space. 


I see you have been promoted.


----------



## Growan (Mar 21, 2014)

Fuck me! So I have. Is that Rep driven? Or post count? What are the green blobs for?

Personally, I grew up on dirt bar bong mixes, 5 draw to a fag. I never really bought 'skunk'. Back then it was the difference between £12-15 for red seal, gold seal, black or passable rocky, same price for 'bush weed ', or £20-25 for imported skunk. That's 3.5g or 1/8. I always went for 'most bang for your buck', ie hash in a bong. All this £10 a g shit is nuts, and it's worse somewhere like Ireland. About a million &#8364; to sniff a wet bud. 
Long story short, I prefer to be stoned than high. My brain try's to kill me on buzzy trippy weed. Dunno how this one will smoke, but I shall report.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 21, 2014)

Haha...try $25 a gram here, I personally do not buy it any more...normally isn't worth it. I'm bi-polar, so the head high works better in my case...don't get me wrong, I'd be right beside you on the couch if you fired up a spliff, couch lock and all.
...and yes, I do think the promotions are rep driven. If I remember right, as you get more green squares your title will change. I think Super Stoner is next for me.


----------



## Growan (Mar 21, 2014)

Super stoner. Cool. 

I wish mine read 'inconstantly helpfull / annoying and troll-like'. Then people wouldn't get confused when I posted haiku in the middle of their scientific citations. Really I should know when to keep it shut and not play for laughs... well I do, but I can ignore common sense quite easily ....

Last time I felt really 'high' from a smoke I had to get up from my comfy lounging position in the sun and tidy up and wash up and 'do things ' cos my brain told me I should be dpimg them! Spoilt my afternoon! I would have rather stayed put and got sunburn! I wish i'd used it for something creative, that would have totally changed my prospective on things.

So. Haiku. Lets think....

Hobgoblit my friend,
How is your screen filling out?
Can you update us?


----------



## Growan (Mar 21, 2014)

25 us$? That would be &#8364;18 or £15. Fuck. How are the kids meant to transition to harder drugs when the dope costs the fucking earth in the first place. Fucking inflation...


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 21, 2014)

It's coming along nicely I guess, remember...this IS my first scrog. Currently I'm at 1.7 ec or 830 ppm @ .5...this strain seems to like it higher than the last few plants I've grown. Actually might go up more if my PPM's are down again today. I shouldn't have issue filling in the whole screen. I think today is day 5 or 6 flowering, and I'm about halfway to either side, so It's going well. Here's an older pic from last weekend of the whole system, I'll get another one posted as soon as the lights come on.


----------



## Deusracing (Mar 21, 2014)

View attachment 3029848View attachment 3029850First attempt to grow and scrog everything in the net is one plant with exception of thai peppers and 2 branches from rear plant i didn't think would make it


----------



## Growan (Mar 21, 2014)

hey, everyone 's doing something for the first time all the time. Today I started work on the makeover of a prison guard's front garden. Never done a garden make over, never worked for a prison guard. Funny old world!
I'm in soil, so although I understand ppm and some of what consider to be the more technical side of hydro, a lot of it is alien to me. I like the idea, and I plan on working up to it. I
I've 3 outdoor grows under my belt but this is my first indoor and scrog. 
I like the rack with the essentials in, real tidy. Most of my stuff; blades, tools, spare bulbs are just occupying the same space as totes full of baby clothes, boxes of shite and lengths of timber. I aspire to a more lab like setup, but I'm basically a rough fucker, so spilt soil and rummaging for tools are my m.o.


----------



## Growan (Mar 21, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> View attachment 3029848View attachment 3029850View attachment 3029853First attempt to grow and scrog everything in the net is one plant with exception of thai peppers and 2 branches from rear plant i didn't think would make it


Well why not drag the neighbors in too? I'd like to grow chillies, they're another potent plant with a lot of varieties, so loads of scope for growing. 
Tidy scrogging, how long into veg/flower cycle?


----------



## Deusracing (Mar 21, 2014)

I started around January 15th or so before that there were in a heated seedling thing with dome on it under 3 cfl to start germination. moved them into tent on the 15th so 6 weeks total veg 24/7 cycle 400mh started flower on February 24th. But in my veg cycle i was gone for 2 weeks and incurred 3 power outages but my girls love me so there doing just fine now. I stripped one out i thought was male at least seasoned grower told me that come to find out NOPE.. but anyhow.just swapped out 19 dollar ups to the hortilux super ups 400w
im a impatient dumbass i killed that light let her cool for few minutes and popped the hortilux right in.. So much better quality light


----------



## Growan (Mar 21, 2014)

If they can survive 2 weeks absence and power cuts and still love you, you must be doing something right. Don't know how many holiday's you'd get away with though!


----------



## Deusracing (Mar 21, 2014)

well lets see as long as there is food and water they are just fine. They survive in nature everyday with all sorts of climate changes....


----------



## Deusracing (Mar 21, 2014)

well what do you thinkl


----------



## Growan (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking pretty good to me! I started a werk or so earlier, and vegged til 28th feb. So another grower running parallel, which is great. It's going to be interesting seeing them all grow up together. Mines a garden center grow, standard soil and feed, nothing branded, fortified or fancy. What are you running?

It's fucking snowing outside.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 21, 2014)

You guys should try RDWC...honestly, it's sooo fuckin easy.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 5 Flowering...EC 1.7...PPM 850...PH 5.8 and steady


----------



## Growan (Mar 22, 2014)

What bucket setup are you using, or did you diy it? There are some starting to show up on Uk ebay now with 'utopia' branding. They look ok, but I don't really know what I should be looking for. I don't know how much cheaper it would work out to build rather than buy a 4 bucket set?


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 22, 2014)

I built the system myself, loosely based on the Undercurrent systems that are out there. Definitely cheaper. The 4 pot UC is $1000, I spent about $200 to build mine. I use an aquarium chiller that's rated for 20 gallons, cost me $100 on ebay. Everything else came from my local hardware store. Took me a while to get it right...I used low profile totes on my first run, turns out DWC has amazing root growth, so my totes were too small. Constantly had issues. 5 gallon buckets or something larger is the way to go. I use a 20 gallon ice chest for the res, which makes it easy to pull all the water out of the system and into one place for adjustments...I also have enough room to add 1 more bucket to the system without overflowing the res. It's definitely a good idea in the beginning to have someone who has experience to talk to.


----------



## Growan (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah I imagine you could get into deep water (a pun, see ) pretty quickly just setting out on your own trying to build something that is essentially a life support system. I'll definately do it one day. My first priority is to get my head round optimum number of plants, when to veg and further how to grow scrog perpetually in my 120x120. Then get another one to double yield. THEN, only then, I will crawl out of the dirt and go hydro. at which point, expect a call!


----------



## Growan (Mar 22, 2014)

Fucking double posting phone...


----------



## Growan (Mar 22, 2014)

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gardman-Greenhouse-Staging-Shelving-Double-Pack-/301097158389

What do recon to a 3 single shelves from one of these jobbies setup in a l= formation in 120x120 area? 2-3 plants per section, when one screen finishes, whip it out and stick in another pair or trio of plants ready for 12/12. might be s nice way to have 3 strains growing petpetual, as you could have them a month or so apart. veg for a month, flower for 2 ish, cut repeat. 3 strains with simelar grow times could be good...


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 22, 2014)

Hobgoblit said:


> I built the system myself, loosely based on the Undercurrent systems that are out there. Definitely cheaper. The 4 pot UC is $1000, I spent about $200 to build mine. I use an aquarium chiller that's rated for 20 gallons, cost me $100 on ebay. Everything else came from my local hardware store. Took me a while to get it right...I used low profile totes on my first run, turns out DWC has amazing root growth, so my totes were too small. Constantly had issues. 5 gallon buckets or something larger is the way to go. I use a 20 gallon ice chest for the res, which makes it easy to pull all the water out of the system and into one place for adjustments...I also have enough room to add 1 more bucket to the system without overflowing the res. It's definitely a good idea in the beginning to have someone who has experience to talk to.


What size is your grow area and how many plants do you have in your scrog? I know you posted this earlier but... I couldn't find it cause I didn't look!


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 22, 2014)

2X4 tent, 1 plant right now, might put another pot in next grow.


----------



## MariJesus (Mar 23, 2014)

Hobgoblit said:


> 2X4 tent, 1 plant right now, might put another pot in next grow.


You would probably be better off ScrOG'ing out this plant as a mother, pull yourself about 20 clones, and SoG in that space. 2x4 is rather small for a ScrOG, unless you aren't looking for much of a yield.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 23, 2014)

MariJesus said:


> You would probably be better off ScrOG'ing out this plant as a mother, pull yourself about 20 clones, and SoG in that space. 2x4 is rather small for a ScrOG, unless you aren't looking for much of a yield.


Thanks for the advice, I may consider that in the future, but right now my space is limited. My other half is almost done with her BSN, so hopefully soon we will be moving to a larger house. Trust me, I have big plans...


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 23, 2014)

Hobgoblit said:


> 2X4 tent, 1 plant right now, might put another pot in next grow.
> 
> View attachment 3030915


I am growing in a 2x4' area too and I was thinking of changing from my current ebb&flo flood table to RDWC with maybe 3 sites if I could keep cost under $200. I couldn't find a cheap chiller though. Did you find a used one for $100? Everything I saw was much higher. I finally decided to get a factory refurbed CAP ebb&flo controller for $99 and a 6 site expansion set for $65. Hopefully if my res is outside of my tent and I insulate the 1/2" feed lines the solution temps will be low enough without the chiller. This really looks like a fun project! I just hope hope it doesn't flood. My grow is on the second floor and would produce one hellofa mess.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's the chiller I bought off of Ebay, it's not the compressor kind. It uses some kind of chip to cool the water. Rated for 20 gallons or less. I like it, keeps my water @ 68 degrees.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 23, 2014)

It looks like you got a great deal on that one! 

Hopefully I won't need one since the solution stayed clean on my past 2 ebb&flo grows. This was what I found currently for sale...

Same brand, same number but look at the price!


----------



## Growan (Mar 23, 2014)

F.A.O. ben franklin:

planted 5 seeds jan first. Bugs in soil, transplanted with barely more than a tap root, killing killing 2. Ordered more seed. Planted 3 on jan 10th. Waterlogged soil slowed growth of original 3. Flipped to 12/12 1st march. Today, my canopy is fucking ridiculous. probably be ok, but I could have flipped a week earlier I recon. Allowing for a week maybe 2 slow down cos of early issues, i'd say a month - 6 weeks under hps veg would have been fine. 6 plants under a 1x1 screen mind! A month would probably have been fine. Oh, I topped everything at about node 7, but they were short spacings due to using as much light as I dared.
Then add flower time..... maybe not much over your 90 days then?


----------



## neo12345 (Mar 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> What bucket setup are you using, or did you diy it? There are some starting to show up on Uk ebay now with 'utopia' branding. They look ok, but I don't really know what I should be looking for. I don't know how much cheaper it would work out to build rather than buy a 4 bucket set?


Have you considered a Brummie Bubbler? I run two 90l bubblers in a 1.2 x 1.2m tent and they fit perfectly. I run 2 plants but they can easily be adapted to run more plants if needed.


----------



## Growan (Mar 24, 2014)

I've heard of them, think I've seen them on ebay but never actually looked into it any further. Is it a brand or just the design that owes it's name to Brum? It's DWC is it?


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Mar 24, 2014)

you should be able to pull close to a lb (12-14 oz I would imagine) out of a 2x4 scrog (assuming you're running a 400w). My second grow EVER, I scrogged, and had a 250w over a 1.5x2.5 screen...got 8 oz. And those were nute burned and not even vegged properly into the screen. 2x4 is perfect for a scrog!


----------



## neo12345 (Mar 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> I've heard of them, think I've seen them on ebay but never actually looked into it any further. Is it a brand or just the design that owes it's name to Brum? It's DWC is it?


I believe the name came from a company that made this type of dwc/bubbler, and apparently most of them were being sent to Birmingham which is where they got their nickname from. That may be another stoner's myth like Cheese and G13, who knows? lol

I might do a thread about it rather than hijack this scrogging thread.


----------



## Growan (Mar 24, 2014)

What's your version of the cheese myth? I sat at a massive oak table on the Exodus farm and rolld joints from the pile of branches that Guy had thrown out for general consumption. What a host. What an after-party. It ain't hijack if people care to read it! Besides, I'm scrogging some 'Cheese'. Can't wait to see how much it's NOTHING LIKE THE REAL THING!


----------



## neo12345 (Mar 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> What's your version of the cheese myth? I sat at a massive oak table on the Exodus farm and rolld joints from the pile of branches that Guy had thrown out for general consumption. What a host. What an after-party. It ain't hijack if people care to read it! Besides, I'm scrogging some 'Cheese'. Can't wait to see how much it's NOTHING LIKE THE REAL THING!


I'm not sure about Cheese but I did used to work in a top secret government lab and I stole G13 and G14, G13 was rubbish so I gave it away to a mate and kept G14 for myself. I could tell you where this lab is but then I'd have to kill you, and please don't tell anyone as I could lose my job if this gets out!!

Check out my Brummie Bubbler: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/819090-brummie-bubbler.html#post10357856


----------



## Growan (Mar 24, 2014)

Good man. I've heard reports that g13 is meant to be something special. Your's must be a cracker!

I'm off to look at your bubbler...


----------



## Growan (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice tutorial. Think I've got an idea to the name, probably refers to the simple nature of the device.


----------



## Growan (Mar 24, 2014)

I love my tent. If it wasn't so crowded i'd camp in the bastard.


----------



## CanNewbus (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought I'd join this thread as I too am doing a Scrog. This is my first full grow from clone to flower. My last "grow" was given to me in flower already. Here she is when I first built the net and put her under it. 
I was told she is a girl scout cookie clone from Berkeley. Hope some prime smoke. I am about to flip her to flower since the clone I took from her have roots and she is almost filling my net now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Growan (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice sturdy looking screen! I recon you could really pack em in under that and it wouldn't lift or shift at all.
Welcome to The Club.


----------



## CanNewbus (Mar 25, 2014)

Growan said:


> Nice sturdy looking screen! I recon you could really pack em in under that and it wouldn't lift or shift at all.
> Welcome to The Club.



The frame is made of 3/4" 40 schedule pvc and the net is made of 3/16 cord. Was quite the task to build and ended up needing someone to help me string it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Growan (Mar 26, 2014)

The first rule of Grow Club, is you do not talk about Grow Club. Now you're gonna have to kill and dispose of them.... seriously though, looks good


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 26, 2014)

Believe it or not, mine turned out to be a male...I should be upset...but then again I am playing poker using bagseed. Anyways, going with 2 in the system this time, I've added another bucket. I have a cloner too, so I'm gonna try and keep some clones for a mother plant this go round.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 26, 2014)

Too bad it was a nice healthy male Hob.




I had that happen with a girlfriend once... no balls but she acted like she had 'em. You had a great looking scrog going too. In a 2x4 area 3 buckets should work. That would increase the odds a bit. I have stuffed as many as 7 in my 2x4 tent when growing in soil but in a hydro scrog that would be a real mess. Keep us posted. I have ordered a cap controller and a 6 pot 2 gallon expansion kit and plan to setup with 3 pots.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> I love my tent. If it wasn't so crowded i'd camp in the bastard.


They look delicious Growan! My grow was too small to camp in but I would close the door to the room, open the tent flap and enjoy the wonderful fragrances for long periods. How many days in flower are they?


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 26, 2014)

CanNewbus said:


> I thought I'd join this thread as I too am doing a Scrog. This is my first full grow from clone to flower. My last "grow" was given to me in flower already. Here she is when I first built the net and put her under it. View attachment 3033954
> I was told she is a girl scout cookie clone from Berkeley. Hope some prime smoke. I am about to flip her to flower since the clone I took from her have roots and she is almost filling my net now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


Come on! Don't tease us! Show us what the net looks like now.


----------



## CanNewbus (Mar 26, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Come on! Don't tease us! Show us what the net looks like now.


This is the only photo I have on my phone of the net but it shows quite a bit. 

The sides are 5'x5'. As I said the cord is 3/16". First time I strung it I did not have the pvc glued and it fell apart from the tension I put on it. Used pvc glue and the next day I strung it with help. The cord is under tension so the plant does not push it up at all. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Growan (Mar 26, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> They look delicious Growan! My grow was too small to camp in but I would close the door to the room, open the tent flap and enjoy the wonderful fragrances for long periods. How many days in flower are they?



I'm really pleased how well they've turned out considering it's my first run. They're 26 days in flower. Supposedly 50-55 day strains, but who believe's strain guidelines?


----------



## Growan (Mar 26, 2014)

Some of the clones I made from my canopy trim have started flowering under a 24 hour strip lights. That doesn't happen to photo period plants right? Ever? Under any circumstances? Seems to me the peeps at expert seeds may have screwed up my order somehow... that rather fucks up my grow if they have. I don't image a great yield from an auto, well 3 on 12/12. grrrr.


----------



## Growan (Mar 26, 2014)

I've just posted the above in the plant problem section. I doubt thete's a cure mind...


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 26, 2014)

I have seen preflowers on clones before @18/6 light but not actual blooms. I would guess it could happen though. From what I understand Sativas grown outdoors don't wait for 12/12 but they will veg first for several months.. Were they in breeder packs?


----------



## Growan (Mar 26, 2014)

Well they were propery packaged seeds in the little glass tubes if that qualifys as breeder packs? Not plain silver baggies like I've sometimes had seed.
Maybe the cuttings were just taken at a point where the hormone levels in the plant were geard towards flowering and it's just responding to that due to the stresses of cutting. 
The stuff in the tent isn't doing anything unexpected, just budding along nicely. I just got a bit weirded out cos I wasn't expecting cuttings from photo period plants to do this under 24/0!


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 26, 2014)

Right, your scrog looks great and plants are not puny by any means... at only 26 days flower they look like they'll produce a nice sized crop. It could be a hormonal thing brought on by the age of the clone and whatever else. Maybe they'll revert back if left at 24/0. Please keep us posted...


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 26, 2014)

So sad when they're empty...


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 26, 2014)

Heres a few of my last scrog..

Sage X ..90ltr bubbler(Brummie)











Gsog x cd








Both pics are single plants under 600watts..


----------



## Growan (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the positivity Mucky. I'll just keep an eye on the clones and see how they turn out. I don't think my set up is geared to get them up together to go straight into the next run, need another ballast or proper vegging light for the spare tent really. Then i'd be away. Might be for the best to pause for a bit, I want to get an electrician to put some proper power to the space. That means a tear down and tidy up


----------



## Growan (Mar 27, 2014)

Dr Green, that's magic. Really, really good! I'mdefinately seeing the potential of the brummy bubbler in Those pics. Neo did a nice diy tutorial for building one. How much did the sage weigh in at? It looks masive!

Hobgoblit, I feel your pain. it was looking good in there. Get straight back on that horse!


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 27, 2014)

Growan said:


> Dr Green, that's magic. Really, really good! I'mdefinately seeing the potential of the brummy bubbler in Those pics. Neo did a nice diy tutorial for building one. How much did the sage weigh in at? It looks masive!
> 
> Hobgoblit, I feel your pain. it was looking good in there. Get straight back on that horse!


Thanks growan.. 
That strain is Sage(sat dom) X lemon cheese .. I never wieghed the one plant growan but it was a nice haul.. The Gsog x cd came to 10oz without the popcorn ..


----------



## Deusracing (Mar 28, 2014)

WOW nice i sure hope mine turn out this good what do you guys think of this first 400w grow 30 days into flower now only pay attention to the large girl rest are experimentsID REALLY LIKE TO HEAER SOME FEEDBACK FROM YOU PROFESSIONAL SEASONED GROWERS.. NOT SURE THE STRAIN COULD BE EITHER ORIGINAL SOUR D, DIESEL., AK-47 WHITE WIDOW AND OR HEAVY DUTY FRUITY.. BY CHARACTERISTICS SMELL LOOKS INDICA BUDS SATIVA LEAVES IM LEANING TOWARDS SOUR D OR AK-47 THERE COULD BE A GREAT POSSIBLITY OF ORIGINAL PK RIPPER STRAIN IN MY MYSTER BAG OF SEEDS I AQUIRED.. TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK..IF YOU WANT MORE PHOTS EITHER ASK OR CHECK OUT MY PHOTOS ON PROFILE


----------



## Growan (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm neather seasoned, nor professional, but I know nice looking plants when I see them. One thing I love about this thread is that nobody ever wanders in with some piss poor scraggly assed weed looking for praise. Everything's nice to look at, and that makes for shit happy thread! Keep posting pics, i'm subbed here and hoping to follow through with as many scrog grows as people care to share


----------



## Growan (Mar 29, 2014)

Here's a thing... last night I found out that I could tweak the height of my canopy by sliding the pots outwards from the middle of the tent. The middle went down and the outer edges went up. Only about an inch or so, but did even out the canopy a touch. It had been pretty domed in the middle due to light intensity I guess. Any way. Just thought i'd share.


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, it's been a few days since I pulled that male with utter frustration. I've put in another pot, and ran the system to check for leaks. I have 6 seeds germinating and it's looking like this evening they will be ready for the rockwool... I've put together 2 separate DWC buckets for potential mothers, not sure yet if I will use 2 of the seeds for this or pull clones before flowering in the RDWC. Might do both...Anyway, that's where I stand right now.


----------



## Growan (Mar 31, 2014)

Good man, Hobbs. Life goes on, eh? I bet clones seems a bit more appealing this time after the unpredictability of seed.

My stab at cloning seems to have been a semi success. One's doing great, another 5 are ok, and I've a handfull more that havn't died in my ghetto propagator, so I should have enough for the next run. Really do need to get a proper veg area sorted though. I'm amazed what I threw together serves at all..


----------



## Hobgoblit (Mar 31, 2014)

I built a cloner a while back, just a 5 gallon bucket with neoprene inserts and a pump/pvc sprayer in the bottom...never used it till now. Actually, I've had pretty good luck with most of my grows being female...maybe 2 or 3 males out of 20 or so plants I've grown from seed.


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 7, 2014)

Updated photos of my Scrog. She is now in her first week of flower. 

Here is a size reference photo. 


Looks like my light is too strong in the center so I raised it up some more.


----------



## neo12345 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice looking screen there Can.


----------



## Growan (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey neo, how's tricks? You remember I defoliated a couple of branches in my scrog a while back? Gotta say, they're swelling up nicely. Can't really tell if they're swelling more than the ones next door yet, but they're looking good. Especially as they're on the 3dge. What's the latest in flower you'd consider defoliation to benefit bud production?


----------



## neo12345 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Growan, I'm good thanks. Glad to hear that your plants didn't die from a bit of defoliation, I'll pm you about it as I don't want to hijack this thread into being a defoliation thread!


----------



## neo12345 (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't work out how to send a pm!! lol

I'm not sure when the latest into flower it is possible to defoliate, but a lot of people defoliate twice in flower at roughly 3 weeks and 5 weeks. Some just defoliate at 3 weeks then leave the plants.

Unfortunately we are not allowed to have a conversation with other people about this so that we can compare notes, which is something I'd dearly love to do. We might be able to find out the answer to questions like that. There are lot's of things still up for debate regarding defoliation.

What you have shown yourself is that plants don't wilt and die when you remove a leaf, like some people would have you believe. Hopefully that will give you the confidence to try some more experimentation, but don't make the mistake of defoliating in flower when you haven't defoliated in veg. This is the big mistake that people make and then moan because they stunted their plants growth, you must defoliate in veg if you want to do it in flowering!!

I know you're probably itching to pull a few more leaves off to see what happens, but the best time to practice this technique is in veg when the worst you can do is extend the veg time a bit. As long as you plan it into your schedule then you won't really go wrong, just leave 2 weeks for the plants to recover from any defoliation before switching to 12/12.


----------



## Growan (Apr 8, 2014)

Man, I miss that thread... it got so far out it wasn't funny, but amongst it all there was some interesting stuff, from both sides.
I did a lot of of canopy tucking the other day and it made a huge difference visually. It's like picking scabs, I felt like having a huge 'clean up'. Damned leafy scrogs!
Next run I recon I'll be doing a side by side comparison as I've cloned enough to overfill my screen twice!


----------



## MuckyDucky (Apr 8, 2014)

I had to defoliate several times in veg., then in flower I finally ended up pulling ALL the fan leaves because my scrog was way too crowded. I thought it looked neet, a field of buds. They were healthy and produced well... a lot more buds than if I would have let that jungle grow without thinning. I am going to do it again on my next grow too!


----------



## Growan (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been well shrubby this time round, next time I might do things the other way. Just to see. There really is a lot of leaf in that tent... :0


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gowan how is the scrog doing? I remember early in our grows we were afraid of taking off too many leaves... Now Im afraid I have too many! heres a pic at 5 weeks flowering, might do a little trim when I water tonight.


----------



## neo12345 (Apr 8, 2014)

There are far too many buds in that picture BB, have you considered cutting some of them off so the leaves can get more light? They must be blocking out a fair amount of light to the leaves.


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 8, 2014)

neo12345 said:


> There are far too many buds in that picture BB, have you considered cutting some of them off so the leaves can get more light? They must be blocking out a fair amount of light to the leaves.


Yes I have considered it! I've been scared to do it because it is my first scrog but I plan on doing some work with the trimmers tonight, Ill post pics later


----------



## Growan (Apr 9, 2014)

That's looking great bud. Scrog tastic. And definately too many buds, a total disaster! 

I'm not gonna worry too much about the leaf this time, first attempt and all, but the couple of branches I did strip seem to have filled out more evenly, and down closer to the screen, so next time there will be more thinning. Maybe at the same time I strip out under the screen, about at the end of stretch?


----------



## Growan (Apr 9, 2014)

Another alternative for this run may be to harvest the more developed buds at the top and leave the lower stuff to finish in it's own time. I'll see how it looks come harvest time. Opinions on 2 stage harvest?


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 9, 2014)

nice coverage there budbrother.. everything looks spot on.. what strain you working with?

And growan to send a pm (conversation) you need to click on the persons avatar and then click start conversation.. just found out myself..


----------



## Growan (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll get the hang of this sooner or later...
I feel like my dad trying to use a dvd player...


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 9, 2014)

dr green dre said:


> nice coverage there budbrother.. everything looks spot on.. what strain you working with?
> 
> And growan to send a pm (conversation) you need to click on the persons avatar and then click start conversation.. just found out myself..


Thanks Dr green there's 3 plants under there 2 Holy grail kush and 1 OG #18 450 watt hps 3 gal pots FFOF GH flora series nutes


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Growan said:


> Another alternative for this run may be to harvest the more developed buds at the top and leave the lower stuff to finish in it's own time. I'll see how it looks come harvest time. Opinions on 2 stage harvest?


I was definitely considering the double harvest but I have clones growing that are going to be waaaaaay ready for the flower tent in 4 weeks when I harvest so I will probably get another run going vs. letting the popcorn bulk up


----------



## Growan (Apr 10, 2014)

same 'problem' here. The clones I took as an experiment are actually doing ok. I've got another tent and even room to put it up. What I haven't got us lights to put in it. My 400w ballast is shot, though I have the bulb and hood. Don't really have spare cash at the moment either. It's all spend, spend spend.
The issue still remains that the clones are gonna be massive in a fortnight, and nowhere to go. :/ oopz


----------



## Growan (Apr 10, 2014)

Well I've just had to post in the 'plant problems' section so I've come here to post something to cheer myself up. Ah, equilibrium...


----------



## Growan (Apr 10, 2014)

....and still having problems putting up pictures...


----------



## Taviddude (Apr 11, 2014)

That ScrOG is perfect. Last thing I would do is cut out budsites.


----------



## Growan (Apr 11, 2014)

my man budbrother has done a beautiful job with that screen. I think neo is beung ironic, as there was some heavy banter with regards to removing leaves to improve light distribution in a 'defoliation' thread. The implication here being those buds are casting too much shadow!


----------



## Taviddude (Apr 11, 2014)

Ahh, gotcha!


----------



## DankkAbuser (Apr 22, 2014)

Update**
18days under 12/12
everythings looking great


----------



## Growan (Apr 22, 2014)

Lo0king really good! I'll be making some space in my screen in the ndxt day or so, some of the heads are ready, so they'll be getting the chop. Should leave some room for the others to catch up a bit.


----------



## DankkAbuser (Apr 24, 2014)

Update**
End of week 3


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 24, 2014)

Are you getting bleaching right under the light? or is that just hps picture


----------



## DankkAbuser (Apr 24, 2014)

Budbrother69 said:


> Are you getting bleaching right under the light? or is that just hps picture


No everything is green
might just be my camera
Old phone


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 24, 2014)

Three weeks tomorrow. I have two lights but I turned the lumigrow to white light only so the picture is viewable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 30, 2014)

Did I kill the thread? I turned on white light the other day right before the lights were going to go on and I have to say the plant looks amazing in white light. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 30, 2014)

CanNewbus said:


> Did I kill the thread? I turned on white light the other day right before the lights were going to go on and I have to say the plant looks amazing in white light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


Any new pics? I want to see the reg light pics! Your scrog looks good do you like what you are using for a screen?


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 30, 2014)

Budbrother69 said:


> Any new pics? I want to see the reg light pics! Your scrog looks good do you like what you are using for a screen?


I will try to get a white light photo up here in the next 4 hours or so. So far I do like the cord that my net is made of. When I was still pulling branches under I would sometimes wish the squares were a little bigger. They are 2.5" now but maybe 3" would have been better. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 30, 2014)

Im at 2''x2'' im considering going to 3 as well. How many ladies you got under there?


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 30, 2014)

Budbrother69 said:


> Im at 2''x2'' im considering going to 3 as well. How many ladies you got under there?


1 plant to rule them all! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 30, 2014)

This is an older photo. The stock is thicker now. I'll get a new photo of that also. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 30, 2014)

CanNewbus said:


> This is an older photo. The stock is thicker now. I'll get a new photo of that also.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


Are you using a water farm? do you have an extra res? I have a water farm and want to scrog 1 plant with it instead of the 3 soil plants at a time I do now. If so do you have extra res? how to you change out water/clean while the plant is in the screen?


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 30, 2014)

Little blazed should have re-read that one a little bit before I posted lol


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 30, 2014)

Budbrother69 said:


> Little blazed should have re-read that one a little bit before I posted lol


Lol no. Problem man. This is my first Dwc from veg all the way through. She is in a 6" net pot in a 5 gallon bucket that holds about 3 gallons of water before hitting the net pot. I wish I had my rdwc built because I have to check and top off the res every day. She drinks about 2 gallons in a 24 hour period. Flushed a couple times so far in flower but I am using a modified Lucas formula so I don't flush. I am using 8, 16 of gh micro and bloom. Calmag, carboload, hydroguard, and a Silica if I need to raise the pH. Ppms are 1000-1100 (blue labs truckeon) when it is correct nute levels. PH has been staying at 5.8 - 6.0.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 30, 2014)

CanNewbus said:


> Lol no. Problem man. This is my first Dwc from veg all the way through. She is in a 6" net pot in a 5 gallon bucket that holds about 3 gallons of water before hitting the net pot. I wish I had my rdwc built because I have to check and top off the res every day. She drinks about 2 gallons in a 24 hour period. Flushed a couple times so far in flower but I am using a modified Lucas formula so I don't flush. I am using 8, 16 of gh micro and bloom. Calmag, carboload, hydroguard, and a Silica if I need to raise the pH. Ppms are 1000-1100 (blue labs truckeon) when it is correct nute levels. PH has been staying at 5.8 - 6.0.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


Damn she drinks a bunch. I'm waiting till I can set up a controller reservoir just for that reason, I tend to be pretty busy, maybe I should just stick with soil. I like the idea of only having 1 flowering plant at a time though, but in soil veg time is to damn long. what to do what to do


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 30, 2014)

Budbrother69 said:


> Damn she drinks a bunch. I'm waiting till I can set up a controller reservoir just for that reason, I tend to be pretty busy, maybe I should just stick with soil. I like the idea of only having 1 flowering plant at a time though, but in soil veg time is to damn long. what to do what to do


I have all the parts to make my rdwc with 4x5 gallon buckets but I was kinda rushed into this grow and I too became super busy. I wish I could go a couple days without worrying but it's not too bad. When I check and top off it take about 10 minutes. I also have my wife helping sometimes. Oh I also use near 0 RO water. About 150 ppm tap water through a hydrologic stealth 100.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 30, 2014)

Budbrother69 said:


> Any new pics? I want to see the reg light pics! Your scrog looks good do you like what you are using for a screen?


Photos from just now.


----------



## Budbrother69 (Apr 30, 2014)

CanNewbus said:


> Photos from just now.


Are you going to trim growth under the screen? how far along are you?


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 30, 2014)

Budbrother69 said:


> Are you going to trim growth under the screen? how far along are you?


I had but it grew back in flower. I'm three weeks in flower this Friday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 2, 2014)

day 32
Belladonna from Paradise Seeds
ppm 8-900
ph 5.7-6.3


----------



## Allseasons (May 3, 2014)

Got a thread in the micro grow section but not getting any feedback on how this scrog should be done so hoping I can get an answer here, heres the link to it anyway https://www.rollitup.org/t/1st-ever-grow-using-mr-grow-pro.816045/
About to scrog my blue mystic in my pc grow box!
 -Here is just an overall shot of her at 5 weeks in.
 - Attempted close up of top but bad camera and 0 skill with it
 -Heres a shot showing how close she is to my scrog net, planning to being the scrog soon as she reaches it!
 - Just a shot to put the height of the box at 27" into perspective.
 - Another shot in the case
 - Above shot
 - Side shot
 - Yellow leaves at base
 -More discoloration at base
In my earlier posts I was talking about LST, but did some research and what I'll actually be doing is Scrog aka Screen of green, as the set up is pretty perfect for it.
This is a large Pc case standing at 27" tall and I'd love to be able to utilize all the height available. How should I go about this? This is what I've grasped so far although I could be wrong!
With this scrog technique i'm going to use my net thing as seen above, and just continuously bend her down and around the netting until I've fulled covered the width and depth of the case to create the Screen of green as the scrog name suggests. So do I just stay in veg until I've got the screen as good as I want, then just flower away? What I'm confused about is the height, how can I use this space to its full capacity? Do i just flower and let her grow as high as she can then harvest when shes reached the top? I'm planning to begin the scrog at just before half way as I've read they generally double in height during flowering.
In the photos you can also see some slight discoloration on the leaves at the bottom such as yellow spots, these are very few though and only the leaves at the very base, what is this? Should this be happening and is it a big deal?
I was also wondering in investing in some flowering nuets for when i throw her into 12/12, is this worth the money, note I will be buying them online if i do so shipping and what not are also a factor.
When I scrog it, due to the design on the case im actually able to move the lights from the top to the sides. There are 3 separate lights that can be seen in first thread. Should I say move 1 to each side and keep one on the top or just leave them both there?
Anyway hopefully I can get some feedback if anyone has the time, would help so much!
Thanks


----------



## DankkAbuser (May 6, 2014)

Day 33 flower**


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2014)

Hey all, I see some great looking screens up there! Really great stuff.
I got a bit deflated with posting pics of mine as the Cheese (half the screen) got a dose of burn and made it look a mess. 
 not tragic, but a pity. This is a week before I cut


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2014)

Here are the next batch of clones, a lot to fit in the 120x120 space, but I think it'll be ok if I don't veg much longer.
Any thoughts on using 2 inch square galvanized steel mesh for the screen? Things to consider being corrosion and 'pollution' from the galv I guess...?


----------



## neo12345 (May 6, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about a little nute burn, my main concern would be how long it's going to take you to trim all of those lovely buds!! Get ready for some sore hands!

I prefer the plastic 2" square netting myself, not sure I would want metal in there.


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2014)

You're right about the sore hands... I did it all on Wednesday night and finished a 3.30 am, just in time to get it hung before going off to work a festie for 4 days.


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2014)

Allseasons said:


> Got a thread in the micro grow section but not getting any feedback on how this scrog should be done so hoping I can get an answer here,
> Anyway hopefully I can get some feedback if anyone has the time


With a scrog, you're really saving on vertical spacial need, but if you think you've enough room then fill the net to say 80% (too much anyone, pitch in if you think so), switch to 12/12 then maybe train for a couple of days and let the stretch fill the vertical space. I'd probably selectively remove leaf to ensure airflow in a small space, there are some crackpots round here who'd tell you there are further bebefits (neo, i'd be LOLing right now if I did that sort of thing!). In fact, Neo12345 has practical experience here, defoliation in scrog, I'm sure he'll advise. All I'll say is with my screen I thought it was very leafy by the end and if i'd had a smaller grow space I may have been concerned about airflow/mold issues.
I'm not a seasoned scrogger, pulled one off, entering my second now, so read the above as advice rather than firm truth. If you want THE expert's opinion, seek out woodsmanstoker. Although he generally grows on a much larger scale.
As for feed, i'd go for something simple like a tomato food which will have appropriate npk values for flowering. I've had success witn 'Phostrogen' in flower, and I use miracle grow general plant food for veg. More discrete than going to the hydro shop. Not that there is one where I am...


----------



## DenverGirl2 (May 6, 2014)

Hey if one were to do a 4x4 1 plant perpetual scrog. 1 flower and 1 veg room. What is the least amount of light you could you use for the veg room? Let's say for example the strain needed to be moved to flower when 80 -90% of the screen is full and you have been vegging into the screen ( screen and everything on wheels). Could you get away with using a 400w mh to veg 80-90% of a 4x4 scrog? How about 250w mh with a kick ass hood? How about if you wanted this same 4x4 veg room to supply 2 4x4 flower rooms but still only use 1 400mh for veg? Could you just pack the 4x4 with more plants so that you don't have to fill up the screen 80-90% since more plants would cover the 4x4 in flower more quickly. For example have 4 plants in the 4x4 veg room instead of one. 2 plants for each flower room. Or maybe it would have to be more like 8? To use the least amount of light possible during veg would it be better to not train into the screen during veg but a few more taller plants and then when ready to flower, bend them over and throw a screen on? I'd really rather not run more than 400 in veg if I can get away with it and not sacrifice too much quality/yield.


----------



## neo12345 (May 6, 2014)

DenverGirl2 said:


> Hey if one were to do a 4x4 1 plant perpetual scrog. 1 flower and 1 veg room. What is the least amount of light you could you use for the veg room? Let's say for example the strain needed to be moved to flower when 80 -90% of the screen is full and you have been vegging into the screen ( screen and everything on wheels). Could you get away with using a 400w mh to veg 80-90% of a 4x4 scrog? How about 250w mh with a kick ass hood? How about if you wanted this same 4x4 veg room to supply 2 4x4 flower rooms but still only use 1 400mh for veg? Could you just pack the 4x4 with more plants so that you don't have to fill up the screen 80-90% since more plants would cover the 4x4 in flower more quickly. For example have 4 plants in the 4x4 veg room instead of one. 2 plants for each flower room. Or maybe it would have to be more like 8? To use the least amount of light possible during veg would it be better to not train into the screen during veg but a few more taller plants and then when ready to flower, bend them over and throw a screen on? I'd really rather not run more than 400 in veg if I can get away with it and not sacrifice too much quality/yield.


I personally wouldn't go lower than a 400w in a 4x4 space Denvergirl, but a 400w would suffice.


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2014)

I vegged with a 400w hps in a parabolic hood, dimmed to 250w for the first 3 weeks or so. Went up to 600w and 660w for flower. Handy things, dimable ballast.
In fairness, not only 1 plant so not a true comparason.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 6, 2014)

whats up everyone. I just joined RIU cuz it was a snoozefest on icmag. I'm a scrogger. just wanna check out the thread and see if anyone does anything different and intriguing.


----------



## Bueno Time (May 6, 2014)

Heres a scrog I did a few runs ago under a 150w HPS with The White and Blackberry Kush (actually just realized that was my avatar lol).































And the results was 2 full quart jars. White side of the screen could have been filled out a bit more but actually yielded 12g more than the Blackberry side even though it wasnt as full.







Got some of each left still at 14.5 months cure in the jars and they are pretty tasty.


----------



## Bueno Time (May 6, 2014)

Closeups of the buds grown 100% orgasmically (organic)


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 7, 2014)

Bueno Time said:


> Closeups of the buds grown 100% orgasmically (organic)


pretty impressive for 150w


----------



## Growan (May 8, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> pretty impressive for 150w


Insanely good for 150w. Not sure I'm ready to ditch the 600, but then I havn't had an electricity bill yet...


----------



## HotCheetos (May 8, 2014)

Wow! That quality with that yield under a 150? That is stupendous!


----------



## Growan (May 8, 2014)

When you say 'organic' do you mean 'organic bottled nutruents' or a blend of shits, teas and other natural bits and bobs? And in soil presumably too?
Very, very impressed. Still!


----------



## DankkAbuser (May 8, 2014)

Day 35 halfway point
buds fluffed up over night


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 8, 2014)

If I were you I would read the first post of this thread. it basically covers everything A-Z on scrog technique. 


Allseasons said:


> Got a thread in the micro grow section but not getting any feedback on how this scrog should be done so hoping I can get an answer here, heres the link to it anyway https://www.rollitup.org/t/1st-ever-grow-using-mr-grow-pro.816045/
> About to scrog my blue mystic in my pc grow box!
> -Here is just an overall shot of her at 5 weeks in.
> - Attempted close up of top but bad camera and 0 skill with it
> ...


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 8, 2014)

Growan said:


> When you say 'organic' do you mean 'organic bottled nutruents' or a blend of shits, teas and other natural bits and bobs? And in soil presumably too?
> Very, very impressed. Still!


here's what i like... http://www.lowes.com/pd_79144-1321-PT8_0__?productId=3043968


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 18, 2014)

Update on my Scrog: https://www.rollitup.org/t/more-yellowing-leaves.829336/

28 days in 12/12


----------



## Growan (May 19, 2014)

Your under-canopy looks brilliant, proper twisted!

I've made a new screen for the new run, the full 120x120 this time. I had 8 clones that seemed to be doing well, so they're all going under. Probably veg it for 2-3 weeks more I guess then switch to 12/12. I want less going on in the canopy and taller tops this time, so maybe only train for a few days during stretch rather than 2 weeks.


----------



## joncro55 (May 21, 2014)

What you folks are referring to is wire mesh - hardware cloth. Something along the lines of a 2 x 2 wire mesh which is welded: www.bwire.com should have some more details for you on this material. This provides the large openings that you need, but also will give you some structure and strength, which string cannot give.


----------



## Growan (May 21, 2014)

joncro55 said:


> What you folks are referring to is wire mesh - hardware cloth. Something along the lines of a 2 x 2 wire mesh which is welded: www.bwire.com should have some more details for you on this material. This provides the large openings that you need, but also will give you some structure and strength, which string cannot give.


I have a sheet of 8x4 galvanized wire mesh with 2" sections, but I was unsure whether the galvanize would have a negative effect on the plants. I wondered about the implications of the zinc (? Is that what galv is) and stems rubbing and maybe transfer through the stems. Then the possibility of iron oxide after prolonged use.
You're right though, it would be ideal in it's rigidity and construction. Imagine an 8x4 scrog under a couple of k, just by lowering a single sheet onto a bunch of lst'd plants. could be the way to go, but not until I've found the answer to my concerns about possible transfer of elements to the plants. Plasticoted mesh may be the best option here ...


----------



## Growan (May 27, 2014)

Taken yesterday, so a week after the last shot. Up to full 600w on the hps now. Bollox to it. Hang the expense. Let's get these fuckers growing. Might have to look at improving the ventilation though, getting pretty toasty in there. Summer+attic=hothot.


----------



## Bueno Time (May 27, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> pretty impressive for 150w





Growan said:


> Insanely good for 150w. Not sure I'm ready to ditch the 600, but then I havn't had an electricity bill yet...





HotCheetos said:


> Wow! That quality with that yield under a 150? That is stupendous!





Growan said:


> When you say 'organic' do you mean 'organic bottled nutruents' or a blend of shits, teas and other natural bits and bobs? And in soil presumably too?
> Very, very impressed. Still!


Thanks guys, it was actually a little low on yield about an oz less compared to usual with the 150w. Quality was very good though for sure. Still have some left with close to 16 months cure on it now. Smokes great.

It was in FFOF, I dont remember if I added anything extra to the mix that round or not, sometimes I add a little extra perlite, ewc, dolomite, coco, or guano. I think it was just ocean forest and maybe extra perlite that run. 

Watered with ACTs and a little bit of Bio Canna Flores a couple times, but other than that just plain RO water and a little molasses for the microbes once and a while. The yield on that scrog run was 2.5oz and flowered for about 8 weeks 12/12 maybe a few days more.


----------



## Growan (May 28, 2014)

Well I've solved the daytime overheating problem. Plug in the timer and go 12/12.
I think there's enough in there to fill the screen. The smallest plants are towards the middle of the screen, so hopefully the brighter light in the centre should help even that up.


----------



## DankkAbuser (Jun 1, 2014)

I need your help guys!!
Should i start flushing im on day 60 bagseed But Smells Just Like Jack Herer


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 1, 2014)

Those plants look decent DA.. you could start them on a flush now , they do look like they could do with another week or so.. But i don't mind taking a plant a early if its suitable..


----------



## DankkAbuser (Jun 1, 2014)

dr green dre said:


> Those plants look decent DA.. you could start them on a flush now , they do look like they could do with another week or so.. But i don't mind taking a plant a early if its suitable..


Thanks brotha
i decided to give them a semi flush and ill be giving only plain ph water for 2weeks


----------



## Growan (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow, it got dusty in here. Time to reopen this club...

So here's the screen, nicely full and a couple of days under 4 weeks in flower. There's a couple of tops that are a little high in the canopy, but i'm still trying to work out the optimum height to get each top to for the ideal mini-cola size.
I really stripped out a lot of leaf this time 2 days before i stopped training and let the stretch finish up. I thought i'd been a bit heavy handed, but i tried to make sure there was still a full layer of leaves below or on the screen. Nothing died, so i think i got away with it. i had pics, but i've killed that phone. So no pics. Sorry.

These pics were taken on my xoom which only has a 5 mp camera, but you gotta work with what you have.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jun 23, 2014)

looks good. looks like it filled in nicely. 
i think the best way is to make a bowl shape with tall buds on the outside so the light spreads evenly. 
in my one time scrog experience i learned that it's good to have the buds come above the screen about 6 inches or so, those seem to be the fattest tops. the short ones near the screen don't get as big. 
yours looks like it's at a good height. but of course, that big fat one near the middle is going to stretch a lot.

here's mine at 9 weeks if you want to check it out... https://www.rollitup.org/t/enter-the-scrog-scroggers-united-post-page.515987/page-234#post-10632715


----------



## Growan (Jun 23, 2014)

When i put the screen on i did put the weaker specimines in the middle, but what with one thing and another, it's a differnt story now. The 'dominant cola' is looking like it will out perform the others for sure.
Gotta be another 5 weeks or more to run, so what the final outcome will be is anyones guess.
I'm not sure growing out these clones was as much fun as from seed, so i'm gonna run some regular skunk #1 next time from seed. I plan on saving a male and getting some more seed stock, and i'll play at cloning too. I'm tempted to go nft too...


----------



## Growan (Jul 11, 2014)

Got a bit of a mixed screen going on. The cheese are definately out-performing the chronic-lights.


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Jun 19, 2017)

Can anyone tell me how well or shit fertiloom works...... I'm going to pop some nukeheads seeds soon and I was given fertiloom in soluble nutrient form one for grow and one for bloom, I normally use foxfarm, but this stuff is much much cheaper and if it is as good as they say it is, used from seedling you could max a scrog screen in 4 maybe 6 weeks of veg..... not that I want a 100% full screen In veg, but it is the idea that this nutrient could do it........ so yeah feel free


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jun 19, 2017)

ReAlNy27 said:


> Can anyone tell me how well or shit fertiloom works...... I'm going to pop some nukeheads seeds soon and I was given fertiloom in soluble nutrient form one for grow and one for bloom, I normally use foxfarm, but this stuff is much much cheaper and if it is as good as they say it is, used from seedling you could max a scrog screen in 4 maybe 6 weeks of veg..... not that I want a 100% full screen In veg, but it is the idea that this nutrient could do it........ so yeah feel free


Man you dug this thread up out of the grave hahah


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 4, 2017)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Man you dug this thread up out of the grave hahah


Hahaha

Sent from my LG-H872 using Rollitup mobile app


----------

